# [A] TALES sucht Rueckkehrer und Raidneulinge aber auch erfahrene Spieler/innen



## Gruenhorn (30. Dezember 2009)

*Allianz RP-PvE -> Todeswache/Zirkel des Cenarius*

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

2009 sind wir als Levelstopp Gilde gestartet und ueber viele Stationen hinweg nach vier Jahren im Endgame angekommen. Unsere Zielgruppe sind Raid-Einsteiger und -Rueckkehrer und alle, denen eine entspannte Atmosphaere wichtiger ist, als First-Kills. Aber auch erfahrene Spieler sind jederzeit willkommen. Wer keine Lust auf Leistungsdruck und Anwesenheitspflicht hat, ist hier definitiv richtig. Wir haben immer noch einige Spielerinnen und Spieler aus unserem Gruendungsjahr im Raid-Kader, das ist nach ueber fuenf Jahren schon aussergewoehnlich.

 

Die neue Erweiterung und damit die Aenderung auf flexible Teilnehmerzahlen von 10 bis 30 Leuten fuer alle neuen Raids, spielt uns sehr in die Haende. Wir haben keine Anwesenheitspflicht und wir wollen auch keinen vor der Tuer zurueck lassen. Flex ist perfekt fuer uns. Und damit vielleicht auch fuer Dich! 

 

Unsere Raidtermine sind Dienstags, Freitags und Samstags jeweils um 21 Uhr. Wer Lust hat, einer gutgelaunten Gilde und Raidgruppe beizutreten, kann uns gern im Spiel oder in unserem Forum ansprechen. Jetzt ist der perfekte Zeitpunkt bei uns einzusteigen. Bis auf Weiteres sind wir natuerlich erstmal mit Leveln beschaeftigt. Einige sind schon 100, aber die meisten lassen sich ein bissel mehr Zeit. Immerhin gibt es nur alle 2 Jahre eine Erweiterung, die kann man dann auch mal in Ruhe geniessen. Aber danach gehts wieder mit Raiden los.

 

Aktuelle Bilder und Geschichten gibts auf facebook.com/TalesfromthePast

 

Wir freuen uns ueber jeden Zuwachs.

Bewerbungen in unser Forum : http://www.forum-tales.de
Wie man dort postet steht im Forensticky.


----------



## Gruenhorn (6. Januar 2010)

Anbei die alten Update-News aus unserer Classic Zeit



> *Update 2. Maerz 2010:*
> Wir raiden nunmehr seit knapp zwei Monaten. Der Raid besteht aus Mitgliedern von 'Tales from the past' und 'Ein Herz für Gnome'. Die Raidtage sind zur Zeit Mittwochs und Samstags. Zul'Gurub wird von uns regelmaessig geleert, gern auch als Nachtisch nach dem 'Hauptraid' am Samstag. Die Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj (AQ20) haben wir ebenfalls fest im Griff. Wir haben jetzt mit dem geschmolzenen Kern angefangen. Im Vorfeld wurde einiges an Feuerresistenz zusammengetragen, vor allem die Tanks waren da sehr fleissig. Bei unserem ersten Besuch im Kern haben wir es bis Golemagg geschafft. Sechs der acht Bosse lagen im ersten Anlauf, auch Golemagg. Nur Garr und Sulfuron haben uns etwas laenger beschaeftigt. Wir sind sehr zuversichtlich, dass wir es in Kuerze bis Ragnaros schaffen und auch ihm das Licht ausknipsen. Die Tatsache, dass wir dies mit einer Truppe von 18 Spielern geschafft haben, macht uns Mut, auch die weiteren Herausforderungen im Pechschwingenhort und im Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj zu meistern.
> 
> *Update 5. Mai 2010:*
> ...



*
*===========================================================================================================
Anbei die alten Update-News aus unserer Burning Crusade Zeit



> *Update 1. Dezember 2010:*
> Es ist soweit, die Levelbegrenzung wurde auf 70 anhoben. Jetzt statten wir uns noch in den heroischen Instanzen aus und machen uns ausgehfein fuer unsere ersten Raids. Karazhan, Zul'Aman, Schlangenschrein, Hyjal und und und. Nicht zu vergessen natuerlich der schwarze Tempel und das Sonnenbrunnenplateau. Es gibt viel zu tun.
> 
> 
> ...



===========================================================================================================
Anbei die alten Update-News aus unserer Wrath of the Lich King Zeit



> *Update 27. Dezember 2011:*
> Heute um 20 Uhr wird das Levelcap angehoben. Wer sehen will, wie ein Pulk Verrueckter auf 80 dingt, kommt heute abend zum Koch-Quest NPC in Sturmwind. Danach gehts mit einem kleinen Umweg ueber Behsten direkt nach Naxxramas. Mal sehen, was man ohne Ausruestung aus den heroischen Nordend Instanzen dort so reissen kann. Seitdem die Reparaturkosten von der Gildenbank getragen werden, sind wir da recht schmerzbefreit. Auf gehts, die naechste Raidrunde ist eingelaeutet.
> 
> *Update 16. Januar 2012:*
> ...



===========================================================================================================


----------



## Gruenhorn (11. Januar 2010)

===========================================================================================================
Anbei die alten Update-News aus unserer Cataclysm Zeit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

... STOPP LEVEL 85 LEVELSTOPP STOPP LEVEL 85 LEVELSTOPP STOPP LEVEL 85 LEVELSTOPP...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Die Gilde TALES FROM THE PAST sucht weitere Mitstreiter.
> 
> Passend fuer den Cata Content gibts einen neuen Gildentrailer. Toll gemacht, Smorla, 1000 Dank !!
> Kleine Auflösung (1024x576)
> ...


=========================================================================================================== 
Der erste Gang nach Zul'Gurub war ein voller Erfolg. Hakkar hat sich an uns ziemlich den Magen verdorben und lag letztendlich vor unseren Fuessen. 

Als Raidtage wurden bis auf weiteres Mittwoch und Samstag ausgerufen. In Kuerze werden wir uns dann noch die Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj ansehen und diese gegebenenfalls im Wechsel angehen, bis wir uns ausreichend geruestet fuer den geschmolzenen Kern fuehlen.

Wer dabei sein moechte, Forenadresse steht oben.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. Januar 2010)

find ich eigentlich eine sehr gute idee, aber ich bin leider schon als offi in einer relativ erfolgreichen raid gilde gebunden..... aber lust hätt ich eigentlich schon da mal mit zu machen


----------



## Gruenhorn (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo Doktor Disconnect.

Das ist ebenso schade wie verstaendlich. Mit "da mal mitmachen" ist's ja auch leider nicht getan. Wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast, kann man realistischerweise nur auf einer Hochzeit tanzen. Trotzdem wuensche ich Dir viel Erfolg mit Deinem Raid. Sehr vertrauenserweckender Name uebrigens, den Forenavatar finde ich allerdings ziemlich besch..eiden, wenn ich mir die Bemerkung erlauben darf. ^^ 

Wir hingegen haben fuer kommenden Samstag unseren ersten Gang in die Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj geplant. Man darf gespannt sein, ob wir Ossirian ein paar Narben beibringen koennen.


----------



## osamne (13. Januar 2010)

Mir gehts es ähnlich wie dem Doktor, dennoch möchte ich hier mit den Thread pushen da dieses Konzept mehr Anerkennung bzw Resonanz verdient hat. 

Wenn ich doch irgendwann mal Energie und besonders Zeit fürs lvln aufbringen kann, werde ich mich bei euch melden.


----------



## Gruenhorn (15. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank fuers Pushen, Osamne. ^^

Ja, es war natuerlich einfacher einzusteigen, als der Levelstopp noch auf 40 war. Bis Level 60 ist's schon ein Streifen. Aber ich darf allen Anwesenden versichern, wir sind noch eine Weile mit den 60er Raids beschaeftigt. Heute gibts einen mehr oder weniger spontanen Gang in die obere Schwarzfelsspitze, morgen Zul'Gurub, naechsten Samstag Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj. Bis wir soweit sind, den Kern oder gar den Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj anzugehen, wird es noch einen Moment dauern. Zeit genug um einen Char in Reichweite zu bringen. Das ist mal sicher.


----------



## Gruenhorn (21. Januar 2010)

Es wird. Wir wachsen, langsam aber sicher. Auch der Mittwochs Raid hat gestern Zul'Gurub leer gemacht. Wir spielen uns immer weiter ein. Die Rollenverteilung klappt jedesmal besser. Die Neuen integrieren sich wunderbar. Es koennte kaum besser laufen.


----------



## Ugla (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo Grüni

das kann man wohl sagen. Wie ich hörte hat euch selbst Hakkar die dumme Schlange nur so lange geärgert bis der 2. Tank da war, danach hatte der Wurm auch nichts mehr zu melden. Genau wie alle vor ihm und selbst der Capueira Troll soll soschnell im Staubgelegen haben, daß man es kaum glauben mag. Das dann noch in so angenehmer Gesellschaft zu erleben, muss ja ein Genuss sein!
Ach stimmt es eigentlich das Sambi dort gut 80 % der Mobs erst mal beklaut hat, wie sie sich mir gegenüber brüstete ? 
Nur mit der Ausrede, es wäre sonst für die DD s ja nichts mehr über geblieben um ihre DPS zu pushen?
Ich meine nur, weil sie das mit einem sooo breitem Grinsen sagte, das ich es ihr nicht so recht glauben wollte. Ich kenne sie ja nicht so gut, aber bei Gnomenschurkinen bin ich immer vorsichtig da ich mit denen oft unschöne Erfahrungen gemacht habe .

Weiter so ...
und Grüß mir die Kleine mal


----------



## Gruenhorn (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ugla.

Ja, Jin'do hatte gestern gegen uns keine Chance. Bei unserem ersten Besuch vor einigen Wochen hatte er uns noch in die Knie gezwungen, aber wenn alle auf Zack sind und die Totems schnell entfernt werden, hat er seinen letzten Tango schnell getanzt.

Hakkar wollte uns gestern kurz aergern. Mit 12 Leuten standen wir vor ihm, zu dritt haben wir uns auf das Eckplateau gerettet, mit letzten Kraeften noch einen Sohn bezwungen und die restlichen Leute ins Leben zurueck gezerrt. Aber die kurz darauf eintreffende Verstaerkung war dann auch fuer Hakkar zu viel. 

Was Sambi angeht, ich vermute, sie bruestete sich damit NUR 80% der Gegner zu beklauen. Den Rest ueberlaesst sie Zamis. In den Pausen ist sie damit beschaeftigt, die restlichen Kaempfer mit Hochprozentigem abzufuellen. Keiner fragt sich, wo sie ihre Haende vorher hatte. 

... haben Wuermer Taschen ... ?


----------



## Ugla (22. Januar 2010)

*eine piepsige Stimme aus dem Schatten 

jaa, dieser Wurm hatte Taschen - leere !

ein Gekicher und Lachen wird leiser und verschwindet um die nächste Ecke


----------



## Manil (24. Januar 2010)

Nach dem wir jetzt einige Male Zul Gurub geraidet haben, werden wir am Mittwoch mal mit AQ 20 uns versuchen.

Zul Gurub wird natürlich weiter geraidet.


----------



## Gruenhorn (27. Januar 2010)

Heute werden wir zum ersten mal die Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj besuchen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie weit man kommt. Zul'Gurub hat ja die letzten Male sehr gut geklappt und das alles ohne Stress und in aller Gemuetlichkeit. Sehr schade, dass ich heute beim ersten AQ20 nicht dabei sein kann, aber dann freu ich mich halt auf Samstag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruenhorn (1. Februar 2010)

Zur Verstaerkung unserer Streitmacht suchen wir noch Schurken, Magier, Jaeger, Priester, Druiden, Schamanen, Krieger, Paladine und Hexer bis maximal Stufe 60. Geboten wird nahrhafte Kost aus Zul'Gurub und den Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj. In Kuerze wird der Speiseplan um das ein oder andere Kurzgebratene erweitert werden.


Wer sich dazu berufen fuehlt und ein kleinen Hunger nach den guten alten Hausrezepten verspuert, melde sich umgehend in unserem Forum.


----------



## philits (2. Februar 2010)

hmm also ich muss sagen das das alles sehr sehr interessant klingt was ihr da habt.

wär auch nicht abgeneigt, bei euch anzufangen, die frage is nur, ob ihr mich auch nehmt wenn ich erst stufe 1 bin da ich ja erst neu anfangen würde oder ob man schon lvl 60 sein muss.




über die klasse die ich nehmen würde, ließe sich ja noch verhandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruenhorn (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo Phil.

Selbstredend nehmen wir Dich, auch wenn Du neu anfaengst. Das ist ja der Witz bei der Sache. Dass wir "schon" auf 60 sind, hat natuerlich den Nachteil, dass die meiste Action in den entsprechenden Instanzen und Raids stattfindet. Aber wir haben auch noch einige, die ihre Chars erst noch in Reichweite bringen und einige, die bereits Twinks hochziehen. Du wirst also nicht allein sein, auf dem Weg zur 60. 

Ueber die Klasse, die Du bei uns spielen wirst, kann leider nicht verhandelt werden. Dies obliegt ausschliesslich Deiner Neigung, da quaken wir Dir nicht rein. Aber dass Du Dich fuer einen Schurken entschieden hast, ist sehr fein. Innerhalb der Gilde haben wir nicht viele, nur bei unseren gnomischen Freunden aus der Partnergilde "Ein Herz für Gnome" gibts ein paar.

Da mittlerweile die Abstimmung ueber Deine Aufnahme abgeschlossen ist, sage ich auch hier mal: Willkommen in unserem Haufen. 

Gruss, man sieht sich IG.


----------



## Ugla (8. Februar 2010)

So nun ist es also passiert
der Narbenlose hat etliche bekommen, also Narben, bevor er sich einfach so vor uns in den Staub gelget hat.
Er hat es uns zwar erst ein wenig schwer gemacht, aber nach dem er uns gezeigt hatte worauf es ankommt, haben wir ihn ja doch noch gelegt.
Das wir danach auch noch alle Trolle in ZG weggehauen haben, war ein schöner Nachtisch.
Und das alles in bekannter, ruhiger und entspannter Atmosphere, was will man mehr.
Ach ja, das nächste Projekt angehen, ich freu mich schon drauf, den Kern von innen zu sehen und Ragnaros in den Staub legen ...

Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (8. Februar 2010)

Das kann ich nur absolut unterschreiben. Ein ebenso entspannter wie erfolgreicher Abend. Ich moechte sogar sagen, der erfolgreichste Abend in unserer gemeinsamen Raidgeschichte. Nicht nur, dass der Narbenlose seinen Namen nunmehr zu Unrecht traegt, es war sogar noch so frueh, dass man zum Ausklang ins Schlingendorntal ueberwechselte und die laue Nachtluft genoss, waehrend die Trolle einer nach dem anderen ins Gras bissen, bis schlussendlich auch der Wurm kippte.

Ein netter Abend!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugla (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo Grüni
was habt ihr denn mit Sambi gemacht ? 
Die war ja auf Zinne, sie sagte das es ja wohl nicht sein könne, das ein Paladin ihr eine Schurkenkollegin vor der Nase weg ninjat.
Nicht nur das sie höflich darum gebeten hat, der netten Zunftkollegin, die sie tags zuvor kennen gelernt hat, darauf hin zu weisen, das 
"Ein Herz für Gnome" der besser Platz für eine Schurkin ist und ihr durch die Cooperation ja nichts entgehen würde. Nein zu guter
Letzt wird die Kollegin auch noch während eines Bossfights in AQ 40, mitten in der Fortsetzung des Gespräches, einfach mit einem 
Ninja Invate, unter nicht Berücksichtigung der Bitte oder wenigstens erwähnen der Alternative zu euch gekidnapt.

Ich sagte ihr, reg dich doch nicht auf. Es ist doch egal in welcher Gilde die Gute nun ist. Ihr werdet doch sicher bald gemeinsam
durch den Kern ziehen. Und vorher, wie eben grad, AQ 20 und Zul Gurub aufräumen.

Da erwiederte Sie nur: Ja,Ja DU musst den Spott und Hohn von dem Pala ja auch nicht ertragen. "HA HA Wir haben sie gekriegt"
lachte er mich aus. Und das MIR, Sambi!!! Nicht genug, das er mit falschen Karten gespielt hat. Nicht das ich grad im Kampf war.
Nicht das er unser nettes Gespräch unterbrochen hat. Nein, verhöhnt er mich noch ...

Ich sage dir, sie war da ein wenig ... Zornig ... drüber. Sie sagte was von, und ich mach auch noch Werbung für den, erzähle allen wie 
nett es immer ist und wie entspannt. Und dann so was - ein Ninja Invite - und das mir als Schurkin, von einem Paladin, der 
mich dann noch verspottet. Wo belibt da die Partnerschaft ...

Ich fragte Sie: War es denn nicht nett und entspannt ?

Sambi darauf: Der Raid schon also beide, aber von dem Pala, nein das war nicht nett, mitten im Kampf ...

Sie schüttelte dann noch den Kopf, murmelte was von, einer Schurkin von einem Pala übers Ohr gehauen wird. Und: na warte, das lasse
ich nicht auf mir sitzen ...

Den Gedanken, den Leuten aus ihrer Gilde zu empfehlen keinen Lvl Stop ein zu legen, da der Raid gut auf einen weiteren Mage und Druiden
verzichten könne und sie sich lieber beeilen sollten 80 zu werden, konnte ich ihr ausreden. Ob wohl ihr "das mit dem Raid stimmt, 
da könnten wir sie gut gebrauchen, aber das ist mir auch egal, soll der Pala doch sehen wo er wen her bekommt ..." mich nicht wirklich
überzeugte. Aber ich glaube sie wird sich wieder abregen. Am nächsten Tag sieht die Welt ja schon anders aus ...
Aber sage dem Paladin zur Sicherheit, er soll abends nicht mehr allein durch dunkle Gassen gehen. Man weiss ja nie ...

Und vom alten Ugla, euch weiter eine gute Zusammenarbeit und weiter so viel Spass ...


----------



## Gruenhorn (15. Februar 2010)

Gott zum Grusse, mein fehlgeleitetes Schaefchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und begab es sich zu einer Zeit, dass Greyanna sich unserem Buendnis anschloss, doch geschah dies mitnichten (und Neffen) waehrend einer Auseinandersetzung mit seiner goettlichen Boshaftigkeit C'thun, dessen ich in meiner langen Klerikerkarriere bislang nicht angesichtig wurde, sondern nach meiner Erinnerung zu bereits spaeterer Stunde im oestlichen Schlingendorntal irgendwo entlang des Weges zwischen Venoxis und Mandokir, doch moegen dies Nebensaechlichkeiten sein und bleiben.

Der Herr sei mein Zeuge, ich hatte noch keine Gelegenheit unsere neue, schurkische Schwester persoenlich willkommen zu heissen, darob mangelt es mir an Wissen, ueber ihre Beweggruende und gleichwohl ihren Kenntnisstand ueber die Wahlmoeglichkeiten. Aber sei Dir gewiss, dass es ihr zu jeder Zeit frei steht, in Euer zugegeben spaerlich und fuer Nicht-Gnome unterbestuhltes Etablissement einzuziehen, wohlwissend dass sie weiterhin zu jeder Zeit sowohl zu gemeinsamen Unternehmungen als auch zum gemuetlichen Plausch vermittels gemeinsamer Kommunikationswege eingeladen ist. 

Mi casa es su casa. Oder auch divide et impera.

Das Verhalten des aeusserst ehrwuerdigen Chef-Paladins von Ihro Gnaden Yilvina sei hingegen als untadelig klarifiziert.

gez. der Gruene.
_
_
_Der gruene Priester tupft die Tinte auf dem Pergament trocken, heizt das Siegelwachs auf und schliesst den Brief. Der Hierodule nimmt den Brief entgegen und uebergibt die Ikonen-Liste der anstehenden Taufen...  __*Greyanna, mhm, huebsches Ding, der wuerde ich auch gern die letzte Oelung verpassen.... Herr vergib mir diese Gedanken.... Morgen schon werde ich diesen unheiligen Teil meines Wesens verbannen und mich in Disziplin bis hinunter zur Suehne ueben...*_


----------



## Letezia (17. Februar 2010)

Sehr sehr spannend eure Aktion, ich hätte da kurz ein paar Fragen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auf einem Server noch meine 60er Schurkin liegen und hätte Lust mich euch anzuschließen.

Da ich zu Classic viel geraidet habe sind mir die Instanzen bis Aq40 (da die ersten paar Bosse) sehr vertraut und ich würde sie gerne wieder besuchen!

Wenn ihr noch interesse an einer Schurkin hättet würde ich mich über eine Nachricht sehr freuen!
Liebe Grüße,
Letezia


Edit: Mist...meine Schurkin ist schon lvl 62.. wäre auch zu schön gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugla (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Letezia

natürlich haben wir Interesse an einer Schurkin! Wir von "Ein Herz für Gnoem" wären da sogar der richtige Ansprechpartner, da unsere Gilde nicht nur als Partner der Tales, dieses Projekt nach besten Möglichkeiten und Schurken unterstützt. Nein auch wird unsere kleine Gilde "Ein Herz für Gnome" von unser Zunft geführt und ist wohl der Beste Ort auf der Todeswache, den ein Schurke als "sein Zuhause" finden kann. Denn "Ein Herz für Gnome" wird nicht nur von Schurken geführt sondern beheimatet auch (Serverweit) wohl die Meisten unser alten und ehrwürdigen Zunft.

Sollte der Classic Content einmal den 60er Bereich verlassen und wir uns "auf nach BC" machen, wäre dein Schurke wieder im Geschäft und mal so am Rande, es lohnt sich sicher noch, mit einem neuen Schurken, neu ein zu steigen, da der 60er Content wohl auch dann aufrecht erhalten wird (einige Twinks sind im Anmarsch) und auch noch lange nicht abgeschlossen ist. Zu mal wir erst diese WE mit MC beginnen und ja noch einige "40er" Instanzen danach auf uns warten. 

Du siehst, es ist noch lange nicht zu spät, sich an diesem Projekt zu beteidigen. Als Schurke natürlich und gern bei "Ein Herz für Gnome", gern auch mit jeder anderen Klasse und, -*schielt zu den Tales-, gern auch bei den Tales. Allerdings sollten Schurken sich überlegen ob sie sich unter die Führung von Paladienen, Kriegern und Jägern begeben, was sie nicht nötig hätten! 
Oder nicht doch lieber unter Gleichen und in "Ein Herz für Gnome" sind ...

glg

Sambi

ach und hier noch mal unsere Visitenkarte für alle aus der Zunft

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
Schankwirtschaft
Halsabschneider Gasse 1
SW-Zwergendistrikt
Todeswache

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (23. Februar 2010)

Hektische Betriebsamkeit macht sich bei uns breit. Die Nachzuegler leveln, dass die Schwarte kracht. Wer sich nicht schon in ZG und AQ20 eingekleidet hat, grast die T0 Instanzen ab. Jeder kramt sich durch die Buffed Datenbank, wo man noch etwas Feuer Resi herzaubern kann. 

Samstag geht es in den Kern.

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es uns dort ergehen wird.

&#8364;dith: Huch, es gibt schon eine zweite Seite, hab ich gar nicht gesehen. 

@Letezia: What Sambi says. Als Schurke bist Du bei den Gnomen mit Sicherheit nicht falsch. Wir haben auch ein paar, aber die geballte Schurkenpower trifft sich in der Halsabschneidergasse. Level 62 ist natuerlich boese, aber kein Beinbruch. Wir fangen jetzt gerade mal mit dem geschmolzenen Kern an. Zul'Gurub und Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj bleiben weiter im Programm. Es ist wirklich noch Zeit einmal bei 1 anzufangen und dennoch die klassischen Raidinstanzen mitzunehmen. Desweiteren ist die 60 nicht fuer alle Zeit in Stein gemeisselt. Wir werden das Lvl Cap anheben. Das wird allerdings noch etwas dauern, Kern, BWL, AQ40.... aber dann kommt der Schurke natuerlich auch wieder ins Spiel.


----------



## Letezia (23. Februar 2010)

Ersteinmal Danke für eure lieben Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre es denn möglich, wenn ich einfach 2 Talentpunkte weniger setze und skills über 60 nicht nutze, doch an eurem classic content teilzunehmen? Ich habe schon so viele liebgewonnene Klassen gelevelt, dass ich mich nicht dazu aufraffen kann noch einmal von vorne zu beginnen. Sollte es wirklich nicht mit lvl 62 gehen, werde ich mir eventuell einen neuen Char auf eurem Server erstellen. Ich werde heute abend mal on kommen - könntet ihr mir vielleicht noch sagen wie ich euch erreiche? Viele Grüße, Letezia


----------



## Pentu (23. Februar 2010)

hört alles sehr gut an hätte aber noch ein paar Fragen.

1. Wie lange besteht euer Projekt schon?

2. Wieviel aktive Member habt ihr im Moment?

3. Wie habt ihr euch das mit den Level stop´s vorgestellt? Sprich die zeit oder Erfolge bis er weiter macht?

gruß Pentu


----------



## Ugla (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Pentu

ich kann dir das mal aus meiner Sicht schildern. 
Aufmerksam auf das Lvl-Stop Projekt der Tales wurde ich bzw wir, Zamis und ich, kurz nach dem wir unsere RP-Schenke ins Leben gerufen haben. Die Werbung für einen RP Ort mitten in der "Hauptstadt" der Allianz hatte gerade dazu geführt, daß der Laden, der übrigens den Namen "unserer" Gilde trägt, an fing zu laufen. Völlig davon überrascht und fasziniert das diese RP Aktion (um es den Nörglern zu zeigen) soo super anlief war es uns zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr denkbar, das wir die Gilde bzw die Schenke aufgeben würden. Von daher haben wir zwar zu einigen der Tales Kontakte aufgebaut, jedoch passte der Lvl Bereich oft nicht wirklich oder es wurden keine "Gäste" gebraucht bzw angesprochen. Aber zu einigen der Tales hatten wir schon da guten Kontakt und haben einige BG´s zusammen besucht. 
Dann erzählten wir einem alten Bekannten von unserem "alten Heimatserver" von dieser Aktion und das wir überlegen, wenn der 60er Content anfängt da mal nach zu haken und das evtl mit zu machen. Der darauf, noch faszinierter von der Idee der Tales, nach ü 2 Jahren wieder anfing und schnell einen Jäger hoch spielte, der von vorn herein bei den Tales war. _*ja wir haben ihn gern vermittelt
_
Das ist nun ca 3-4 Monate her und mittlerweile sind wir alle lvl 60. Auch haben wir zusammen mit den Tales dieses Projekt weiter und intensiver "beworben". So wohl in den Foren als auch in unserer Gilde. Was dazu führte das mittlerweile 2 weitere "der Gnome" sehr engagiert und aktiv dabei sein dürfen und noch weitere 4 bei "uns Gnomen" die starkes Interesse an dem Classic Content haben. Hoffen wir das sie uns begleiten, denn bei "uns Gnomen" gibt es nicht nur Schur.. ähm Gnome sondern auch Druiden, Magier und einen weiteren Paldin.

Wo wir bei der Zahl sind, die aktiv dabei sind. Von uns aus "Ein Herz für Gnome" sind es 4 (+4) die in den nächsten Wochen dafür in Frage kommen und noch weitere "kleinere", die sich bereits danach erkundigt haben. Für die Tales soll lieber Grüni sprechen, der dir auch sicher die Daten der Gründung etc genauer sagen kann. In den 20er Raids sind wir zur Zeit um die 15. Wobei einige wechselnde Spieler diese Zahl verfälschen. Aber wären nicht genug da ( also mind 20 ) würden wir sicher nicht MC ausrufen ...

Dafür braucht es, nicht im Zwang aber spieltechnisch, eine gewisse Vorbereitung. Feuerresistenz ist ein Aspekt der sicher wichtig werden wird. Es gilt also"rufabhängige Rezepte" zu bekommen. Eine Art seine "Zeit" auch auf 60 zu verbringen, selbst wenn man nur andere mit "Leder" unterstützt. Des weiteren ist die Welt groß und alles zu entdecken braucht seine Zeit. Die man auch mit Twinken oder 80er Heroic verbringen kann. Was nicht funzt sind BGs auf lvl Stop 60, da bekommst du nicht mal ne Warson voll ...
Dank Blizz gibt es ja auch jede Menge "Events", Pets und Mounts, Berufe die zu skillen sind und und und ...
Ach und zu mindest bei Zamis und mir, noch eine Schenke deren Wirte zu oft damit beschäftigt sind "geschäftliches zu erledigen" (genau Hakkar oder den Narbenlosen)
als das sie es schaffen ihre Schenke noch täglich zu öffnen. Langeweile kommt also nicht auf, im Gegenteil _*grinst
_
Ich hoffe, dir mit meiner Antwort deine Fragen beantwortet und noch mehr, dein Interesse geweckt und Zweifel zerstreut, zu haben. 
Wie ich mich auch freuen würde wenn dies weitere Interessenten dazu bewegt, sich einen Ruck zu geben und sich mal auf ein Bier oder Wein
zu einem Schwätzchen mit uns in unser kleinen Schenke zu treffen. Keine Angst das erste Getränk geht immer aufs Haus.
Einfach auf der Todeswache, meist nach 21 Uhr (hab RL), mal Zamis oder Sambi anflüstern oder schauen ( /who tales ) ob einer der Tales da ist.
Das sind alles viel nettere Leute als wir - _*setzt ihr schönstes und verschmiztes Lächel auf und blickt Richtung Tales_ - es sei denn, ihr gehört auch
zu unser alten und ehrwürdigen Zunft. Dann allerdings seid ihr bei uns, wie Grüni schön so schön sagte, sicher besser aufgehoben!
Für den Raid und das Projekt ist es aber letztlich egal, wo oder in welcher Gilde ihr seid. Da unsere Partnerschaft, zu mindest von unser Seite aus, sicher noch lange halten wird. Wo zu die familiäre Stimmung, die auch gildenübergreifend dank gemeinsam genutzen Chat Channel besteht, einen großen Anteil hat.

Grüße und auf bald Letezia

Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Letezia.

Hmm, tja, das ist natuerlich bloed, aber wir haben uns ein paar Monate darauf vorbereitet, dass wir nun mit 60er Chars in die 40er Raids gehen. Es wuerde allen Beteiligten ein bisschen die Schau stehlen, wenn wir hier einen 62er Schurken oder dort einen 63er Priester mitnehmen. Wenn wir es schaffen, Ragnaros, Nefarian oder C'thun zu legen (falls wir es schaffen), soll da keiner kommen koennen und sagen "Jaahaa, aber Ihr Schummler hattet auch einen 62er Rogue oder einen 63er Priest dabei..." 

Ob Du dann Lvl 60 Classic Equip traegst, nur 51 Talente vergibst und nur Lvl 60 Faehigkeiten verwendest, ist dabei zweitrangig, der Makel bleibt. 

Es kann natuerlich passieren, dass wir irgendwo auf Granit beissen, z.B. dass mit unserer Personaldecke einer der o.g. Bosse einfach nicht zu schaffen ist. In diesem Fall ist es nicht auszuschliessen, dass wir das Lvl Cap um zwei oder vier Stufen anheben. Aber das ist weder etwas, auf das Du warten solltest, noch etwas, das uns Freude bereiten wuerde. 

Hast Du nicht noch was anderes im 4x oder 5x Bereich?


----------



## Gruenhorn (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Pentu.

Sambi hat zwar im Grunde schon alles beantwortet, aber nochmal aus offiziellem Tales Munde. ^^

1. Die Gilde wurde im Fruehjahr oder Sommer 2009 gegruendet, so genau weiss ich das grad nicht. Ich bin im August dazugestossen, oder so um den Dreh. Es gab dann einen Wechsel der Gildenleitung. Seit Weihnachten sind wir in der aktuellen Konstellation unterwegs. Seitdem gibt es auch das Buendnis zwischen Tales und "Ein Herz für Gnome". 

2. Aktiv unterwegs sind 37, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe. Sieht man in Arsenal ganz gut. Alles was Gildenrang 5 oder kleiner ist, ist ein aktiver Main. Gildenrang 6 sind Alts bzw. Twinks, Gildenrang 7 machen gerade Pause. Dazu kommen natuerlich noch unseren gnomischen Freude, die uns bei Raids unterstuetzen oder uns bei Instanzen und anderen Aktivitaeten begleiten.

3. Sobald wir C'thun auf Farmstatus haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, um ehrlich zu sein, das wird sich zeigen. Wir nehmen uns auf jeden Fall Zeit, um alles zu sehen, was es in Classic WoW so gibt. Da zaehlen Ragnaros, Nefarian und C'thun ausdruecklich dazu. Mein persoenlicher Ehrgeiz waere, mit Lvl 60 den dreien jeweils Auge in Auge gegenueber zu stehen. Wenn sie dann partout nicht Reissaus nehmen oder umkippen wollen, werden wir uns intern hinsetzen und beratschlagen, was passieren soll. Lvl Cap anheben waere nur eine von mehreren denkbaren Alternativen. Und ehrlich gesagt, die letzte denkbare Alternative, denn von dort gibt es kein Zurueck.

Aber selbst, wenn alles gut laeuft und wir uns dazu entschliessen, den Classic Content hinter uns zu lassen, ist noch nicht verabschiedet, wo unser naechstes Etappenziel sein wird. 

Desweiteren haben bereits mehrere Leute signalisiert, dass sie einen Twink auf 60 lassen werden, damit wir weiterhin die Classic Raids anbieten koennen.

Tjo, soweit zu Deinen Fragen.

Ansonsten sind wir ein sehr gemuetlicher und familiaerer Haufen. Das Gildenbuendnis mit den Gnomies laeuft exzellent. Alles ist entspannt. Ok, der eine oder die andere powerlevelt sich gerade zur 60, damit er/sie am Samstag mit in den Kern kann. Aber auch bei 60 habe ich noch keine Langeweile gehabt. Ich kann es nur allen empfehlen, bei 60 ein Paeuschen einzulegen, ob bei den Gnomies oder bei uns. ^^


----------



## Ugla (28. Februar 2010)

HA!!! ähm Hallo mein ich ...

da hat doch ein kleiner, familiärer und gemütlicher Haufen von knapp 20 Leuten, alle lvl 60 und im classischen Outfit, in nicht mal 4 einhalb Stunden, nicht nur die ersten 2 Bosse erklärt bekommen und im First Try in den Staub oder besser die Asche des geschmolzenen Kerns gelegt. Nein, das war ja nach nicht mal 1 Std. erledigt! Auch die nächsten 2 lagen noch vor der ersten Pause. Das wo es für einen Großteil der Mitstreiter das erste Mal war, zu mindest wenn man von fairen Bedingungen ausgeht, das sie sich dort den Allerwertesten abschwitzten. Mal ehrlich und für alle die es noch nie gesehen haben, wenn ihr dort ein Lagerfeuer anmacht kühlt es euch ein wenig ab. Und so nebenei, wo für führen Zamis und ich eine Schenke, natürlich steht dafür auch ein Bierfass in den Pausen zur Verfügung. 'Auch wenn wir den Boss erst nach dem 3 Versuch schafften oder gerade deshalb hatten wir uns ein Bierchen redlich verdient. Unser Raidlead musste sich auch ein wenig erholen und die Fusseln von Mund bekommen. Einige böse Zungen behaupteten sogar, sie müssten noch schnell die Taktiken der nächsten nicht erwarteten Bosse lernen, was ich jedoch nicht glauben konnte.

Kaum war das Bier wieder aus den Köpfen, fielen auch schon die nächsten Bewohner dieser Lavahölle. Was mit nur 18 bis 20 Leuten so (einfach!?!) nicht zu erwarten war.
Probleme machten uns eigentlich nur 2 der Bosse. Die auf Grund der "geringen" Anzahl an Streitern unsererseits ein wenig mehr "Taktik" und "Zuordnung" benötigten. Aber nach dem sich alle die Kampfstrategien und Tankplätze eingeprägt, sich optimal positioniert und wieder neu konzentriert hatten, fielen auch die im 3. Versuch. Aber, wie man so schön sagt, aller guten Dinge sind halt manchmal auch 3. Und selbst dabei gab es keinen, der meckerte oder gar unzufrieden die Schuld dafür bei Anderen suchte. Im Gegenteil - jetzt erst recht - lautete die Devise! 

Dank des zunehmenden Tempos der nun hinlänglich bekannten Trash Gruppen, einem eisernen Willen und einem erhöhtem Durchhaltevermögens sind wir dann noch weiter. Hatten am Ende 8 Bossen das Licht aus gemacht, gute 4 1/2 Stunden viel Spass trotz langsam zufallender Augen noch das Verlangen es den fehlenden 2en auch noch zu zeigen. Nicht mehr am ersten Tag, das wäre allen zu spät und mal ehrlich, den Bossen dort ja auch nicht gerecht geworden. Was sollen unsere Mitstreiter und Leser denn denken, wenn wir MC auf Anhieb "Clear" haben. Wer würde dann noch sagen, ja der Classic Content lohnt sich! Wenn es so einfach wäre. Aber, und da bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, wenn nun einige Zeit an ausfürlichen Bosserklärungen, vielen Dank dafür übrigens es hilft sehr, an Orientierung und Absprachen weg fällt. Da jeder "seine Aufgabe" ja nun kennt und er das alles schon mal gesehen hat, ich denke an den Tigerboss in ZG wo vor dem Pull nicht mal mehr eine Zuordnung nötig ist, werden wir beim nächsten Besuch am Ende nicht an der Uhrzeit scheitern. Dann wird es Hakkar und seine Türwache mit uns zu tun bekommen! Dann werden "die Tales" und "die Gnome" der neue Alptraum dieses Wurmes sein! Auch wenn er schon lange keine Gruppe an 60ern mehr gesehen hat und uns sicher erst mal auslachen wird. Was ich im übrigen auch mit jedem seiner Untertanen getan habe. Aber du Wurm, wer zuletzt lacht lacht am besten! Auch wenn er den Witz erst später versteht ... ähm wollte sagen, auch wenn er erst 2 mal vorher lachen sollte. Wir werden es ihm dann austreiben, das Lachen!

Von daher kann ich den nächsten Samstag kaum noch erwarten. Vorher am Mittwoch noch den einen oder anderen Nachrücker in Zul oder AQ zu mehr Erfahrung und besserer Ausrüstung verhelfen. Noch den Einen oder  die Andere zu motivieren oder in die Lage versetzten uns zu verstärken und mit uns gemeinsam dieses Ziel, Hakkar zu legen, zu erreichen um dann später noch die 2 wartenden Instanzen ebenso "locker" und erfolgreich an zu gehen...

Hach welch schöne  Aussichten, da freut man sich ja schon jetzt auf den Sommer ...

glg 

Sambi

Ach und ...
Gratz allen zu den schönen neuen Sachen und danke euch für den netten kurzweiligen Abend 
_*lächelt und lehnt sich zufrieden zurück während sie einen Pinot Noir geniesst_


----------



## Sorluris (1. März 2010)

Guten Abend allerseits,

Erst einmal finde ich Idee für mich ansprechend, das ihr das ganze Spiel das ja einige vergessen haben das es immer noch das ist ohne Stress und Verpflichtungen angeht.
Nun ich wäre nicht abgeneigt, eure Gemeinschaft beizutreten, allerdings würde ich bei " Null " anfangen.
Sofern das kein Problem darstellt würde eine nette kleine Bewerbung demnächst auf eurer Homepage stehen * lächelt schüchtern *


----------



## Gruenhorn (2. März 2010)

Hallo Sorluris.

Bei Null anzufangen ist kein Problem. Wir haben viele, die bei uns komplett neu gestartet haben und jetzt Stammbelegschaft des Raids sind. Ich habe vorhin den Eingangspost nochmal aktualisiert. Wie Du aber auch schon im Thread gelesen hast, wir haben gerade den ersten Besuch im geschmolzenen Kern hinter uns. Dieses Mal haben wir Ragnaros und seinem Hausmeister nochmal eine Gnadenfrist gegeben. Aber wir haben auch noch einiges vor der Brust. Zeit genug einen neuen Char in Reichweite zu bringen.

Ich will die Gelegenheit auch direkt nutzen, nochmal zu untermauern, dass es interne Diskussionen gibt, eine Reihe von Twinks auf Lvl 60 zu lassen oder nachzuziehen, damit man auch weiterhin die Classic Raids machen kann, auch wenn die Karawane weitergezogen ist Richtung Scherbenwelt.

Und noch eine Anmerkung. Auch wenn wir mittlerweile regelmaessig raiden, wir gehen auch immer noch in die normalen 60er Instanzen. Neulich nach dem ersten Besuch im Kern hat ein ebenso harter Kern nochmal Strath nachgeschoben. Nein, das Pferdchen ist leider nicht gefallen.

Also, kein Stress. Wer bei uns neu anfangen moechte ist herzlichst eingeladen, ob bei uns oder bei "Ein Herz für Gnome", mit denen wir nicht nur gemeinsam raiden, sondern auch ueber einen offenen Chatkanal verbunden sind.


----------



## Ugla (4. März 2010)

Hallo

hier wird uns immer die Frage gestellt, lohnt es noch neu ein zu steigen?

Von mir mal so viel dazu, würde es sich nicht lohnen was sollte dann dieser Thread hier *lächelt
Auch eine (interne) Diskusion über die "Zukunft" bezieht sich eher auf die Zeit nach dem nächsten Addon.
Da Blizzard jedoch nicht genau verkündet hat, welche Instanzen im 60er Bereich denn dann noch bleiben, 
welche ganz wegfallen bzw in den 80er gehoben werden sh. Onyxia, werden wir bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt
den 60er Content sicher nicht verlassen. Da es dann auch kein zurück mehr gibt wollen wir es so lange 
wie möglich aufrecht erhalten.

Ich hoffe, das wir bis dahin noch die eine oder andere 40er von innen sehen. MC ist ja gerade am Anfang
und wir hoffen natürlich, das der nächste Run ähnlich erfolgreich wird wie der Erste. Wer da also noch
einen Anreiz sieht der wird sicher auch MC noch von innen sehen, selbst wenn er/sie jetzt "bei null" anfängt.
Auch die mitte 50er Inis werden noch regelmässig gespielt und das T0 Set als Belohnung gern mitgenommen.
Dies geschieht durchaus gemeinschaftlich um die "Nachzügler" unserer Gilden zu unterstützen und ihnen
somit die Teilnahme an den 60er Instanzen zu erleichtern/ermöglichen. 

Denn wir können noch jede Unterstützung gebrauchen da es nicht immer so sein wird, das 18 - 20 Leute
so einfach durch die 40er laufen. Und mal unter uns, ein 40er Haufen sieht halt auch doppelt so groß aus
wie "nur" 20 !*lächelt amüsiert

Also nur Mut zu mal der Aufstieg mittlerweile ja recht zügig von statten geht ...

glg

Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (9. März 2010)

So, das erste grosse Etappenziel ist erreicht. Samstag war unser zweiter Besuch im geschmolzenen Kern. Beim unserem ersten Besuch letzte Woche haben wir es nach dem Sulfuronherold bewenden lassen und dem Hausmeister und Ragnaros schon mal mit der Faust gedroht. 

Samstag haben wir dieses Versprechen nun wahr gemacht. Neue ID, neues Glueck. 20 Leute, Level 60, Feuerresistenz bis in die Haarspitzen, gebufft und gewillt, es erneut aufzunehmen. Es lief besser, als man es ueberhaupt haette erwarten koennen. Alle waren hoch konzentiert. Das Tempo hat gestimmt. Die Bosse fielen wie Schnee am Freitag abend. Alle Bosse im first try. 

Alle Bosse. Auch der Hausmeister und *drumroll* Ragnaros himself. Dank der unglaublichen DMG Walze, sind ihm auch jegliche Vaterfreuden versagt geblieben. 

Meine Guete, ist der Kerl gross. 

Ein besonderer Gruss an den Pechvogel des Abends: Nemesis hatte justament beim Raggi Kill einen Disco. Aber keine Sorge, wir kommen wieder, noch oft !!


----------



## Ugla (9. März 2010)

Hallo
hier mal aus der Sicht einer Schur ähm Gnomin geschildert...

Eine kleine Zahl von 20 wackeren Streitern wollte mal sehen ob und wie es denn nun weiter geht im Kern. Wir wollten Ragnaros wenigstens mal zu Gesicht bekommen und seinen Major Domo oder wie der Feigling sich schimpft. Da wir wussten, das es einige Zeit dauern wird, bis wir alle Hindernisse vor ihm weggeräumt haben und wir diese zum Teil ja auch schon bei unserem letzten Besuch kennen lernen durften, trödelten wir nicht rum. Kurz bekamen wir noch einige Hinweise von unserem Ausflugsleiter und schon waren wir mit den ersten drei Bossen fertig. 

Keiner von ihnen stellte uns vor so große Probleme, das es auch nur einen von uns aus den Puschen haute. Das änderte sich zwar nach der Pause, aber alle? Nein. Alle schaffte an diesem Abend keiner! 
So waren wir bei der 2. Pause auch schon an unserem Ziel, Major Domo. Wir saßen nett am Feuer und tranken uns noch etwas Mut an und betrachteten den Major und seine 8 Knechte. Langsam wurde uns klar das wir 4 von ihnen recht schnell beseitigen müssten, sie können heilen und machen das auch, wenn man sie lässt. Also versuchten wir diese von den Kriegern zu trennen und sie so schnell als möglich aus zu schalten. Danach die Krieger zu eleminieren und dann dem Major zu erledigen. 

So war unser Plan und er wäre auch gelungen, hätte dieser Feigling von Major nicht aufgegeben nach dem seine Leibwache das zeitlich gesegnet hatte. So einer wird Major, wie kann man den so hoch befördern?!? Gibt der einfach auf nur um seine schuppige Haut zu retten. Wäre der bei uns in der Zunft würde wir ihn Teeren und Federn. Und mal so unter uns, da er dann noch seinen eigenen Chef verraten hatte, den er für uns gerufen hat, obwohl der seine Ruhe wollte, wäre er nicht mit Teer und Federn sondern mit einem Betongewicht an den Füssen in den Kanälen geendet! 

Aber dazu kam sein Chef nicht, der wusste ja nicht warum er aus seiner verdienten Ruhe gerufen wurde und als er den Grund dafür sah, genau wir waren es, war er nicht wirklich erfreut. Kann ich verstehen, erst taugt das Personal nichts und an statt auf zu passen vergessen sie das "auf" und passen. Und dann ruft mich so ein Feigling, der an statt zu sterben lieber seine Haut retten will, verrät und stört mich bei meinem Schläfchen. Ehrlich den hätt ich auch gleich in den Boden gerammt. 

So stand Ragnaros also etwas verschlafen und reichlich schlecht gelaunt vor uns. Um uns ein See aus Lava, vor uns diese Kreatur die aus einer Säule Lava bestand. Uns wurde mächtig heiss aber es hinderte uns nicht daran Dieser mächtig ein zu heizen. Kurz schleuderte er einige von uns in die Lava 
aber auch das nütze ihm nicht wirklich viel bevor er fiel. 

Das Gejubel war groß und von Ragnaros blieb nur sein Lavahammer in der Mitte des Kerns liegen. Nach dem wir ihn seiner Macht beraubt hatten und er sich in seiner ach so geliebten Lava auflöste. 
Fast alle waren am Leben (sorry für den der Disconect hatte, Erfolg gibt es beim nächsten mal sicher nach) und jubelten und tanzten. Ein Feuerwerk wurde entzündet, getanzt, Bilder gemacht und die neuen Sachen die wir fanden bewundert. 

Das alles hatten wir in nicht mal 4 Stunden erlebt. Kein einziges Mal hat es dort wer geschafft alle von unseren Streitern zu erledigen. Selbst Bosse an denen wir bei unserem ersten Besuch noch zu knabbern hatten schafften höchstens mal eingen von uns kurzfristig die Luft zu rauben aber alle? Nein das war ihnen nicht vergönnt. Die Tales und die Gnomies zeigten ihnen wer an diesem Abend besser war. 

Viele feierten diesen schnellen Erfolg und nutzten den so nicht eingeplanten "freien Abend" um unseren weiteren großen Erfolg noch bei uns in der Schenke gepflegt zu begiessen. Unser Anführer spendierte diesen Abend alle Getränke und das hat sich dann sogar bis auf Seiten der Horde herum gesprochen. Selbst einige Orks und Tauren kamen den Abend noch nach Sturmwind und in unsere Schenke um mit uns zu feiern. Warscheinlich wollte sich die Horde nur mal die Helden ansehen, die mutig genug waren Ragnaros Auge in Auge gegenüber zu stehen. Ich hoffe ihr habt es euren Hordenkollegen erzählt und habt dabei erwähnt das es die Tales und die mit dem Herz für Gnome waren, die dies erreichten! 
_*sagt Sambi mit Stolz in der Stimme_ 

Was wer glaubt es nicht? 
Dann möge er/sie es sich doch bei einem der nächsten Male selbst ansehen und mitkommen. 
Wir könne noch einige Mitstreiter gebrauchen... 
Aber bedenkt, nur mit lvl 60 max und Classic Equip! 

glg 
Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (16. März 2010)

Nur mit Level 60 und Classic Equip... ja, der geschmolzene Kern ist durchaus noch eine Herausforderung. Die wir aber gern annehmen. Letzten Samstag mussten wir einen kleinen Daempfer einstecken, aber wenn jede Raid Instanz ab dem zweiten Besuch auf Farmstatus waere, waere es auch langweilig. Wir wollten aber Aufregung, Abenteuer und lauter fetzige Sachen. Deswegen werden wir weiterhin unbeirrt unsere Raidmitglieder mit Feuer Resistenz austatten und unsere Nachruecker mit Raids in Zul'Gurub und den Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj eingewoehnen und equippen. 

Wir kommen wieder, gestaerkt und gewillt es erneut aufzunehmen.


----------



## Gruenhorn (22. März 2010)

Es geht voran. Samstag haben wir Ragnaros zum zweiten Mal das Licht ausgepustet. Kein Zweifel, wir kommen immer besser in Fahrt. Es wird kontinuierlich am Equipment gearbeitet und, noch wichtiger, wir sammeln Erfahrung und Routine.


----------



## Ugla (23. März 2010)

Hallo 

da wir immer wieder gefragt werden, lohnt es noch und was macht man auf 60? Wenn ihr euch fragt, was sind denn das für komische Leute die so eine Idee auch umsetzten und uns kennen lernen wollt. Oder wenn ihr einfach gelangweilt mal etwas anderes als Marken farmen und ICC raiden machen wollt hier eine weitere "Lvl-Stop" aktion der Tales, mit freundlicher Unterstützung von denen mit Herz für Gnome:

Der Kampf der Giganten 

Überall in Sturmwind, Eisenschmiede und Darnassus, in der eisigen Kälte von Dalaran und selbst in der Hauptstadt Shartrath auf der entfernten Scherbenwelt laufen Ausrufer durch die Gassen und stehen auf den Plätzen. Sie rufen laut den mutigen Recken und edlen Damen zu, ihre Söhne und Töchter in die Arena zu schicken zum : 

<<Kampf der Giganten>> der Gilde &#8222;Tales from the Past"! 

Schickt auch eure Knappen und Mägde, eure Schüler und Lehrlinge. 
Selbst jedem dahergelaufenen Bauern oder Strauchdieb und sogar einer Klosterschülerin riefen sie es zu : 

<< komm auch DU zum Kampf der Giganten vor die Tore Sturmwinds und messe dich mit deinesgleichen >> 

Hier kannst du dir die ersten Sporen verdienen, die ersten Erfolge feiern, das erste mal zeigen was in dir steckt und dich das erste mal als Sieger feiern lassen. 
Schaut auf die Ankündigungen am schwarzen Brett, rüstet euch und macht euch auf den Weg nach Sturmwind. 

Kommt am 12. Tag des 4. Monats wenn die Abenduhr 9 schlägt, in die Schenke &#8222;Ein Herz für Gnome". 

Dort startet die große Prozession vor die Tore der Stadt, wo das große Turnier 

<< Kampf der Giganten >> der &#8222;Tales from the Past" stattfindet. 


Einige Neugierige lauschten aufmerksam und erwarteten voll Spannung, was sie wohl diesmal zu erwarten hätten und schauten immer mal wieder auf das Schwarze Brett und suchten nach den Regeln. Die meisten aber gingen geschäftig ihrer Wege und bekamen in dem Lärm der Gassen wenig mit von dem Geschrei der Ausrufer. Andere hielten sich verschreckt oder genervt die Ohren zu. Nur einige Buchhalter und Lagerverwalter an den Briefkästen und in der Bank witterten ihre große Chance und unter ihnen und vielen anderen Schülern aller Klassen verbreitet sich diese Meldung wie en Lauffeuer. 

"Hast du s schon gehört ? " 
"Nein was denn ? " 

"Die &#8222;Tales from the Past" starten wieder den << Kampf der Giganten >> das ist unsere Chance." 

"Ah endlich können auch wir beweisen was wir wirklich wert sind" 
"Ja! Das muss ich unbedingt nutzen, hoffentlich darf ich daran teilnehmen, dann würde ein Traum wahr werden." 
"Bitte sag es weiter, schließlich müssen doch wenigstens &#8222;wir hier unten" zusammen halten." 

Eine kleine Traube von frischen Rekruten schiebt sich interessiert zwischen die Buchhalter und Lagerverarbeiter. Ein Waisenkind bittet die Klosterschülerin ihm das frische Plakat das nun am schwarzen Brett hängt vor zu lesen. Selbst einige der gestandenen Kämpfer der Allianz lauschen den Worten der Schülerin und murmeln was von, "genau richtig für den Kleinen und wie ist es mit deiner? Schickst du sie auch ins Turnier ?" 

<< Der Kampf der Giganten >> 
Das große PvP - Turnier für kleine Leute. 

" Pssst " ein kleiner Strauchdieb fährt den gut gerüsteten Krieger vor ihn an, " Ich will zuhören!" 

<< Jeder der noch nicht den 10 Grad überschritten hat ist zugelassen. Jede Klasse, jede Rasse und jedes Geschlecht. Der Kampf findet Mann gegen Mann statt. Es kann für beide Kategorien gemeldet werden >> 

"Was steht da, über die Kategorien ?" fragt ein leicht blässlicher Buchhalter dazwischen. 

<< offene Kategorie, erlaubt sind alle Rüstungen, Waffen, Zauberstäbe,Tränke und Verzaubgerungen>> 

"Oh schön, dann kann ich das Erbstück von Opa mal ausprobieren" flüstert ein leicht verdreckter Strauchdieb. 
"Nein" sagt die Klosterschülerin etwas vorwurfsvoll, "nein hier unten steht:" 

<< Erbstücke sind wie immer bei den Tales bei Veranstaltungen verboten >> 

"und wie ist die zweite" will ein weiter hinten stehender Lehrling der Arkanen Mächte wissen. 

<< Gladiatoren Kategorie, getragen werden nur bestimmte, von Veranstalter gestellte, Rüstungen und Waffen, die nach den Kämpfen dem Veranstalter zurück gegeben werden. Hier können die Teilnehmer zeigen, was wirklich in ihnen steckt >> 

Ein offensichtlich dem Hochadel entstammender Paladin nickt zustimmend und betrachtet seine geerbte und polierte Rüstung. "Es wird auch ohne gehen" zischt er dem Strauchdieb zu "für dich wird es langen" 

<< Für die Getränke ist gesorgt, gute Laune ist mit zu bringen >> 

"Wo kann ich mich denn anmelden" will ein Zwerg wissen, der wegen seines hungrigen Wolfes nicht in die Menge traut und ein wenig abseits steht. 

Meldelisten und weitere Informationen findet ihr im Hauptquartier der 

<< Tales from the Past >> 

http://www.forum-tales.de/viewforum.php?f=32

Allen hier von mir viel Glück und Erfolg 
möge der/die Glücklichere gewinnen


----------



## Gruenhorn (24. März 2010)

*der Gruene zupft an der Robe seines Neffen Gruenkorn*

- "Wie Du wieder aussiehst. Hast Du Dich wieder im Wald herumgetrieben?"

- "Ich will doch Jaeger werden, ich hab im Wald geschlafen, entschuldige. Aber dafuer habe ich einen neuen Begleiter...."

- "Ja, fein, ich habe Deine Spinne schon gesehen, aber deswegen kannst Du doch trotzdem was Vernuenftiges anziehen. Wenn Du beim Kampf der Giganten mitmachen willst... und Du willst doch jetzt nicht mit der Familientradition brechen, oder ?? .... solltest Du zumindest was in unserer Stammestracht anziehen. Naja, wenn Du beim Boxen mitmachst, kriegst Du ja wenigstens was. Aber fuer den Kampf mit spitzen Waffen, musst Du Dich nochmal umgucken..."

*der Gruene ueberlegt sich, ob er sich schon genauso anhoert, wie seine Mutter... verwirft den Gedanken aber schnell wieder....*


----------



## Ugla (28. März 2010)

Hallo 

und wieder waren die Tales und die mit dem Herz für Gnome im innersten des schwarzen Felsens. 
Im geschmolzenen Kern, mit all seinen Schrecken und Monstren. Und obwohl einige unser alt gedienten Recken nicht dabei waren und einige Neue ihren Platz einnahmen, obwohl die Vorbereitung auf das große PvP Turnier << Kampf der Giganten >> in vollen Zügen läuft, waren wir zusammen wieder sehr erfolgreich. Leicht gehandicapt durch die geringe Anzahl Zunftmitgliedern und der leichter Übermacht auf Seiten der Paladine, bereitete uns nur ein wild gewordenes Schwein ein paar Probleme._ *das nächste mal grillen wir es vorher_ 

Das einzige was ein wenig zu kritisieren und zu verbessern wäre, ist das der den Schurken zugeteilte Heiler seinen Job auch macht! Und sich nicht wiegert auch nur einen aus unser alten und ehrwürdigen Zunft zu heilen, nicht Einen, nicht ein mal!!! 
Aber sich brüsten wie viel Schaden sie macht ... paaah, die soll das nächste mal lieber ihren Job machen und uns Schurken heilen, dafür war sie schliesslich bei uns in der Gruppe .... 
Denn an sonsten werden wir beim nächsten mal einen Sitzstreik mitten im Bossfight machen und dann könnt ihr Paladine zusehen wo ihr bleibt... _*verschwindet kurz im Schatten_ 

Also, wer gern beweisen möchte das er ein Herz für Gom.. ähm Schurken hat und gern den Paladinen, das auch andere Klassen klasse heilen können ... 
Nur Mut, die volle Unterstützung aller Zunftmitglieder beider Gilden habt ihr. Ob es Schutz in Instanzen ist oder Hilfe bei Gruppenquest. Es werden sich sicher einige Zunftmitglieder finden die euch gern helfen, so ihr uns dafür auch helft und heilt, und wenn ihr auch noch schleichen könntet ... *nickt aufmunternd 

glg 

Sambi 

_*in der gemeinsamen Sprache aller Schurken und nur für sie verständlich* 
Gratz für die 2 neuen Waffen und die neue Hose Elf - steht dir gut 
Gratz für die neue Brustrüstung und den Helm - ich mag Totenköpfe - alter Menschenfreund 
ach und wo wir gerade dabei sind - herrzlichen Glückwunsch für den "Pokal der Schurken" - möge der besser gewinnen *lacht schallend 
ach und welchen Boss wollen wir nehmen ? ich wäre für den 2ten ..._


----------



## Gruenhorn (6. April 2010)

Zur Abwechlung mal wieder ein OOC Beitrag. ^^

Wir haben nun die Schallmauer von 50 aktiven Mitgliedern ueberschritten. Wir haben einige Leute, die noch auf 60 hochleveln und sich dann an den Raids beteiligen werden. Wir raiden zur Zeit regelmaessig Samstags den geschmolzenen Kern und Mittwochs entweder Zul'Gurub oder die Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj. Wann wir anfangen mit dem Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj oder dem Pechschwingenhort, steht noch nicht fest. 

Unser Forum ist gut besucht, nicht nur als Dreh- und Angelpunkt zur Terminabsprache fuer Instanzgaenge. Von den Raidforen mal abgesehen, drehen sich aktuell gut besuchte Threads z.B. um die Ueberarbeitung des Gildenwappens und der Planung unseres ersten Gildentreffens. Im Forum tummeln sich ebenfalls die Leute aus unserer Partnergilde "Ein Herz für Gnome". 

Am Montag, den 12. April, veranstalten wir ein Lvl 10 Lowbie PvP Turnier. Offene Teilnahme uebrigens. Wer dabei sein will, als Teilnehmer oder Zuschauer, findet sich am 12.04. um 21 Uhr am Stadttor von Sturmwind ein (Server Todeswache). Wer teilnehmen will, meldet sich am besten vorher in unserem Forum, im Bereich "Kampf der Giganten". Dieser Bereich ist oeffentlich erreichbar. Es gibt was zu gewinnen, Gold und Sachpreise. ^^ 

Was bieten wir?
- aktives Gildenleben
- entspannte Atmosphaere
- Raids, zur Zeit auf Lvl 60.

Und das alles in einem. Also meldet Euch.


----------



## Ugla (10. April 2010)

Hallo

erst mal sorry, das ihr armen Tales nun als Rp-Gilde, die ihr nicht seid, wahr genommen werdet. Tut mir (fast) etwas leid ... *grinst belustigt
Aber bevor es heute wieder in den geschmolzenen Kern geht und wir, so hoffe ich, Rangnaros wecken und ihm mal wieder zeigen, wo sein Hammer eigentlich besser hängt, genau bei einem ( nun sogar schon 2en) der Tales oder Gnomies, möchte ich noch schnell auf das Angebot, uns kennen zu lernen und sich den Haufen einfach mal an zu sehen, hinweisen. Und ja, auch so was macht man, wenn man auf 6o stoppt und "Langeweile" hat ... *lacht

Hallo noch mal 

es ist noch Zeit, also genau genommen sogar noch bis zum Start am 

Montag, 14.04. 21 Uhr vor den Toren Sturmwinds, 

sich für das Lvl 10 PvP Turmier der "Tales-from-the-Past" an zu melden. 
Selbst spontane Teilnahme ohne vorherige Anmeldung ist möglich. 
Nur wenn der erste Kampf begonnen hat, dann, erst dann, ist es zu spät! 

Was du kennst niemanden in deiner Verwandschaft oder unter den Lehrlingen, 
der so jung und unbekümmert ist. Dann hast du dieses WE noch Zeit einen 
neuen Lehrling ein zu stellen. Wie bei dir ist kein Platz ? 
Na dann schau einfach zum anfeuern und applaudieren vorbei. 

Also auf ihr Recken, groß und klein, bei Freibier und gutem Wetter (hoffe ich) 
mit guter Laune und hohen Erwartungen, nehmt die Herausvorderung an, 
amüsiert euch und trinkt nich zu viel ... _*an die Kosten denk_ 
denn dann könnt ihr ja nicht mehr richtig kämpfen ... 

glg 

SAMBI



Ach und natürlich suchen wir auch immer noch nette Mitstreiter, so wohl für unsere Ausflüge nach AQ 20 und Zul Gurub, wie auch für die MC Runs und die bald anstehenden Ausflüge nach BWL und AQ 40 ...

hätt ich doch fast vergessen zu erwähnen, und so unter uns, die eigentlich eher RP ausgelegte Gilde sind nicht die Tales sondern eher die von
"Ein Herz für Gnome" obwohl auch "wir" keine RP Gilde sind, es aber trotzdem lieben und auch "leben" *lacht schallend


----------



## Gruenhorn (13. April 2010)

So, die Spiele sind vorbei. Vielen Dank an Alle fuer die Teilnahme, fuers Applaudieren und fuers Dabeisein. Mir hat es grossen Spass gemacht und da war ich nicht allein, wie ich mehrfach lesen durfte.

Vorab ein mea culpa, weil ich nicht von allen Chars die Mains mitbekommen habe. Und ein weiteres mea culpa fuer den etwas hakeligen Ablauf. Aber hey, es war mein erstes Turnier. Beim naechsten Mal wirds fluessiger. Je nach Anzahl der Anmeldungen werde ich mich dann auch auf die Koordination beschraenken. Aber zurueck zum gestrigen Tag.

*Faustkampf:*
Beim Faustkampf haben teilgenommen:
- Omine - Hexenmeisterin 
- Ybbon - Jaeger (Sabaras)
- Frica - Magierin (Zamis) 
und Gruenkorn Jaeger 

Das Finale haben die Jaeger unter sich ausgetragen, Gruenkorn war am Ende eine Nasenlaenge vor Ybbon. Der Gruene hat sich direkt als Oberspezialist in Sachen PvP praesentiert, weil er in seinem ersten Kampf gegen Frica seine Spinne nicht unter Kontrolle bekam. Hust. Peinlich.

1. Platz : Gruenkorn 
2. Platz : Ybbon

*Waffenkampf:*
Beim Waffenkampf haben teilgenommen:
- Buttz - Schurke (Darkgon)
- Omine - Hexenmeisterin 
- Calaris - Krieger
- Ybbon - Jaeger (Sabaras)
- Linná - Druidin
- Frica - Magierin (Zamis) 
und Gruenkorn Jaeger 

Da wir bei ungerader Anzahl keinen Gegner fuer Calaris hatten, wurde ein Gegner unter den drei bis dahin unterlegenen KaempferInnen erwuerfelt. In den Halbfinals waren dann Buttz, Linná, Calaris und der Gruene. Buttz und Gruenkorn konnte sich in ihren jeweiligen Fights durchsetzen und trafen im Finale aufeinander. Das Finale wurde fuer den Gruenen zu einem Suchspiel. Mit einem gluecklichen Crit konnte sich der Jaeger gegen den Schurken durchsetzen. 

1. Platz : Gruenkorn
2. Platz : Buttz

Die Gewinne wurde direkt ausgezahlt. Die Teilnehmer des Waffenkampfes haben die 10g fuer den Levelstopp in der Post. Meine Siegpraemien habe ich zu gleichen Teilen der Gildenbank der Gnome und unserer zukommen lassen. Ich wollte mich nicht an dem Turnier bereichern. Und ich wollte wahrhaftig auch nicht gewinnen. Sehr unangenehm. Aber vielleicht auch ein Ansporn fuer die Beteiligen bei einer eventuellen Wiederholung. Zumindest kann man mir nicht nachsagen, ich haette heimlich geuebt. Das Achievement fuer das erste gewonnene Duell hat Gruenkorn gestern beim Turnier bekommen. 

Die Dunkeleisenkinderstiefel gingen an Frica, die leider keines ihrer Duelle fuer sich entscheiden konnte. Da war aber auch viel Pech im Spiel.

Die Location war gar nicht so schlecht. Wir hatten einige Zuschauer. Es gab zwar ein paar Spezialisten, die meinten auf unserem Turnierplatz (aus dem Stadttor raus und direkt rechts auf der Wiese) ihre Ghule gegeneinander antreten lassen zu muessen, aber die mussten dann wohl zeitig ins Bett, danach gings ganz gut.

Nochmal vielen Dank an Alle. Es war ein sehr schoener Abend, der auch noch gemuetlich ausgeklungen ist.


----------



## Ugla (22. April 2010)

Hallo

die guten Nachrichten sollen nicht abreissen. Gestern nach dem wir AQ 20 aufgeräumt haben und es nicht einen Wiep gab, nur mal wieder vereinzelte Opfer durch die Wespen waren zu beklagen ging es noch weiter, aber dazu gleich mehr. Wir hatten bei den Loots in AQ nicht wirklich Glück, Vieles war schon mal verteilt worden, einige Bosse hatten wohl "Ausverkauf" und auch der letze "Dreck" musste noch raus, sind wir noch einmal mit drei Leuten ind die Schwarzfelstiefen gestiegen. Einer unserer Schmeide besorgte sich dort in der Kneipe das Rezept für den Hammer und dann gings auf zur schwarzen Schmiede.
Weit ist es ja nicht nur kurz aus der Tür und ab in die Tiefe. Dort angekommen und auf dem Weg schnell noch die Feuerelemente weggeräumt wurde er geschmeidet, der Hammer. Feierlich überreicht und dank des ersten (von mitlerweile 2 ) Auges von Ragnaross zu dem "Tätätääää"

legendären Hammmer Ragnaros veredelt.

Glückwünsche zu dem so toll orange leuchtenden Hammer. Er macht nicht nur optisch was her sondern zeigt allen die ihn sehen, das die Tales und die Gnomies zu Recht stolz auf das bisher geleistete sind. Darauf habe ich in einem vorigen "Leben" fast 1,5 Jahre gewartet und nun freu ich mich schon drauf, das der 2. Hammer nicht mehr weit entfernt ist und ihn bald ein weiterer der Tales stolz und mit allen Ehren tragen wird.

Freu mich schon auf das WE und hoffe auf den einen oder anderen Sulfuronblock der uns wieder einen Schritt weiter bringen wird.

Sambi _*guck leicht grinsend zu dem alten Orksen Ugla der schläfrig in einer Ecke der Taverne sitzt_


----------



## Gruenhorn (26. April 2010)

Auch aus der Priesterecke gibt es frohe Kunde. Bereits vor einiger Zeit hat Balzar sich des Auges aus der Kiste von Majordomus bemaechtigt und die Quest fuer den epischen Priesterstab vollendet. An dieser Stelle nochmal nachtraeglich ein fettes WELL DONE, BALZAR!

Tales und Gnome haben derzeit einen staendigen Zulauf von neuen Mitgliedern. Viele fangen nochmal bei Lvl 1 an. Desweiteren diskutieren wir zur Zeit neben Samstag und Mittwoch einen dritten Raidterm einzurichten. 

Wer dabei sein will, meldet sich mit einer netten Bewerbung im Forum.


----------



## Gruenhorn (30. April 2010)

Eine weitere Neuigkeit ist zu vermelden : Die Tales haben nun ein neues Gildenwappen. Sehr neutral, passt auf alle Sets und hat einen hohen Identifikations- und Wiedererkennungswert. Ihr werdet es lieben, wenn Ihr Euch im Spiegel betrachtet, probierts aus.


----------



## Gruenhorn (5. Mai 2010)

Der dritte Raidtag ist jetzt Realitaet. Neben den etablierten Terminen am Samstag und Mittwoch fand am gestrigen Dienstag der erste Zusatzraid statt. Dieses Mal ging es mit einer erschreckend grossen Anzahl nach Zul'Gurub, darunter 6 Neulinge, die gleich den Erfolg eingesackt haben. Nochmal nachtraeglich ein dickes Gratz. ^^

Desweiteren steht in sehr naher Zukunft der Pechschwingenhort auf dem Programm. Der genaue Termin wird noch bekannt gegeben, wird aber nicht mehr lang auf sich warten lassen. Fuer mich und eine ganze Reihe anderer der erste Besuch dort. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Ugla (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo Grüni,

hab mal vorsichtig meine Fühler nach einem Lederer ausgestreckt, der den Umhang von Onyxia bauen kann. Ich hoffe auf dem Handwerkermarkt, der zu Anlass des Gilden B-Days von Phoenix stattfindet, Erfolg zu haben. Mal sehen vielleicht meldet sich ja vorher schon wer, der es beherrscht.
Nur zu eurer Info, auf dem Postweg sind 2 von den Umhängen verloren gegangen, so das wir nur noch 13 bauen können. Sollte das nicht langen bitte ich noch 2 weitere Umhänge zu schicken. Diese blöde Post, daurend verschwinden Sachen daraus ... _*guckt völlig unschuldig und lächelt Zamis an_

Ich freu mich schon riesig auf den Samstag und darauf den Hort mal von innen zu sehen. 

glg

Sambi

Ach und Zamis und ich brauchen wohl keinen Umhang, wir müssten noch einen haben_ ... *zwinkert Zamis zu_


----------



## Gruenhorn (10. Mai 2010)

Der Handwerkermarkt von Phoenix. Hmm.....

Ich kann ja leider nicht beim ersten Besuch im Hort dabei sein. Aber wenn der Handwerkermarkt eventuell einen Verzauberer heranlockt, der noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann... 

Gruebel, wie organisier ich das jetzt.....


----------



## Ugla (11. Mai 2010)

Ach Grüni ...

frag doch wen, der eh "alles organisieren" kann. Es gibt da so eine spezielle, alte und ehrwürdige, Zunft die sich aufs "organisieren" spezialisiert hat. Frag doch wen "deines Vertrauens" aus eben selbiger, mich zum Beispiel ...

Sambi


----------



## Ugla (15. Mai 2010)

So, das Geburtstagsfest der Phoenixe ist mit einem 10 minütigen Feuerwerk und vielen Spielen und Wettbewerben zu Ende gegangen. 
Es war ein herrlicher Abend und so Erfolgreich noch nebenbei. 
Die Verzauberung ist besorgt und das gleich vier mal...
Ja, natürlich habe ich seinen Namen und für einen "Bourbon auf Eis", eine Spezialität des Hauses,. können noch weitere ertellt werden.
Die Umhänge hängen in der Bank und ich denke, es werden noch Träger dafür gesucht.
Na einige kommen bei uns und den Tales ja noch nach und zur Not haben wir ja auch da eine Adresse wo wir noch welche nachbestellen können.
Also falls hier noch wer, ein wenig unentschlossen, darüber grübelt ob ihn ein solcher auch stehen würde, nur zu !
Es ist noch Zeit. Zeit bis Catalysm und Zeit bis zum möglichen Ende dieser Abenteuer, die es dann wohl so nicht mehr alle geben wird.
Zeit diese alten Instanzen noch einmal zu besuchen, mit netten Leuten und in entspannter Atmosphere. Ohne dort "einfach durch zu laufen"
und einfach alles weg zu hauen mit nem 80er. Selbst noch Zeit dafür neu an zu fangen. Nur bis heute Abend zu unserem ersten Besuch
im Pechschwingenhort wird es wohl recht knapp ...

Aber wir werden dort wieder hingehen, willst Du mit ?
Dann los, bewerbe dich oder wenn du aus unser alten und ehrwürdigen Zunft kommst ...
kannst Dich einfach bei uns Gnomen zu melden.

auf auf

Sambi


----------



## Ugla (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo 

bisher haben wir die Leser ja mit Erfolgsmeldungen überhäuft . Bisher ... 

Aber wir wollen es dann auch nicht ändern! Unser erster Besuch bei Nefarian war genau der Erfolg, den wir erwarteten. Wir hatten bei den ersten drei Bossen genügend Gelegenheit ihre Taktik und die Probleme auf dem Weg dahin zu studieren und einzuproben. Unsere Tanks bekamen nach und nach etwas besseres anzuziehen, was sich beim nächsten Mal sicher schon bemerkbar macht. Rep Bots waren ausreichend dabei und das Durchhaltevermögen bis ans Ende strapaziert worden. Kein Wunder, BWL hat auch einen "höheren Anspruch" als alles was wir vorher sahen. 

Aber letztlich lagen die ersten drei Bosse vor uns im Staub, auch wenn wir vor ihnen das auch taten. Es tat der Stimmung keinen Abbruch und Übung macht den Meister. 
Wir haben sowieso vor wieder zu kommen, nächsten Samstag! 
Und wenn dann wieder 20 Tales und Gnomies dort auftauchen oder sogar 21 ... 
Dann sind nicht die Hälfte aller Teilnehmer dort zu ersten Mal gewesen und Taktik und "Bossmechanik" völlig unbekannt. 
Dann werden sich die Bosse sicher schneller ergeben...

Waassss, Du kennst die Bosse auch nicht oder bist wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen, dies (noch) einmal so zu erleben, wie es mal gedacht war. Mit Level 60 und classic Equipt ? 
Dann auf, bewerbe dich bei den "Tales from the Past" oder, wenn du aus der Schurkenzunft kommst, bei denen die nicht nur "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben, 
sondern genau dieser alten und ehrwürdigen Zunft ein Zuhause geben!

Ob es sich noch lohnt? Das ist wohl die falsche Frage, besser wäre wie lange es wohl noch existiert!
Also nicht das Projekt "alles gemeinsam zu sehen und zu durchspielen". Sondern die Classic Instanzen, bei denen keiner genau sagen kann oder will, was davon nach Cata noch "übrig bleibt", Onyxia und Naxramas lassen grüßen. Wir jedenfalls werden versuchen bis dahin nicht nur BWL aufzuräumen sondern auch und letztlich noch das Ende von AQ 40 zu sehen. 

Und bei 20 Teilnehmer an den 40er Instanzen und häufig keine 15 bei den 20ern wird sich sicher noch ein Platz für dich finden lassen. Auch wenn es im ersten Augenblick ein weiter Weg ist, wenn man neu anfängt. Wir helfen dabei gern und ihr seid nicht "allein". Es gibt Einige die es vor euch getan haben und es immer noch tun. Also gebt euch einen Ruck und schaut euch gern einmal unsere "beiden Haufen von Verrückten" an, denen es wichtiger ist etwas gemeinsam in entspannter Atmosphere zu erleben als in Gearscore und DPS so weit wie möglich vorn zu liegen ... 

Sambi


----------



## Ugla (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo

am Samstag war es wieder so weit, der Hort sollte besucht werden. Aber wir waren nur 18 wackere Streiter an diesem langen Endspiel WE. Davon nicht mal alle 60 und so wurde kurzfristig der Hort gegen den Kern getauscht und wir besuchten erneut Raggi. Der uns ja nun schon gut kennt. So erging es seinen Kumpanen selbst mit nur 18 wackeren Kämpfern recht schlecht. Die Zeit verstrich und Garr stand uns gegenüber. In der Pause veliess uns auch noch der eine oder andere und ein neuer kam dazu. So das wir noch 16 Köpfe zählten als wir ihn zu Boden rangen. Kurz vor Mitternacht dann der Schlüsselwächter, und die nächste kurze Pause. Mit nur noch 13 an der Zahl aber hoch motivert und dem üblichen Chaos bei dem Kampf erwartend gaben wir uns nicht viel Aussicht auf Erfolg. Aber wir sollten uns täuschen. Am Ende standen noch 12 und der arme Wurm ergab sich um seinen Meister für uns zu rufen. Der lachte als er sah, wer ihn rufen lies und nahm das gute Dutzend nicht für voll. Er verhöhnte uns als Wichte und Störenfriede, bevor er seine Söhne rief. Aber weder diese noch die Tatsache das am Ende knapp die Hälfte mit der Nase im Staub lagen, konnte ihn Retten, am Ende siegten mal wieder die Tales und die Gnomies.

Dank der Disziplin die Taktiken perfekt um zu setzen und der Konzentration eines jeden Teilnehmers ging das alles ohne einen Wiep. Selbst DC´s, wechselden Teilnehmer (nach dem Sieg von Madrid) und die schwindende Anzahl selbiger konnten uns nicht stoppen. Das alles noch in ruhiger entspannter Atmosphere zu erleben hat mir mal wieder gezeigt, das der Entschluss mich diesem Projekt zu beteidigen genau richtig war. So kann und soll es weiter gehen und so werden wir auch den Hort aufräumen, nächsten Samstag oder dem darauf folgenden ...

Du willst es auch erleben, mit Stufe 60 und Classic Equipt? Dann auf, bewirb dich bei den Tales oder, wenn du der alten und ehrwürdigen Schurkenzunft angehörst, komm zu denen die nicht nur "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben ...

Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (31. Mai 2010)

Im Mai konnten wir 19 neue Mitglieder in unseren Reihen begruessen. Einige haben einen Char auf Todeswache transferiert, andere fangen nochmal gemuetlich bei Lvl 1 an. Beides ist bei uns problemlos moeglich, direkt in den Raid einsteigen oder zusammen mit den anderen Lvl-1ern hocharbeiten. Und wir suchen weiterhin Spieler aller Klassen. Unter der Woche statten wir unseren Raid in Zul'Gurub und den Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj aus. Samstags gehts entweder in den Pechschwingenhort oder in den geschmolzenen Kern. 

Fuer viele aus unseren Reihen ist es das erste Mal, dass sie in einem grossen Raid unterwegs sind. Andere kennen es noch aus Classic Zeiten und koennen uns mit ihrer Erfahrung unterstuetzen. Wir werden uns zusammen Stueck fuer Stueck bis zu Nefarian und spaeter auch C'thun durchbeissen.


----------



## Ugla (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo

ja Samstag sollte es nach BWL gehen. Alle waren frischen Mutes nur das Wetter, es war wohl zu schön. Die Grill oder Beachpartys zu gut und unsere Member in Feierlaune. Was dazu führte das nur 15 Leute um 21 Uhr am Start waren. Also kein BWL und alle runter in den Kern, Raggi besuchen.
Hmm, schade und ich hatte mich noch so auf eine neue Herausforderung gefreut. Aber für die vielen "neuen Gesichter" die mit waren und natürlich auch für die "alten Hasen" ist auch MC immer noch eine nette kurzweilige Angelegenheit. Und zu freuen gibt es ja auch was. Der Jäger, oder besser die, es waren mal zwei davon am Start, freuten sich wie der Rest darüber, das ihre Set Items nicht entzaubert werden mussten.
Zum Glück fielen keine Magiersachen, und so blieb auch da das entzaubern aus. 
Mit zunehmender Teilnehmerzahl wurde der Abend auch immer entspannter und mit dann 18 Leuten wäre es vllt sogar was in BWL geworden. Aber wir beschlossen, das uns BWL nicht wegläuft und wir nach der halben Instanz auch nicht mehr switchen wollen. Wir werden das sicher noch häufiger erleben, dank Fussi WM und (endlich) Sommerwetter. Aber so soll es ja auch sein. Wir sind schliesslich ein Casual Raid und nicht ein Imba Roxxer Power Raid. Was sich nicht nur in den Raidzeiten bzw der Teilnahme daran zeigt, sonder uns dank ständig wechselder Zusammensetzung und den verrücktesten "Klassenkombinationen" immer wieder neue Herausforderungen gibt. Diesmal ohne Magier dafür mit 2 Jägern und 4 Priestern. Ja und endlich waren auch wieder 4 Schurken dabei, was zum Gelingen fast notwendig ist. Denn merke, Schurken können nie genug dabei sein und wenn sie dann noch ihren eigenen Heiler haben ... was soll dann noch schief gehen.
So kam es, das sogar ein Schurke sein volles T1 Set zusammen bekommen hat .._.*Sambi schaut stolz an sich herunter und Grinst vergnügt_
Wer das wohl sein mag ? Ja genau, du hast es erkannt ... _*lacht_
Und sollten wir die Tage wieder zu Raggi gehen, wird noch der eine oder andere Schurke dies stolz von sich behaupten können. Viel fehlt ja nicht mehr bei all den anderen. Hier eine Hose, dort das Kopfteil oder die Brust. Von daher wird die Freude weiter groß sein, wenn es lila beim looten aufleuchtet und ein funkeln im Gesicht des Glücklichen erscheint und viele GZ im Raidchannel.
Also ihr noch Unentschlossenen, gebt euch einen Ruck es lohnt noch und ist noch nicht zu spät. 
Noch nicht ... aber Catalysm rückt jede Woche näher und was danach kommt ? .. Wissen nur die Götter der Schneestürme!!!
Vorher aber geht es sicher noch nach BWL und dann, im Herbst wenn die Tage draussen kürzer werden und die Ontime wieder länger, wartet auch noch AQ 40 auf uns und wenn du magst noch auf Dich.

Also auf bald mal wieder und allen viel Glück und Erfolg

Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (9. Juni 2010)

Samstag findet unser erstes Gildentreffen statt. Ja, ein traditionelles Gildentreffen. Endlich mal der Sippschaft ins vertraeumte Auge gucken, die mir sonst per TS im Ohr sitzen. 

Mit gegrilltem Flaaaaiiisch und gekuehltem Bier.


----------



## mad_chaos (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich finde eure Idee als solches sehr ansprechend, nur spiele ich leider nicht auf eurem Server *seufz*
Wenn ich dort "neuanfangen" würde, würde ich wirklich bei "null" beginnen.
Nunja, dies würde mir eigentlich nichts ausmachen, hättet ihr denn noch ein Plätzchen für eine junge (Heil) Druidin?
Dazu muss ich auch noch sagen das ich das Spiel eben als Spiel bzw. Hobby ansehe und bei schönem Wetter der Rechner gerne auch mal ausbleibt, hoffe das gibt nun keine Probleme *grins*

Lieben Gruß,

mad_chaos


----------



## Crystania (10. Juni 2010)

Gruenhorn schrieb:


> Samstag findet unser erstes Gildentreffen statt. Ja, ein traditionelles Gildentreffen. Endlich mal der Sippschaft ins vertraeumte Auge gucken, die mir sonst per TS im Ohr sitzen.
> 
> Mit gegrilltem Flaaaaiiisch und gekuehltem Bier.



Wünsche viel Spaß :-)


----------



## Ugla (14. Juni 2010)

Danke für den netten Wunsch, es hat genützt.

 Es war ein tolles WE und selbst das Wetter konnte die Stimmung nicht trüben, auch wenn Petrus alles versucht hat. Die Tales und die mit Herz für Gnome liessen sich dadurch nicht von der guten Laune abbringen. Danke an Grüni für das nette Quiz und das nächste mal bitte mehr "Hordenfragen" damit Celdan und ich auch eine faire Chance haben. _*lacht_
Freue ich mich schon drauf ...

Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo, verruecktes Chaos.



mad_chaos schrieb:


> ich finde eure Idee als solches sehr ansprechend, nur spiele ich leider nicht auf eurem Server *seufz*
> Wenn ich dort "neuanfangen" würde, würde ich wirklich bei "null" beginnen.
> Nunja, dies würde mir eigentlich nichts ausmachen, hättet ihr denn noch ein Plätzchen für eine junge (Heil) Druidin?
> Dazu muss ich auch noch sagen das ich das Spiel eben als Spiel bzw. Hobby ansehe und bei schönem Wetter der Rechner gerne auch mal ausbleibt, hoffe das gibt nun keine Probleme



Wir haben einige, die auf Todeswache neu anfangen, selbst ich in der BC-Trial seinerzeit. ^^ Wir haben immer ein Plaetzchen frei. Und wenn ich mal aus unseren Regeln zitieren darf, dort steht direkt als erstes unter der Ueberschrift *'GILDENREGELN'*:



			
				Gildenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Wir spielen zum Spaß. Das &#8222;wahre Leben" geht immer vor.
> 
> Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft von ueberwiegend Gelegenheitsspielern. Wir spielen World of Warcraft, weil es uns Spass macht und so oft es uns Spass macht. Niemand wird gezwungen an Unternehmungen teilzunehmen oder hat Repressalien zu befuerchten, wenn er dies nicht tut.



Also, auffi. ^^

@Sambi: Hordenfragen... tse.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist der Wunsch wohl Vater des Gedankens. ^^ Waren grad mal 3 Alli Fragen, bestenfalls 4, wenn man Feathermoon dazu zaehlt. Und an zwei von denen kommt man taeglich vorbei. Ne, do habsch koi schlechtes Gwissn. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruenhorn (22. Juni 2010)

Nachdem wir ein Wochenende wegen unseres Gildengrillens ausgesetzt hatten, haben wir uns diesen Samstag ein weiteres Mal in den Pechschwingenhort begeben. Beim ersten Versuch vor ein paar Wochen war nach Dreschbringer Schluss, es war dann einfach schon zu spaet. Dieses Mal wollten wir mehr. Und wir bekamen mehr. 

Es war zwar ein hartes Stueck Arbeit und wir hatten durchaus den ein oder anderen Wipe, aber wir haben es mit 24 Leuten bis vor Chromaggus geschafft. Chromaggus selbst wird nochmal ein richtiger Brocken werden. Mal schauen, wie es kommenden Samstag aussieht. Vielleicht sehen wir dann schon Nefarian, das waere natuerlich der Hammer.

Wie auch immer, es war ein absolut erfolgreicher Abend.


----------



## Ugla (27. Juni 2010)

Gestern war es wieder so weit - der Pechschwingenhort rief uns. Trotz herlichstem Wetters und "Ghana gg USA" fanden sich knapp 20 Mitstreiter ein. Erst waren wir am überlegen ob wir BWL versuchen sollten oder lieber sicher MC clearen, aber wir wollten die Herausvorderung und nicht leichtes Spiel in MC. Also versuchten wir uns an den Drachen. Was, zugegeben, eine echte Herausvorderung für uns darstellte. Schon der erste Drache zeigte uns wieder einmal, und zum Glück nur einmal, das man Taktik und Geschick nicht durch DPS gebombe wegmachen kann. Selbst der Bug hat uns nicht aus den Füssen gehoben und wäre er beseitigt (wieso er seid bestehen der Ini da ist weiss keiner so genau genug Zeit hatte Blizz ja ... ) uns wäre ein 2. wiepe erspart geblieben. 
Selbst der nächste Boss war, nach dem es nicht dauernd 2 - 3 Tanks frühzeitig erwischt hatte, geschafft und der Weg zum dritten nicht merh ganz so schwierig wie bei den ersten beiden Versuchen. Die Schurken bekommen langsam "Übung" mit den Fallen und so wurde auch der Dritte Boss locker gemeistert. 
An den Technikern übten wir noch ein zwei mal. Hier wurde allen wieder einmal klar gemacht, das es nix nutzt alles zusammen zu ziehen und instand weg zu bomben. Sodern es selbst bei einer solchen Taktik nötig ist, alle, so wohl die Mobs als auch die Gruppe, richtig zu positionieren. Eine gute Übung für alle die, die mit uns das erste mal dort waren. Und es waren gestern wieder 2-3 "Neue" mit von der Partie. 
Am Ende des Abends, der Hitze und der Uhrzeit, schreibe ich uns mal die 4 Versuche vorher gut, lag dann auch der 4. Drache im Staub. Kurz vor 1 Uhr in der Nacht, ohne Gemecker oder gar Gezanke, ein echtes Erfolgserlebniss mit nur mehr 17 Leuten. Und so mit 7 weniger als bei unseren letzen Versuch. 
Aber das Wetter wird wieder schlechter werden, die WM und Urlaubszeit vorüber gehen und die Beteidigung wieder steigen. Dann wird es sicher leichter gehen und wir werden auch BWL als "Clear" bezeichnen können. "Clear" nur mit 60ern und Equip das nicht schon aus höheren Instanzen oder gar BC stammt. 
Dann wird AQ40 den Abschluss der "Classischen Instanzen" bilden und hofffentlich noch vor Catalysm auch "Clear" sein. Was danach kommt weiss eh nur Blizzard.
Aber bis dahin werden die Tales und die mit Herz für Gnome noch den einen oder anderen Erfolg hier vermelden können. _*nickt zuversic_htlich

Du möchtest daran auch teilhaben und uns tatkräftig unterstützen ? Fragst dich ob es sich wohl lohnt "neu Anzufangen" oder einen Twink zu transen ?
Nun würden wir sonst Werbung hier machen, würde es sich nicht mehr lohnen? Sicher nicht !
Also schau dir gern mal die "Tales HP" an oder plaudere mit einem der Gnomies bei einem Bier in ihrer Schenke ...

glg

Sambi


----------



## Ugla (5. Juli 2010)

Es war wieder Wochenende, ein WM Wochenende und vorher ein 4:0 für "uns".
Es war heiss, meinem PC zu heiss, der streikte mehrfach und stieg 2 x ganz aus. 
Es war Ferienzeit und Freibad oder Strandcafe waren angesagt.
Aber 16 unerschrockene Streiter der Tales und der mit Herz für Gnome waren trozdem am Start.
Wir wollten auf, auf nach BWL, nur mit 16 und den oben angegebenen Problemen, mit denen nicht nur ich zu kämpfen hatte, keine Chance!

Also passten wir uns dem Wetter an und besuchten Raggi im Kern. Dort ist es ja ähnlich heiss und unangenehm. Aber unangenehm wollten wir es Raggi machen, so zu sagen als "Rache", und das 4:0 gab uns Mut und Zuversicht ihn mal wieder zu legen. Die Zeit zog sich, die Pausen wurden öfter als sonst und auch ein wenig länger als üblich ausgelegt. Was nicht wenige zur Erfischung (Dusche) nutzten oder einfach nur Nachschub an Getränken besorgten. So kam es, das wir vor Major Domo nur noch 13 waren. 13 tapfere Recken und als CC nur ein Jäger dabei ...

Keiner mehr auf der "Ersatzbank" aber auch keiner der schreit - ich bin oom. Selbst der letzte Hexer hatte uns verlassen und so kam was kommen musste. Genau erst diverse Kicks, die mich auf den äusseren Ring warfen und dann die Söhne, zu deren Ankunft auch ich rechtzeitig wieder zurück war, nur um mit dem Rest zu wiepen. Ach nicht schlimm, der Jäger portet eben zum reparieren und... genau kein hexer keine Kasperletheater und oben Respawn ... Also nur 12 Leute und kein CCler mehr, Meeles vor war die Devise ... Na immer hin wurde der Jäger wieder vor Raggi geportet und lag dann "günstig" bevor wir den 3. Versuch starteten. Der mit nur 15k Rest Live von Raggi und dem 2. Erscheinen seiner Söhne, 2 sec zu früh endete. 

Wie heisst es so schön. man muss auch gönnen können!
Also gönnten wir Raggi diesen Triumph und uns eine ruhige Nacht. Es war bereits nach Mitternacht,. die Gruppenzusammenstellung alles andere als auch nur suboptimal, aber trotz all dieser Widrigkeiten ein netter Abend mit viel Spass und wenig "Magie". Die Stimmung war fast besser als es sonst schon üblich ist. Jeder gab sein Bestes und keiner meckerte oder war "verärgert", inm Gegenteil wir hatten viel Spass. 

So ist es halt! Ganz so einfach ist auch Raggi nicht und das ist auch gut so! 
Das man da nicht mit 13 (bzw 12, der Jäger stand ja am Eingang) einfach mal aufräumt und den Loot nur einsammeln muss...
Aber das verspreche ich dem Lavawurm, das nächste Mal mein lieber Raggi, sind wir wieder da um dich dann wieder da hin zu schicken wo du her kamst. Dann vllt mit einem Mage oder zu mindest mit nem Hexer. Mit nicht nur 3 Schurken sondern wieder 5 und vllt noch nem zusätzlichen Jäger ...

Na einige sind ja grad wieder neu dazu gestossen und der eine oder andere überlegt wohl auch grad ob es sich noch lohnt ...
Nur zu - es lohnt !!!

glg

Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (13. Juli 2010)

Die erste Huerde haben wir geschafft. Die Fussi-WM ist vorbei. Die Spiele mit deutscher Beteiligung lagen fuer unsere Raidtermine bisweilen unguenstig. Der Pechschwingenhort musste deswegen warten. Auch Ragnaros ist mit einer stark dezimierten und eher unorthodox zusammengestellten Truppe durchaus eine Herausforderung. Aber nun starten wir wieder durch. Bei den aktuellen Aussentemperaturen kann man auch gut nachempfinden, was es heisst bei einem Drachen im Feuer zu stehen.


----------



## Gruenhorn (30. Juli 2010)

Wer hat eigentlich den Sommer erfunden? Das war mit Sicherheit kein Online Rollenspieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer schlau ist, nutzt das Loch und startet einen neuen Char auf Todeswache. Besser als -vergeblich- darauf zu warten, dass man einen Beta Key bekommt. Nefarian fuehlt sich viel zu sicher, das muss sich aendern !!


----------



## Gruenhorn (18. August 2010)

_Ein in adrettem Gruen gekleideter junger Draenei Jaeger steigt vom Greifen, gruesst hoeflich den Flugmeister und macht sich auf den Weg Richtung Auktionshaus._ 'Hat sich ja nicht viel veraendert...' _ und zuckt im gleichen Moment zurueck. Er wollte nicht ein weiteres Mal in der Falle neben der Rampe zum Flugmeister landen. Aus seiner Tasche holt er eine kleine Rolle Papier, einen Hammer und ein paar Naegel. Er schaut sich kurz um, die Wachen sind beschaeftigt, gut. Schnell nagelt er mehrere Plakate in der Naehe der Bank und des Auktionshauses an die Waende._

*-----------------------------------------------*
*Kampf der Giganten*

Beweise Dein Koennen im Duell.
-----------------------------------------------
Freitag, 03. Sept 2010, 20:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt: 

"Herz für Gnome" Schankwirtschaft
Halsabschneider Gasse 1
SW-Zwergendistrikt
-----------------------------------------------
Im Anschluss gemuetliches Beisammensein mit
kalten Getraenken und heissen Diskussionen.
-----------------------------------------------

_Zufrieden betrachtet er sein Werk, schaut sich nochmal nach den Wachen um und verschwindet mit federndem Schritt in Richtung Tiefenbahn. Auf dem Weg schaut er noch beim Stallmeister vorbei und gibt seiner treuen Kankra ein paar Leckerbissen. Letztes Mal lief es ziemlich gut fuer ihn, zu seiner grossen Ueberraschung. Dieses Mal wird er die Pfeile im Koecher lassen. _

Infos unter *www.forum-tales.de*


----------



## Ugla (27. August 2010)

Hallo

ja es gibt wieder Neues zu berichten. Die Vorbereitungen auf das wichigste Ereigniss der nächsten Wochen läuft auf vollen Touren. Sie machen wieder den Wald von Elwyn und Dun Morog unsicher, auch in Teldrasil sah man sie schon, unsere zukünftigen Helden. Die Recken die sich intensiv auf unser Turnier vorbereiten. Mains, die nach Kupfer suchen um ihren "Schülern" was nettes zu schmieden oder Wolle famen zum schneidern. Und im gemeinsamen Chat Channel wird ein Hoggerraid ausgerufen... 
Das Leben beginnt wieder einzug zu halten, nach der WM, den heissen Tagen des Sommers und wohl verdienten Urlauben. 

Dies führt sogar dazu das wir nun wieder so gut besetzt sind, das wir am Sa zum Drachen töten los ziehen werden. Nicht das dort nicht noch Platz wäre. Platz genau für dich, der du diese Zeilen gerade liest. Platz in einer gut funktionierenden Gemeinschaft zweier Gilden die sich fast wie eine anfühlen. Lauter nette Leute, die zusammen, auch neben den Raids, viel unternehmen und bei denen Twinks in beiden Gidlen den Zusammenhalt noch mehr untermauern. 2 Gildenbanken die wie eine funktionieren wie eine und gemeinsam genutzten TS3 Server und Forum.

Einige die zusammen PvP in einer Gruppe betreiben oder zusammen eine feste Twinkgruppe haben um wirklich noch mal ALLE Instanzen vom Flammenschlund oder den Todesminen angefangen bis hin zum jetztigen Stand (BWL) zusammen zu durchleben. All dies und viel mehr hat sich in den letzten Wochen entwickelt. Und auch dort ist sicher noch ein Plätzchen für den einen oder die andere übrig. Unsere 3 Raidtage lassen da sicher noch Luft und weitere Interessenten sind in den Startlöchern und warten nur auf Dich um mit genau dir weitere "Projekte" dieser Art auf die Beine zu stellen. Auch der 60er Raid kann noch die eine oder andere Unterstützung gebrauchen. Voll sind wir noch lange nicht!

Ob es sich noch lohnt, werden wir immer gefragt. Lohnt es sich, einem entspannten und ruhigen Raid, einer gut funktionierenden Gemeinschaft aus netten Leuten bei zu treten ? Lohnt es sich, GS Wahn und DPs Posing, gegen Hilfsbereitschaft und gegenseitige Unterstützung zu tauschen? Lohnt es, statt Marken zu farmen und durch Heros zu rushen, noch (oder überhaupt) mal, sich die Hörner an den Dachen im BWL ab zu stossen oder einfach mal Raggi seinen Hammer zu klauen?
Sollte deine Antwort hierauf Ja heissen, dann auf, bewerbe dich, wir warten noch genau auf Dich.
Sollte die Antwort nein sein, dann wünschen wir dir trotzdem viel Spass und allen 

viel Glück und Erfolg

Sambi


----------



## Ugla (30. August 2010)

Hallo an Alle.

In den aller frühesten Morgenstunden des Sonntages hing er dort wo er hin gehört !
Der Kopf von Nefarian am Eingang von Sturmwind.
Aufgehängt, nach langen Kämpfen, von den "Tales from the Past" und denen die "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben.

Der Weg dahin war lang. Im Januar begannen wir mit ersten Schritten in Zul Gurub. AQ 20 folgte und auch bald ein Besuch im Kern. Mittlerweile laufen zwei unser Mitstreiter mit Raggies Hammer herum und ein dritter ist in Arbeit. Auch unsere Priester erfreuen sich an tollen Stäben und die Schurken, das sie T1 voll haben _*lacht_.

Neue Herausforderungen warteten also schon vor dem Sommer auf uns. Doch mussten wir uns immer wieder zurück ziehen oder uns auf weitere heisse Stunden in MC beschränken. Aber der Sommer ist nun vorbei, schade für uns die sich so an die Wärme gewöhnt haben. Auch die WM, die Ferien und der Urlaub sind (leider) schon Vergangenheit. Schlecht für jeden von uns, aber gut für unser Projekt. Denn 21 Leute waren angemeldet und 25 dann mit dabei als es hieß "Heute zeigen wir es Nef!"

Ob es wirklich klappt, wir haben einige "Neue" dabei. Viele von uns haben Nefarian noch nie gesehen, einige die ganze Instanz noch nie. Die Taktiken sind für manche Leute völlig neu und wer war noch der Druide, den ich bisher noch nie bei unseren Unternehmungen gesehen habe ? Na, schauen wir mal ob wir an alte Erfolge anknüpfen können. Denn die ersten 6 Bosse haben wir ja schon 2 mal gelegt.

Bis dorthin lief es schon besser als die Male davor. Den ersten Boss überlebten , trotz Bug!, mehr als die Hälfte von uns. Der schlafende Drache wurde im 2. Anlauf erledigt und auch der Trash, der uns am 
Anfang arge Schwierigkeiten machte, war gut zu meistern. Die Fallen zu entschärfen war dann der wichtigste Job, meiner Meinung nach im ganzen Dungeon, und auch dies gelang uns. Selbst der Boss, der versehentlich mit in den Kampf eingriff, war gemeistert und wir konnten uns unseren heiss geliebten Bombenwerfern zu wenden. 

Hmm, viele Neue und die "Unerfahrenheit" im Umgang mit Bombenlegern haben uns dann gezeigt, BWL ist nícht MC oder eine "hero-Marken-Instanz". Wenn die Techniker in der Tür stehen bleiben statt zum Tank in die Ecke zu laufen ...
Aber im zweiten Versuch, und dank mehrerer Gruppen davon, haben wir dann auch diese Übung erfolgreich gemeistert. Den Drachen legten wir ohne Probleme dann auch im 2. Versuch. Die beiden folgenden Drachen lagen schnell und nebeneinander zu unseren Füssen. 

Es war spät geworden, aber an diesem Abend lief es soo gut, das kaum einer ihn schon beenden wollte. Obwohl es spät geworden war und Chromaggus, oder wie der Knabe heisst, uns beim ersten Mal noch in den Staub legte. Ein 2. Mal sollte es ihm an diesem Tage nicht gelingen. Das "Verstecken" vor seinem Atem klappte perfekt und keiner unser Mitstreiter ging zu Boden! "Wer hätte das gedacht" und "heute geht noch mehr" war zu hören. Alle waren wieder wach und nun wollten alle auch noch Nefarian sehen. Zu mindest ein mal sehen, war die Devise. 

Und was soll ich euch sagen, wir kamen, wir sahen und wir siegten!

Nefarian lag geschlagen vor uns und das bei aller ersten Versuch ihn zu besiegen.
Tote auf unser Seite - Fehlanzeige!- Am Ende hatte 23 wackere Streiter der "Tales from the Past" und derer die "Ein Herz für Gnome" offen zeigen einen weiteren Meilenstein ihrer und der Geschichte von WoW als Erfolg verbucht !
*
Nefarian´s First Kill im first Try !!! Ohne einen Toten !*_*yeah_

Mit dem Versprechen wieder zu kommen, sollte sich dort noch mal wer blicken lassen und überschwenglicher Freude über das Erreichte gingen wir nach Sturmwind um auch noch den Kopf des Drachen auf zu hängen, Fotos zu machen und den Erfolg zu geniessen. Die Trinkbecher erklangen und mit dem Ausspruch "auf ein neues am nächsten Wochenende" gingen wir müden Kämpfer in die wohl verdiente Nachtruhe.

Sambi

Was das willst du auch mal erleben, auch du warst noch nie oder seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr dort? Auch du möchtest einmal in solchen Heldengeschichten Erwähnung finden oder sie mit schreiben ?
Na dann, auf eine Bewerbung bei den Tales geschrieben und dann gehts auch schon los.
Nur bedenke, unsere Chars sind alle maximal 60. SStufe und nur Classic Equip und Verzaubert. 
Wir tragen keine Erbstücke oder gar BC Items. Denn uns geht es um das zusammen Erleben. Weniger um DPS Vergleiche oder "imba lila Items". Es ist also noch locker zu schaffen auch jetzt noch zu uns zu stossen. Selbst wenn noch kein Char die 60 erreicht hat. In eine gut funktionierende Gemeinschaft 2er Gilden, die auch sonst viel miteinander unternehmen. Bei denen Hilfsbereitschaft und "für einander da sein" nicht nur leere Worte sind !

btw- die Fotos sind im öffentlichen Teil des Forums zu bewundern !
Dort kannst du dich auch bewerben. Wir freuen uns drauf ...


----------



## baertolus (30. August 2010)

Jep war am Samstag ein super Raid, für alle untenschlossenen "oldschool" Wow Zocker, schaut mal rein bei uns, ein Blick lohnt sich wirklich, dann könnt ihr vielleicht schon daß nä mal mit uns Bwl raiden gehen.


----------



## Gruenhorn (2. September 2010)

Morgen gehts los, Kampf der Giganten. Wer dabei sein will, findet alle Infos in unserem Forum. Auch Zuschauer sind herzlich willkommen. Um 20.30 starten die Duelle vor den Toren Sturmwinds.


----------



## Gruenhorn (7. September 2010)

Hallo allerseits.

Der Kampf der Giganten ist vorbei. Die Erde bebt noch etwas nach. 

Was soll ich sagen... es war ein voller Erfolg !!

Ich fasse das Turnier mal zusammen, fuer alle, die am Freitag nicht dabei sein konnten.

Als Erstes : Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer, dass sie vollzaehlig und puenktlich erschienen sind. Celdan hat entschuldigt gefehlt, weil er vorher noch einen Kampf mit seinen Netzwerkkarten ausfechten mussten, den er -spaet aber dennoch- schliesslich gewinnen konnte.

Ebenfalls super vielen Dank an Sambi fuer die Schiedrichterin, Security Guard, Aufraeumerin, Einpeitscherin und Ausruferin in Personalunion !!

Im Gegensatz zum letztmaligen Event gab es dieses Mal nur _ein_ Turnier, der Faustkampf wurde gestrichen. Ebenfalls anders als letztes Mal, es wurde im Modus Best-Of-Three gespielt, wer also 2 Duelle gegen einen Gegner fuer sich entscheiden konnte, kam eine Runde weiter. Meine Sorge, dass es durch die potentielle Verdreifachung der Duellanzahl eine 'never ending story' werden koennte, wurde nicht bestaetigt. Mit einer Dauer von etwas mehr als 90 Minuten haben wir quasi eine Punktlandung hingelegt. Obendrein hatten wir viele interessierte Zuschauer. Die Location mit ihrer Naturtribuene war super.

Es wurden teilweise deutliche Siege gefeiert, andererseits gab es aber auch sehr knappe und spannende Kaempfe zu sehen. 

Nach der Vorrunde haben die dort Unterlegenen den Kampf um die rote Laterne ausgetragen. Die Teilnehmer der Trostrunde waren : 

Enâyâ (Schurkin, Nêstyâ)
Acaria (Paladina, Noturncat)
Nikitaz (Priesterin, Nikitas)
Sieger dort wurde Nikitaz vor Acaria. Nikitaz hat sich entsprechend das weisse Kaetzchen verdient. Acaria erhielt den Kopf eines Helden.

Danach traten die verbleibenden 8 Teilnehmer in der Hauptrunde gegeneinander an. Hier zeigte sich die Ueberlegenheit der Jaeger sehr deutlich. Bis in die Haarspitzen gepimpt, mit Draenei Armbrust bewaffnet und von einer Spinne begleitet, konnte alle drei ihre Duelle fuer sich entscheiden und zogen zusammen mit Sereda ins Halbfinale. Der Kampf um den Sieg war dann Jaegersache. Glatzin trat gegen Turoop an. Glatzin konnte unter Aufbietung aller Heilmassnahmen die Kaempfe fuer sich entscheiden und den verdienten Gesamtsieg einheimsen. 

Hier das finale Ranking:

1. Glatzin (Jaeger, Manil)
2. Turoop (Jaeger)
3. Schauberger (Jaeger,Xevillus)
4. Sereda (Kriegerin,Behlen)
5. Silvie (Kriegerin, Zamis)
6. Pru (Hexer)
6. Schnomgurke (Schurke, Fectum)
6. Lúxtrá (Schamanin, Atenja)
Zwischen dem Kampf um den dritten Platz und dem Finale wurde mir dann noch eine besondere Ehre zuteil: Manil uebergab mir als Dankeschoen fuer die Orga ein ganz besonderes Geschenk: Ich bekam einen ganzen Korb voller Hordenhaustiere !! Nochmal 1001 Dank an Manil, Ella und wer noch daran beteiligt war. Das war toll und hat mich, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, tierisch gefreut !!!

Nach dem Hauen und Stechen kamen wir dann zum gemuetlichen Teil des Turniers und goennten unseren Augen eine Erholung bei der Wahl zur Miss Gigant, dem Stylewettbewerbung, der von Casilia mit 100g gesponsort wurde. Es traten an: Lúxtrá, Glatzin, Sereda, Silvie und Pru. Alle haben sich viel Muehe gegeben, ein huebsches Outfit zu finden. Auch Herr Glatzin hat sich tapfer geschlagen, aber der Doppelsieg war ihm nicht vergoennt. Selbst Silvie, die viele vorne gesehen haben, musste sich schlussendlich der gnomischen Pracht von Pru geschlagen geben. Herzlichen Glueckwunsch an Pru !!

Im Anschluss an die Miss Wahl haben wir es uns in der Gnomenschaenke gemuetlich gemacht und bis in die Nacht gefeiert. In der unvermeidlichen Nachlese kam man auch zu der gemeinschaftlichen Erkenntnis, dass auf Stufe 10 der Jaeger kaum zu schlagen sein wird. Ebenfalls wurden einige Teilnehmer unvermittelt von einem Schaf umgemaeht. Beides sind Dinge, die bei einer eventuellen Wiederauflage zu beruecksichtigen sein werden. Dies wird aber aller Voraussicht nach erst nach dem Cata Release passieren. Mag sein, dass dadurch die Karten neu gemischt wurden. Ansonsten wird man eventuell die Jaeger auf die Tribuene verweisen muessen. 

Allen Beteiligten und Zuschauern einen grossen Dank. Es war toll und hat viel Spass gemacht !

Der Ablauf des Turniers und die Ergebnisse der einzelnen Paarungen kann in dieser Liste nachgeschlagen werden.


----------



## Ugla (15. September 2010)

Hallo

die "kleinen" gehen wieder zur Schule, nach dem sie ja ihren großen Auftritt hatten. Unsere "Neulinge" machen weiter ZG und AQ20 unsicher oder sollte ich besser sicher sagen? Na wie auch immer, sie räumen dort auf! Um sich dort für das Wochenende zu rüsten. Denn dann geht es wieder auf Drachenjagt. Dank 24 tapferer Streiter wurde es am letzten Wochenende schon fast zu einem Spaziergang. Pünktlich um 21 Uhr wurde der erste Drache kontrolliert und noch vor 24 Uhr lag Nef vor uns. Tot!

Dazwischen hatten wir 2 Pausen, jede Menge Spass und alles umgehauen was sich uns in den Weg stellte. Hier macht sich bemerkbar, das wir mitlerweile ein gut eingespieltes Team sind. In dem sogar Neue es leicht haben sich zurecht zu finden. Die Taktiken sind uns nun bekannt und dank der guten Diziplin die im Raid herrschte und der tollen Ansagen unseres Raidleiterbaumes ging es ohne wiep. Sicher gab es den einen oder anderen Toten, hier und da. Aber das alle am Boden lagen, nein so weit kam es nicht.
Diese Tatsache und die Zuversicht, das wir weiter genug sind uns nun regelmässig am WE in den Pechschwingenhort zu begeben lassen unser letztes Ziel, auch noch AQ40 von innen zu sehen in erreichbare Schlagdistanz kommen. Ob wir es dann schaffen, AQ40 auch noch als Erfolg feiern zu können ist nicht sicher. Aber wir hoffen es noch vor Cata zu mindest versucht zu haben. Zu mal wir dann wohl weiter ziehen werden (müssen).

Denn Zul Gurub fällt, laut Aussage von Blizz, ganz weg. AQ20 wird dann eine 10er Instanz und was mit den 3 40er Instanzen wird, ist noch nicht sicher. Aber nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen Naxx und zuletzt Onyxia erwarten wir nichts Gutes.

Aber bis dahin werden die Tales und die Gnomenherzen gemeinsam noch den einen oder anderen Drachen killen, die Trolle ärgern, Insekten vernichten und auch noch so manchen Höllenhund das Fell über die Ohren ziehen. Bis es dann heissen wird, auf auf, die Scherbe ruft uns ...
Was du willst auch noch mal den Kern so erleben, wie er schon immer war und noch ist. Du möchtest Zul Gurub überhaupt mal sehen, oder noch mal bevor es verschwindet ...

Dann auf und bewerbe dich bei den Tales oder als Schurke bei den Gnomenherzen auf unserem neu gestaltetem gemeinsamen Forum. Es ist noch nicht zu spät, selbst wenn du noch keinen 60er hast. Es gibt einige bei uns, die so wohl ihren "neuen" Char hoch spielen, wie auch noch den einen oder anderen TWink, der am steigen ist. Du wirst also nicht allein sein ...

glg

Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (1. Oktober 2010)

Die Gruechtekueche brodelt, die Informationen ueber Cataclysm kommen nicht mehr troepfchenweise sondern prasseln auf uns herein. Der genaue Starttermin ist zwar noch nicht bekannt, aber wir nehmen schon so langsam Anlauf fuer den Umzug auf die Scherbe. Wer die guten alten Lvl 60 Raids noch erleben will... so langsam wird die Zeit knapp.


----------



## Ugla (13. Oktober 2010)

Nun ist es soweit - und Hallo erst mal

der Patch 4.01 wird aufgespielt, die Talentbäume werden erneuert und wir werden testen, in wie weit die 60er Inis noch mit 20 Leuten zu spielen sind. Das AQ20 wohl noch geht, davon gehen wir aus und werden es heute gleich mal probieren. Ob man in MC oder BWL noch Erfolge feiern kann wird sich am Samstag heraus stellen. Aber der erste Schritt Richtung Scherbe ist getan. Nicht von uns, aber wir werden uns Blizzard anschliessen und mit der Katastrophe (deutsche Übersetztung für Catacysm) Azeroth fürs erste, und schweren Herzens, verlassen. Auch wenn wir nicht alle unsere Ziele erreicht haben und AQ40 bisher leider nicht als "clear" bezeichnen konnten. Ein paar Wochen bleiben uns ja noch und zur Not kommen wir mit Lvl 64 wieder. Wenn es dann auch nicht mehr "Levelgerecht" ist. Aber das relativiert sich dann durch unsere "geringere Anzahl".

Wir können auch so stolz auf das Erreichte der letzten 10 Monate zurück blicken. Wir haben den häufig wechselnden Membern getrotzt. Immer wieder neu dazu gestossene Member equipt und zum Teil intergriert. Einige gehören (immer noch) zu unserem "harten Kern" und werden mit uns gemeinsam den nächsten Schritt angehen. Trotz häufig wechselnder "Belegschaft" und oft in geringer Zahl, haben wir erst Zul Gurub (*weint da es bald nicht mehr da sein wird) und dann AQ 20 gecleart. Wir haben mit nur 20 Leuten den ersten MC (geschmolzener Kern) Run gestartet und den 2ten erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Mittlerweile laufen wir mit 15 Leuten dort durch. Auch BWL (Pechschwingenhort) hat uns gefordert und auch da haben wir in den unmöglichsten Raidzusammenstellungen (3 Jäger, 5 Schurken, kein Caster, der Rest Heiler oder Tanks) unsere Erfolge gefeiert.

Aber der größte Erfolg den wir erreicht haben, und der viel mehr zählt als T1 voll, war und ist, das wir eine Gemeinschaft geschaffen haben, eine Gemeinschaft 2 er Gilden, mit respektvollem Umgang untereinander. Mit Hilfestellungen, gemeinsamen Raids und kleinen (RP) Events, mit gemischten PvP oder Ini Gruppen, mit gemeinsamen Ingame Channel, TS3 Server und einem schicken Forum, was so wohl die Tales als auch die Gnomenherzen gern nutzen. Von daher haben wir zwar eine (kleine) Träne des Abschieds im Auge, es überwiegt aber die Freude nun gemeinsam den nächsten Schritt zu tun und uns auf den "BC Content" zu freuen. Den ersten Zwergen Schamanen begrüßen zu dürfen oder endlich auch einen Gnomenheiler unter uns zu haben. Sicher wird sich auch der eine oder andere "Worge" zu uns verirren und uns durch BC begleiten. Ob es nun einer von "uns" ist oder gerade Du der diese Zeilen liest. 

Wir freuen uns weiter über Jeden der neu zu uns stößt und uns auch auf der Scherbe begleiten wird. Wir freuen uns auf weitere neue Herausforderungen die wir in alt bekannter Manier, mit Ruhe und Gelassenheit, ohne Skill oder Klassenzwang und vor allem ohne Hektik und gogogo lösen werden, und sehen vielen netten Abenden in angenehmer Gesellschaft feudig entgegen.

In diesem Sinne euch allen weiter
viel Spass und Glück und Erfolg,
und auf bald wenn es heisst
Die Tales (und Gnomies) stoppen nun auf lvl 70

Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Termine werden jetzt konkreter. Anfang Dezember kommt Cata. Auch bei uns gibts jetzt konkretere Vorstellungen. Am Samstag sind wir entweder genug Leute fuer AQ40 oder wir ziehen weiter auf die Scherbe. Wie auch immer, es verspricht ein spannender Abend zu werden. ^^

Die naechsten Stopps werden dann bei 64, 68 und 70 sein, bevor es wieder mit dem Raiden losgeht.


----------



## Gruenhorn (25. Oktober 2010)

...ah, die weite weite Welt.... 

Es ist geschehen, Tales und Gnome haben am Samstag die Scherbenwelt betreten und die ersten Instanzgaenge im Hoellenfeuerbollwerk absolviert. Nach einem kleinen Happening und Fototermin vor dem Portal, haben wir uns direkt mal den Grubenkommandanten zur Brust genommen... war allerdings jetzt nicht soo erfolgreich. Wir kommen da aber jetzt oefters vorbei, den kriegen wir noch klein. 

Aktueller Stopp ist auf Level 64.


----------



## YseraTank (4. November 2010)

tolle Idee, aber ich könnte das irgendwie nicht glaube ich..Überall muss es leer sein, keine Leute mehr, die groß in BC was machen, ausser abfarmen. Gelegentlich mal ein Twink, der vorbeikommt...
Außerdem habe ich das auch alles schon zigfach gesehen, ich glaube, das wäre der Hauptgrund. 

Euch Viel Glück


----------



## Gruenhorn (4. November 2010)

Hallo Tank von Ysera.

Es ist nicht ueberlaufen, das gebe ich zu. Aber das Ziel ist ja, dass wir das Ganze gemeinsam veranstalten, also in den beiden beteiligten Gilden. Und das klappt sehr gut. Es gibt haeufig Instanzenteams oder auch Questgemeinschaften. Und das alles ohne Dungeonfinder oder PickUps. Entsprechend kann man auch die Instanzenquests machen und muss nicht GoGoGo-maessig hinterher hecheln. Ich finde das durchaus sehr angenehm. Aber ich gebe zu, ich hatte die BC Instanzen bislang auch noch nicht gesehen, von den Raids ganz zu schweigen. ^^

Dir auch viel Glueck und bis die Tage....


----------



## Ugla (15. November 2010)

Ha, der nächste Schritt ist da!
Die 64 sind vorüber und wir schreiten (der Mechanik sei dank) mit großen Schritten auf die 68 zu. Dort werden wir uns noch einmal ausruhen um dann schnellstens die 70 zu vollenden und langsam den "geregelten Raidbetrieb" wieder aufnehmen. Ich denke das wir dann mit stolz sagen können, ein erfolgreiches Jahr in Vanilla liegt hinter uns, auf zu einem Neuen und ebenso erfolgreichen da vor uns liegt. Auf nach Kara, auf zum Sonnenbrunnenplateau auf zu neuen Erfolgen. 
Was Du willst mit ? - Kein Probelm einfach bei den Tales im Forum bewerben oder, solltest du aus unser alten und ehrwürdigen Zunft stammen und dich unter Schurken wohl fühlen, einfach mal einen ansprechen der "Ein Herz für Gnome" hat. Wir haben übrigens auch ein Herz für "Zunftmitglieder" und einige (*hüstel ... mehr) bei uns in der Gilde. Klar, welcher anständige Schurke stellt sich schon gern unter die Führung eines Paladins oder Priesters. Da ist er bei uns schon besser aufgehoben und für das Projekt ist es egal. Da wir nicht nur TS und IngameChat gemeinsam nutzen sondern auch das Forum und sogar die Gildenbanken ... (*da könnt ihr mal sehen wie blöd so ein Pala ist, vertraut uns blind... uns "Schurken")

Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (4. Januar 2011)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
Es geht wieder los. Tales und Gnome raiden nun die Scherbe. Nach einem Monat auf Stufe 70, die wir mit Questen und Instanzen gefuellt haben, geht es nun wieder mit dem Raiden los. 

Weitere Infos wie immer in den Update News unter dem Eroeffnungspost.[/font]


----------



## Gruenhorn (10. Januar 2011)

Tales und Gnome haben ihre ersten 25er Raids erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht. Zunaechst fuehrten uns unsere Schritte in den Schergrat, wo wir Koenig Maulgar und seinen Ogerkumpels unsere Aufwartung gemacht haben. Im dritten Anlauf hatten die auch ausgegichert und uns zu Gruul durchgelassen. Gruul war wenig entzueckt. Zumindest hatten wir den Eindruck, dass da ein paar Schwingungen zu spueren waren. Zur Ablenkung sind wir ein bissel herumgehuepft. Hat ihn aber nicht soo sehr gestoert. Nach zwei Gnomenopfern konnten wir ihn allerdings dennoch niederringen. Der Abend war also schon zu frueher Stunde ein Erfolg.

Aber wir waren jung und wir hatten das Geld - fuer die Repkosten, entsprechend suchten wir gleich eine weitere Herausforderung. Auf die Greifen und Richtung Hoellenfeuerhalbinsel ging es, zu Magtheridon. Da hatten wir aber wohl was falsch verstanden. Magtheridon war ja schon gefangen. Aber wir dachten uns, egal, tot ist besser als gefangen, haben seine Peiniger ausgeschaltet und ihm gezeigt, wo ein Drachkin die Locken hat. Der Kampf erwies sich dann als recht zaeh. Einer nach dem anderen biss ins nicht vorhandene Gras. Die letzten 200.000 Lebenspunkte haben ihm ein Heiler, ein Tank und ein DD ausgeblasen. Entsprechend gross war der Jubel als dann auch fuer ihn die Wuerfel gefallen sind, sprich gedrueckt wurden und er vor uns im Staub lag. 

An dieser Stelle nochmal 1001 Dank an alle Beteiligten und an Skalf als Erklaerbaer. Es war ein extrem netter Abend, in bester Tradition unserer Classic Raids. Es ist noch ein langer Weg zu Illidan. Gut so. Denn wenn die Schritte zu ihm weiterhin mit so netten Erinnerungen gepflastert sein werden, ist nicht Illidan das Ziel sondern der Weg dahin.

Du willst auch dabei sein... tja, mal gucken, ob man da was machen kann. ^^


----------



## Cryteki (10. Januar 2011)

also irgendwie is mir das gruselig


----------



## Gruenhorn (15. Februar 2011)

Es geht wieder weiter. Die Tier 4 Raids haben wir im Griff, Zeit einen Schritt weiter zu gehen. Am kommenden Wochenende werden wir unseren ersten Tier 5 Raid angehen. Genaueres findet sich im Update zum 15. Februar.


----------



## Ugla (27. Februar 2011)

Ja es geht weiter ...

Wir bomben über Skettis oder im Schergrat, wir helfen den Netherdrachen und bekämpfen all die Anderen dieser Rasse. Wir durchstreifen den Echsenkessel oder die Botanika und das normal oder auch heroisch. Wir besuchen den Schlangenschrein und auch Zul Aman, gehen ohne Bindung nach Kara selbst mit nur 5 Mann oder erledigen die Gruppenquests, die man trotz nerv immer noch nicht allein schafft, gemeinsam. Wir helfen uns beim Sockeln, bei Verzauberungen oder mit Mats aus und haben, wie wir es schon aus der Vergangenheit kennen, viel Spaß zusammen. Einige von uns lernen sogar "Tirolerisch", nicht weil wir es unbedingt wollen ... _*lacht_ 
Aber jeder von uns der ein "Aufi" hört weiß mittlerweile das es nun los geht und das ein "zoigts eenen" nichts zum anziehen ist.
Was Du verstehst nix, ick künn dat oog in platt seggen, aber da protestieren einige ..._ *lacht_
Tja so ist das bei uns. Immer lustig, nett und entspannt ohne das dabei die Ernsthaftigkeit oder gar der Erfolg ausbleibt.
Solltest du das auch erleben wollen, ein wenig "Nachhilfe" in aussterbenden Sprachen benötigen oder Du dir einfach nur relexed mit netten Leuten ein wenig den Abend versüßen willst. Kein Problem einfach ein paar nette Zeilen ins Forum der Tales und Gnomenherzen schreiben, einen Char bis max lvl 70 schnappen oder erstellen, kein Problem bei 70 biste schnell. Es gibt sogar "neue Questreihen" auf den Weg dahin zu entdecken. Und schon bald wirst auch du wissen was "zoigts eenen" denn meint. _*lächelt freundlich_

Also "Aufi sog I"...

Sambi _*die sich amüsiert zurück lehnt und gen "Berg" winkt_


----------



## Ugla (15. März 2011)

BC mit "Anspruch", also den Anspruch den der Schneesturm noch nicht weggeblasen hat, BC mit netten Leuten in entspannter Atmosphäre noch einmal oder auch zum ersten mal erleben. Geht das überhaupt ? 
Ja es geht und das sogar gut!

Einfach das spielen worauf du Lust hat, ohne Vorschrift der Klasse oder gar Skillung, ohne das dich wer nach deinem Gearscore fragt, ausser du überschreitest den GS Cap. Ein Raid in dem es weniger auf DPS ankommt als viel mehr auf den Spass zusammen was zu erleben. Ein Raid in dem dein Mitspieler auf ein Item verzichtet weil es dir mehr bringt als ihm. Gibt es sowas ?
Ja gibt es und es klappt sogar!

Wo es das gibt?
Na bei den Tales und den Gnomenherzen auf der Todeswache.
Was es da noch so alles gibt. Lese doch einfach die Posts hier drüber und du bekommst davon vllt schon hier einen Eindruck.

Das interessiert dich mehr und du würdest gern mehr darüber erfahren?
Dann schau mal ins Forum der "Tales from the Past" und "Ein Herz für Gnome".
Oder schnupper mal auf der Todeswache rein und wisper mich in den Abendstunden einfach mal an.

Es freut sich

Sambi


----------



## Ugla (11. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder was Neues von der Scherbe und den Tales from the Past und Gnomenherzen.

Die T4 Runs Gruhl und Maggi sind fest in unser Hand und werden nun in der Woche besucht. Am Wochenende wird das Auge des Sturms und der Schlangenschrein aufgeräumt. Auch die ersten Schritte in den schwarzen Tempel stehen bevor. Wir bekommen, trotz fehlender Werbung immer noch neue Bewerbungen und auch die Raids laufen, wie bekannt, ruhig und entspannt ab. 

Also nix Neues?
Genau so könnte man es auch sagen. Was uns nur zeigt das wir zwar gegen den Mainstream schwimmen damit aber nicht sooo falsch liegen.
Für wen das hier Neu ist und wer damit nicht all zu viel anfangen kann, der möge bitte die vorhergegangen 4 Seiten lesen um sich ein besseres Bild von diesem Projekt machen zu können. Oder er schaut einfach mal auf der Todeswache vorbei und flüstert mich, Sambi, oder einen der Tales an. Mich erreicht ihr eigentlich täglich nach 21 Uhr. Dann könnt ihr bei einem Bier, wir führen 13 Sorten, oder einem Wein mal unverbindlich mit uns plaudern und uns beschnuppern.

Also auf bald

Sambi _*legt wie üblich die Visitenkarte bei_

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
Scahnkwirtschaft
Halsabschneider Gasse 1
SW-Zwergendistrikt
Todeswache

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


----------



## Gruenhorn (9. Juni 2011)

So, liebe Leute, mal wieder Zeit etwas von uns hoeren zu lassen. Wir bereiten uns darauf vor, den ersten ernstzunehmenden T6 Raid anzugehen. Dienstags statten wir uns bei Gruul und Magtheridon aus, Freitags und Samstags besuchen wir abwechselnd Kael'thas und Vashj. Wir haben auch schon unsere ersten vorsichtigen Schritte in den schwarzen Tempel gemacht, um die Vasallen von Illidan vorzuwarnen, dass wir irgendwann bis zu ihrem Chef durchmarschieren werden. Und dann werden wir petzen, was sie uns bisher schon an Ausruestung und Material ueberlassen haben.

Auch die Schlacht um den Hyjal steht noch auf der To-Do Liste. Genug zu tun. 

Aber ohne Stress. Zeit genug sich in Schale zu werfen und uns bei unseren Raids zu begleiten. Wer Lust hat, den Bossen auf der Scherbe auf den Pelz zu ruecken, meldet sich im Forum.


----------



## Gruenhorn (20. Juni 2011)

Es ist geschafft. Samstag haben Tales und Gnome ihren ersten Tier 6 Raid erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Die Schlacht um den Hyjal tobte ueber drei Stunden, bis dann Archimonde schlussendlich vor dem Weltenbaum in der Wiese lag. Ein grosser Erfolg, der nicht nur der sehr guten Beteiligung geschuldet war. Die Stimmung im Raid war super, alle waren 100% bei der Sache, es lief wie aus dem Lehrbuch. 

Das Minimalziel war eigentlich, das Allianzlager durchzuspielen, sprich die ersten beiden Bosse. Dass es auch im Hordelager so gut laufen wuerde, war nicht abzusehen. Selbst die Chaoswellen mit Gargoyles, Frostwyrms, zufaellig spawnenden Hollenbestien oder die Casterwellen mit zig Nekromanten und Banshees. Es lief bombig. Die Caster, wenn nicht durch CC abgestellt, wurden durch den Main-Assist und die Melee DD einen nach dem anderen sauber weggeknuspert. Die Gargoyles wurden fleissig vom Himmel geholt und von den Tanks eingesammelt. Optimal. Auch unsere Lasereule hat einen super Job gemacht und zuverlaessig die Frostis getankt.

Eine tolle Gruppenleistung!

An dieser Stelle nochmal 1000 Dank fuer den tollen Abend und die super Stimmung.

Weitere Infos, wann wir welche Raids gehen, gibts auch in den Update News vom 20.06. auf der ersten Seite des Threads.


----------



## Gruenhorn (10. August 2011)

Der nicht stattfindende Sommer neigt sich dem Ende entgegen. So langsam trudeln die Leute wieder aus dem Urlaub zurueck. Zeit, mal wieder auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. ^^ 

Wir haben soweit moeglich ueber die Sommerferien den Raidbetrieb aufrecht erhalten. Aber jetzt nehmen wir wieder Anlauf, denn es stehen noch grosse Dinge auf der Agenda. Das naechste grosse Ziel ist es, Illidan gegenueber zu treten.

Jetzt ist also genau der richtige Zeitpunkt, sich auf der Todeswache einzufinden und uns auf unserem Weg zu Illidan und spaeter zu Kil'jaeden zu begleiten. Dabei ist es egal, ob Du einen neuen Char anfaengst und hochspielst oder ob Du einen 70er Char von einem anderen Server transferierst. Es ist ebenfalls egal, ob Du die Raid-Encounter auswendig runterbeten kannst oder noch gruebeln musst, welches der richtige Eingang zum Schlangenschrein ist. Desweiteren ist es Dir ueberlassen, welche Klasse oder Rasse Du gern spielen willst. Spiel das, was Dir am meisten Spass macht. Einzig Todesritter sind bei den Raids nicht erlaubt. In unserem Forum findest Du die Gildenregeln, da ist das alles nochmal genau aufgedroeselt.

Also, wenn Du meinst: "Jop, nochmal mit nem Pulk 70er durch die Scherbenraids, das haette was" dann melde Dich in unserem Forum und schreib eine nette Bewerbung.

Aber raiden ist auch nicht alles. Es ist einfach entspannter, einen Gang zurueck zu schalten, dem "Stress" der aktuellen Highend Instanzen zu entgehen und sich die Scherbe nochmal in Ruhe anzugucken, anstatt es als kurzen Zwischenstop zu sehen und mit Level 68 auf dem Kutter nach Nordend anzuheuern. Da kommen wir noch frueh genug hin.


----------



## Gruenhorn (8. September 2011)

Der Herbst steht vor der Tuer und damit auch wieder das jaehrliche Gildentreffen. Dieses Mal findet es vom 16. - 18. September im bayerischen Reimlingen statt. 

Der Herbst ist aber auch die Zeit fuer neue Erfolge. Jetzt wollen wir verstaerkt Illidan ans Leder - traegt der ueberhaupt Leder? Egal. Da der schwarze Tempel schon deutlich zeitaufwaendiger ist, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, den Raid auf zwei Tage aufzuteilen. Freitags starten wir jeweils mit einer frischen ID, die wir dann Samstags fortsetzen. Hyjal ist nicht gaenzlich raus aus der Rotation, aber zunaechst mal wollen wir jetzt Illidan liegen sehen. Desweiteren ist Hyjal auch Backup, sollte es mal von der Raidzusammensetzung nicht fuer den schwarzen Tempel reichen. 

Dienstags gibts es weiterhin die Rotation der Tier 4 und Tier 5 Raids, damit auch Neuzugaenge und Nachzuegler sich noch ausstatten koennen. So gehen wir jetzt in den September. Sobald wir Illidan im Griff haben, werden wir die Raidrotation bestimmt nochmal anpassen.

Aber das heisst nicht, dass Ihr jetzt hektisch werden muesst oder denken solltet "Fuer mich ist es jetzt zu spaet noch einzusteigen...", denn zum einen haben wir Illidan ja noch nicht gelegt, desweiteren werden wir unseren Erfolg auch noch auskosten und dem Kollegen weitere Besuche abstatten. Und, nicht zu vergessen, es steht auch noch Kil'jaeden auf dem Speiseplan. Und wenn wir dann irgendwann mit all dem fertig sind, dann ziehen wir weiter nach Nordend und beissen uns zum Lich Koenig durch. All dies in einer ruhigen und freundlichen Atmosphaere, mit viel Spass und ohne GearScore. 

Also bewerbt Euch in unserem Forum. Wir freuen uns auf Euch.


----------



## Ugla (13. September 2011)

So mein lieber Gruenhorn,

am Freitag werden die Koffer gepackt, die Hühner gesattelt und dann auf zum Gildentreffen.
Wie ich mich darauf freue, nach über einem Jahr viele von euch wieder zu sehen. Endlich hört man nicht nur ein "auf gehts - gemma" oder ein "sin miar schoo dar" sondern schaut dabei auch in die Augen des Gegenüber und stellt fest das der Zwerg in wirklichkeit riesig ist und gar keinen Bart hat ...

Aber kommen wir zurück in die Welt der Pixel und Bits und Bytes. Kommen wir zurück zu dem letzen WE und erzählen von unseren Erlebnissen schon einmal hier vorab und für Alle die nicht zum Treffen kommen.
Es war Freitag, wir waren 16 oder 17 wackere Helden und Heldinen und wie wir es ja schon geübt hatten waren die ersten 3 der Türwächter schnell erledigt. 
Wir hatten aber noch nicht genug und wollten uns den Weg bis zur Mutter ja auch noch frei kämpfen. Bei den mittlerweile recht freundlichen Orksen, den Kumpels von Akama, wurde dann eine Pause eingelegt. Nun da sie uns nicht mehr behelligten da ihr Meister ja von den Übeln des bösen Illidan befreit worden war. 
Auch wir waren wieder frischen Mutes und haben uns dann für den Samstag nur noch ein kleines Opfer vor der Mutter übrig gelassen. Gegen 23:30 haben wir dann noch einen "Aufwärmpartner" für den nächsten Abend stehen lassen ...

Der nächste Abend, Samstag 21 Uhr, 22 Mann am Start, ok es waren auch einige Damen darunter, und frisch erholt machten wir uns auf zum warmmachen. Es war ein kurzer Auftritt und ging fast zu gut und schnell, so daß der Übermut die Oberhand zu gewinnen schien. Bis wir vor der Mutter standen. Die eine Hälfte wusste was sie dort erwartet, die andere war gespannt dies zu erfahren. Im TV versuchte ein kleiner Mann einen viel zu großen zu verprügeln und es bekam ihm nicht gut. Dies musstenw ir dann auch erfahren. Obwohl wir ja 22 waren und unser Gegenüber nur eine Mutter. Aber nun verstehe ich was "dei Mudda" eigentlich aussagt. Eins, zwei, drei Versuche endeten wie der Kampf im TV. Wir bekamen ordentlich auf die Mütze und lagen oftmals schneller als alle wieder aufgestellt werden konnten, hinterher. Was war los? Sollten wir heute an der Mutter scheitern? 
Aber der guten Stimmung tat es keinen Abbruch. Im Gegenteil, endlich mal eine echte Herausforderung die uns Blizzard da entgegen stellte. Aber diejenigen unter uns die dort das erste Mal waren kamen immer besser mit der Mutter klar. Ein Versuch noch und dann sollte eine Pause unsere Sinne wieder schärfen. Doch vorher noch einen Versuch und diesmal waren wir stärker. So konnte die anschliessende Pause dann auch viel besser genossen werden. Danach waren es nur wenige der dortigen Bewohner die uns auf dem Weg zu Illidan aufhalten wollten. Wir waren so beflügelt das diese unserem Siegeswillen wenig entgegen zu setzen hatten. 
Und da stand er nun, Illidan, er wirkte selbst für mich eher klein und war es im Vergleich zur Mudda auch. Es war spät geworden, eine Pause von nöten und der Kampf im TV längst zu Ende. Es folgte eine lange Erklärung der einzelnen Phasen des Kampfes und auf Grund der Uhrzeit und der vergangenen konzentrierten Kämpfe die wir bereits erfolgreich bestritten war die Zuversicht eher gering am heutigen Tag den Meister des "Black Tempel" noch zu bezwingen. Viele von uns waren noch nie hier gewesen, nicht weniger waren je so weit gekommen, aber alle waren voller Zuversicht und wollten es heute unbedingt noch einmal mit Illidan aufnehmen. Auch wenn es eher "zur Übung" dienen sollte und dann bei einem späteren Besuch um so erfolgreicher zum Abschluß gebracht werden sollte. Der erste Versuch wurde dann auch recht schnell abgebrochen als klar war das wir Chancenlos waren.
Es war bereits nach Mitternacht, aber alle wollten es noch einmal versuchen, wo wir nun schon so weit gekommen waren. Ein erneuter Versuch wurde also gestartet. Die Ansagen kamen erneut, alle hörten gespannt auf unsere Raidleitung und dank der sehr guten Diziplin die wir an den Tag legten wurde Illidan schwächer. 50 %, 30%, 20%, 10% und ...
ILLIDAN DOWN !!!
Der Jubel erklang im TS, im Chat rasten die Erfolgsmeldungen nur so runter und die Jubelstürme waren kaum zwischen ihnen auszumachen. Ja, wir hatten Illidan gesehen und nicht nur das. Wir hatten ihn "gelegt". Im second Try mit über 50% Member die vorher nie dort waren. So fühlen sich Erfolge an ... 
Und wir von den "Tales from the Past" und "Ein Herz für Gnome" konnten wieder einmal eine Herausforderung als bestanden verbuchen. 

Wir werden wieder kommen und uns dieser Herausforderung sicher noch einige Male stellen bevor wir uns eine Neue suchen. Wir werden wieder viel Spass haben und Erfolg. 
Wenn du dabei sein willst, dann bewerbe dich in unserem Forum. Es ist nie zu spät denn vieles wartet noch auf uns und wir wollen uns alles in Ruhe gemeinsam ansehen ...

Sambi


----------



## Ugla (20. September 2011)

Hallo

und so, das Gildentreffen hätten wir überlebt, alle sind wieder gesund und munter Zuhause angekommen. Munter?- nein aber immer hin gesund, Es waren halt doch zu wenig Stunden die das Wochenende hatte um dies dann auch noch ausgeschlafen und "munter" zu beenden. 
Aber es war ein tolles Wochenende, mit zweieinhalb Überraschungen, mit vielen Geschichten und noch mehr Lachen. Mit vielen alt bekannten und auch einigen neuen Gesichtern zu den Stimmen im TS die einem ja schon soo vertraut sind. Wir bekamen kostenlosen "Sprachunterricht" in diversen Dialekten und sogar der feine Unterschied zwischen "umhockn" und "umhackn" wurde uns dort anschaulich demonstriert. Unser Priester tainierte in der kathedrahle, oder war es ein Münster, seine PvP Fähigkeiten und traf sogar kritsch. 

Was mich nur wundert ist, das man WoW-Spieler oder allgemein "Gamer" wohl immer für Leute hält, die sich von Cola, TK-Pizza und Chips ernähren. Wenn man die Menge der Grillzutaten bedenkt, die man uns in der Tagungsstätte servierte. Das Wetter war toll, blauer Himmel kleine weiße Wolken, T-Shirt Wetter halt. So wie es Tales und Gnomenherzen verdient haben, wenn sie auf Reisen sind.

Kurz um, es war ein sehr schönes Gildentreffen das eigentlich viel zu kurz und zu schnell zu Ende war und viel zu lang hier alles zu berichten. Aber, und darüber waren sich alle einig, es war sicher nicht das Letzte mal das wir uns getroffen haben und alle freuen sich auf das Nächste.

Selbst die Daheim gebliebenen hatten ihren Spass und haben einige unser "Neuen" und den eigenen Ruf in einem kleinen Kara Run verbessert. Das wird am heutigen Abend in Hyjal fortgesetzt und am WE im Black Tempel vertieft werden. Bei sicherlich noch besserer Stimmung und auch mit der einen oder anderen Geschichte vom WE. Ob über "Dubai" oder dem Wechsel der Plätze, ob in Bayrisch, in Wienerisch oder "ob Platt". Und nicht jeder der es hört wird dann völlig hilflos sein und fragen: "watt hääs seegt" und als Antwort: "umhacckkn" als Antwort bekommen, und trotzdem verstehen was gemeint ist.

Wer also seine Sprachkenntnisse erweitern oder mal ein wenig die Mobs "umhacckkn" *hustet will, wer diese Geschichte verstehen will oder einfach wieder mit einem lustigen Haufen Spaß haben will, fern ab von "Gearscore" (heisst das nicht Bedarf score?) und "DPS-Posing" der ist gern eingeladen sich darüber auf unserem gemeinsamen Forum zu informieren oder auch zu bewerben. 

Wer gern nebenbei auch noch ein wenig RP machen möchte der darf mich auch inGame anflüstern. Wo bei man mich auch gern anflüstern darf, wenn man dies nicht unbedingt will aber trotzdem "noch Fragen" hat. So wohl wir die "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben als auch die "Tales from the Past" stehen euch jeder Zeit zur Verfügung. Es kann nur sein das wir gerade mal wieder in Tempel vor der Mutter stehen, dort ist es dann eher ungünstig mit dem Wisper.
An sonsten aber gern ... *summt eine Melodie von Donnavan

Also auf bald und hoffentlich auf bald beim nächsten Gildentreffen oder "Black-Tempel-Run"

Sambi


----------



## Ugla (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ...

wie doch die Zeit vergeht. Draussen ist es morgens wieder dunkel und wenn man nach getaner Arbeit wieder Zuhause ist, ist es auch nicht mehr wirklich hell. Es nieselt und ist kalt. Kein Biergartenwetter, also im "Reallife", an sonsten sitzen wir häufiger bei uns im Biergarten, nach getaner Arbeit und feiern gemeinsam unsere Erfolge. Den Berg Hyal und den schwarzen Tempel haben wir mitlerweile fest im Griff. Auch wenn es hier und dort noch mal ... hakt.

Aber macht es noch Spass wenn man so einfach alles aus dem Weg räumt ohne das man dort auch mal sterben könnte? Hättte es dann noch "Anspruch" und wäre eine Herausforderung? Nein sicher nicht!
Aber so lange noch Eine am Leben bleibt ist es ja auch kein Weip.*winkt lachend aus der Verstohlenheit

Wir haben sogar schon die ersten Schritte in das Sonnenbrunnenplateau gemacht. Zugegeben, es war spät und wir durch einige Versuche bei Illidan auch schon ziemlich müde und "abgekämpft".Dort mussten wir dann feststellen das es doch noch echte Herausforderungen gibt, für die es sich lohnt auch weiter die Mudda, Illidan und den Berg Hyal aufzusuchen. Allein schon um die schicken Sachen zu besorgen, die uns dort sicher weiter bringen werden. Aber wir werden wieder kommen, mit besserer Ausrüstung, frischer und nicht ganz so unvorbereitet. Und dann, da bin ich mir sicher, wird die Sache anders ausgehen. Wir werden wissen wo noch ein Wächter in den Ecken steht, wo her noch Hilfe geholt wird und das es wichtiger ist, den "Schatten" zu besiegen denn den Drachen. Und auch den weiteren Weg werden wir kennen lernen. 

Das allles auf 70 gestoppt, in netter Gesellschaft, mit viel Spass, entspannt und immer für einen guten Spruch zu haben. Wir freuen uns schon auf den Startbefehl "Umhachcknn" und auf den einen oder anderen "Wiep", sollte ich mal wieder nicht rechtzeitg "verschwinden" können. Ähm, also sollte keiner Überleben meinte ich ... *schaut böse zu dem totgestellten Jäger

Du willst es auch mal erleben? Du hast (k)einen 70er Char, und möchtest dich nicht nur hinter einem 85 "bücken" und es hinten reingeschoben bekommen? Du bist wohl möglich Heiler und suchst eine echte Aufgabe (Schurkenheiler können wir immer brauchen!) oder einfach nur die Gesellschaft netter Leute? Dann auf, eine Bewerbung bei den Tales geschrieben oder du kommst mal im Biergarten vorbei. Dort können wir, neben Bier, Wein oder einigen Mischgetränken, gern mal plaudern und uns ein wenig kennen lernen.
Nur zu ...


Sambi


----------



## Muffi77 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich finde eure Idee wirklich interessant und reizvoll. Da ich nun eine ganze Zeit eine WoW-Pause eingelegt habe, würde ich nun gern wieder einsteigen und falls möglich auch gern bei euch. Ich habe dazu aber gleich ein paar Fragen und auch Anmerkungen.
Zum Charakter, ich würde gern heilen, wobei ich ja eigentlich einen Mage spielen wollte, doch ist heilen für mich auch okay, dann aber als Priester(in). Ich müsste und möchte dann aber gern bei Level 1 beginnen, eben weil ich vor allem sehr neugierig auf die neugestalteten Startgebiete nach Cataclysm bin, da gibts ja sicher einige schöne neue Questreihen. Wäre das möglich? Und dann gleich eine Anmerkung - ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht öfter als maximal 2-3 mal pro Woche Zeit haben, meinem RL geschuldet. Wäre das ein Problem?

Soviel erstmal von mir. 

LG


----------



## Ugla (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

nein es ist kein Problem für uns. Das mit dem lvln geht im moment auch sehr zügig. Man schafft kaum alle Quest in einem Gebiet bevor diese "grau" werden. Auch Onlinezeiten sind bei uns keine Pflicht im Gegenteil. Wir sind alle Berufstätig, viele mit Familie und anderen "RL-Terminen". Es besteht also keine "Anwesenheitspflicht". Ach und was du spielst, ob Heiler, Mage oder die beste aller Klassen, einen Schurken _*lacht_, das ist uns völlig egal. Wir freuen uns über Jede(n) der uns begleitet, egal welche Rasse, Klasse, Skillung oder was weiss ich auch immer. 

Du hast bei uns sogar die Wahl zwischen 2 Gilden, den Tales und den Gnomenherzen. Wir, die "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben, sind so zu sagen die "RP-Abteilung" dieses Projektes. Sollte dich das nicht abschrecken, und du noch Fragen hast, dann wispere mich einfach mal abends (nach 21 Uhr) an oder schreibe sie gleich mit ins Forum.

Dir viel Glück und Erfolg(e)
hab Spass auf deinem Wegen
und mögen sich die unseren mal kreuzen

Sambi


----------



## Muffi77 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

das klingt alles richtig toll! Dann würde ich auch gern eine Mage spielen, ich hab bevor ich die Pause eingelegt habe nur Nahkämpfer gespielt (Paladin und Krieger) und möchte jetzt gern mal einen Fernkämpfer ausprobieren. Ich werde mir das noch überlegen, was es denn nun wirklich wird, aber ich tendiere zum Mage. 

Auch RP mag ich, wobei ich das in WoW noch nie gemacht hab, bin eher der P&P-Spieler, aber prinzipiell bin ich offen das mal auszuprobieren. Nur, muss ich dann einen Gnom spielen? Ich hab nichts gegen Gnome, nur dachte ich (falls das mittlerweile geht) daran eine Nachtelfen-Magierin zu spielen. 

Sollte ich das heute Abend schaffen, schreib ich dich aber auch gern mal Ingame an.

LG


----------



## NightCreat (16. Oktober 2011)

grüße an die gilde tales of the past

hab vor 3 monaten aufgehört wow zu spielen doch überlege wieder anzufangen. aber da ich mich für den aktuellen cata content nicht interessiere seid ihr vom thread her interessant.
da ich gelesen habdas ihr zur zeit gut im t6 content unterwegs seid nehme ich mal an das ihr danach wotlk und danach cata raidet.

da ich interesse habe eurer gilde zu joinen ich aber meine chars alle aufm kult der verdammten (horde) habe würde ich mich für den zeitplan interessieren wann ihr in etwa den wotlk content angeht und wie die weiteren schritte im groben aussehen werden, z.b. wotlk content im 25er oder 10er, welche klassen/speccs werden gesucht content auch im hardmode clearen oder nur normal mode

mfg nightyna


----------



## Ugla (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo erst mal,

zu unseren Zielen, alles gemeinsam zu erleben und dabei nicht in Hecktik zu verfallen, steht ja schon auf den vorhergegangenen 5 Seiten genug. Das sollte erklären und zeigen wie wir die Sachen angehen. Aber ich gebe dir gern einen "groben Zeitplan", so es mir möglich ist. Wir sind jetzt im so genannten T6 Bereich, also Hyjal und Black Tempel, wo bei wir diese schon recht gut im Griff haben. Da aber immer wieder "Neue" dazu stossen denen unseren Taktiken und auch die Übung im Zusammenspiel, noch nicht so gegeben ist - was nur logisch ist, sie sind ja "neu"- und wir dort auch alle noch Sachen und Ruf brauchen und Spass dran haben, wird es sicher noch ein paar Wochen dort weiter gehen. Genug Zeit, so nebnebei, selbst einen neuen Char auf 70 zu bringen. Wir werden in der Zeit sicher noch das eine oder andere Mal zur Probe nach Sunwell gehen. Dies hängt zum einen von der uns verbleibenden Zeit an den Raidabenden und unser Lust ab. Zum anderen natürlich auch von der Anzahl der Teilnehmer als auch von deren "Wünschen oder Bedarf". Soll heissen, wir schauen was am Ende sinnvoll ist. Das kann auch gut mal ein "T5er" sein oder gar nach Kara, MC oder BWL gehen. Wobei unser Fokus langfristig schon und auch auf Sunwell liegt, wir aber auch gern noch T5 Runs anbieten wollen. Ob wir das erste offizielle Sunwell-Raid-WE dann in 2, 4, 6, 8 oder gar 10 Wochen machen wird sich zeigen.

Da wir das ja nun auch schon seit 2 Jahren machen kennen wir vieles von Dem was es beschleunigt oder auch verlangsamt. Von daher bleiben wir da "flexibel" und schauen was kommt. Wenn wir dann dort Erfolg haben oder gehabt haben werden wir sehen wie es mit der Lust aussieht, wie sich die Beteidigung dann in den Wochen danach einstellt und letztlich im Forum über den Übertritt nach Nordend abstimmen lassen. Zeitlich, also in Wochen, kann und will ich das hier aber nicht in Worte fassen. Aber spätestens im Frühjahr werden wir weiter ziehen. Vielleicht auch zum Jahreswechsel, wo bei ich das dann doch für den (zu oder aller) frühesten Termin halte. Aber wer weiss ...

Was wir dann wie oder auch nicht wie in Nordend auf die Beine stellen, darüber macht sich bei uns noch keiner Gedanken. Zu erst steht mal Sunwell vor der Tür, dann müssen alle erst mal 80 werden und ob und wie wir bis dahin "Zwischenstopps" einlegen wird sicher noch eine Frage sein die viel viel früher auftritt als ob wir HC 25 machen wollen. Aber hier schon mal meine Antwort darauf: da wir viel mehr Wert auf "alles zusammen und gemeinsam erleben" legen, und wenn es sich ergibt das wir mit 25 gern auch den Hardmode machen wollen, dann JA! Aber wenn es sich nicht ergibt und wir "nur eine 10er nonhero" zusammen bekommen dann sicher NICHT!

Zu den Klassen die wir suchen kann ich nur sagen, Keine oder wenn es dir besser gefällt Alle. Nein im ernst, spiele was dir am besten gefällt. Dabei ist es schwer zu erraten was dir denn am besten gefällt. Ob du lieber Gnom oder Elfe bist, ob dir Heilen Spass macht und ob du lieber direkt am Mob stehst oder lieber aus der ferne kämpfst. Ob dir diese oder jene Skillung besser gefällt und mit welcher Waffe du lieber kämpfst. Das ist deine Entscheidung und soll auch deine bleiben. Denn was nützt es etwas zu spielen was einem nicht völlig gefällt nur weil wer sagt "das macht aber mehr DPS". Wem es nur darauf ankommt der ist bei uns sowieso falsch. Denn wir haben kein Gear-Score-Check oder einen etwas "anderen". Wir gucken eher aufs Item - Level - Cap und das du da nicht drüber liegst. _*lacht_

Aber näheres dazu findest du im Forum-Tales.de in dem du dich auch gern bewerben kannst. Alternativ meldest du dich einfach mal Ingame bei mir, Sambi, oder einem der "Tales from the Past" oder einem der "Ein Herz für Gnome" hat. Wenn du magst plaudern wir gern mal bei einem Bier oder Wein in unserem "Biergarten" in Sturmwind, dann kannst du uns gleich mal kennen lernen und mir gern alle deine weiteren Fragen stellen.

Sambi

Edith tadelt Sambi da die Frage ja an die Tales ging.

GRUENIIII ..._ *Sambi ruft laut nach dem Gruenen _


----------



## Gruenhorn (26. Oktober 2011)

Huch, war ich schon wieder solange nicht mehr hier im Forum? Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa. Aber treffender als Sambi kann man es nicht zusammenfassen. Als Neuigkeit kann ich allerdings anbieten, dass wir nun den Sonnenbrunnen in den Raidkalender aufgenommen haben, siehe Update News unten. 

Wann genau wir nach Nordend wechseln, ist noch nicht verabschiedet und ich werde mich hueten, irgendwelche Prognosen abzugeben.  Wenn wir dann aber mal in Nordend angekommen sind, werden wir genau wie in den letzten 2 Jahren versuchen, moeglichst alles anzugehen, was man machen kann. Und da wir einige Mitspieler haben, die gern ein paar Achievements einsammeln, werden wir da in in gewohnter Weise auch sehr gruendlich vorgehen. Das schliesst auch Raiderfolge jeglicher Art ein. 


Nun aber die aktuellen Update-News. ^^
*
Update 26. Oktober 2011:*
So, Illidan haben wir nun ganz gut im Griff. Jetzt starten wir mit unseren ersten ernsthaften Schritten auf dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau. Im Klartext bedeutet das, dass wir uns ab sofort Samstags auf Quel'Danas einfinden und uns Richtung Kil'jaeden vorarbeiten. Die Tier 6 Raids bleiben weiterhin im Programm, einerseits weil es einfach sehr schoene Instanzen sind, andererseits natuerlich auch, um uns weiter auszustatten. 

In der Uebersicht sieht unsere Raidwoche also wie folgt aus :
- Freitags -> Der schwarze Tempel
- Samstags -> Das Sonnenbrunnenplateau
- Dienstags -> evtl. Fortsetzung von Freitag, im Anschluss Hyjal

Wer also noch eine Rechnung mit Kil'jaeden offen hat, der melde sich in unserem Forum.

Was gibt es sonst noch zu berichten? Nun, so langsam neigt sich unsere Zeit auf der Scherbe dem Ende entgegen. Wenn wir es geschafft haben, Kil'jaeden zurueck in den Brunnen zu schubsen, werden wir ihn danach bestimmt noch einige Male besuchen gehen. Aber dennoch, Nordend glitzert schon silbern am Horizont. Ein Termin steht zwar noch nicht fest, aber nach fast einem Jahr auf der Scherbe wird uns ein Klimawechsel bestimmt gut tun. 

Wer Nordend bisher nur im Fast-Forward Modus gesehen hat, also moeglichst schnell auf Level 80 und dann durch die Instanzen und Raids gehetzt ist, hier ist die Gelegenheit, den sehr schoenen Kontinent auch mal zu geniessen. Ich persoenlich fand unsere Levelphasen immer sehr nett. Und wer sich jetzt bewirbt, ist auf jeden Fall von Anfang an dabei.


----------



## Gruenhorn (19. Dezember 2011)

*Update 19. Dezember 2011:*
So, es geht wieder los. Die Mitgliederabstimmung hat ergeben, dass wir am 27.12.2011 das Level Cap auf 80 anheben und auch direkt unseren ersten Naxxramas Raid angehen werden. Den Sonnenbrunnen werden wir noch nachholen. Letzten Freitag hatten wir Teufelsruch auf 1 HP, sind dann aber dem gruenen Dunst zum Opfer gefallen. Aber das wird schon noch werden.
Im Zuge des Wechsels nach Nordend haben sich natuerlich auch einige Regelaenderungen ergeben. Todesritter sind nun erlaubt, PvP-Equip in PvE-Raids allerdings nicht mehr. Auch Umschmieden haben wir bis auf Weiteres ausgeschlossen. Genau nachzulesen ist dies in unserem Forum. Wer das Ende der Levelphase und den Start der ersten Raids miterleben will, meldet sich bei uns im Forum.


----------



## Gruenhorn (27. Dezember 2011)

*Update 27. Dezember 2011:*
Heute um 20 Uhr wird das Levelcap angehoben. Wer sehen will, wie ein Pulk Verrueckter auf 80 dingt, kommt heute abend zum Koch-Quest NPC in Sturmwind. Danach gehts mit einem kleinen Umweg ueber Behsten direkt nach Naxxramas. Mal sehen, was man ohne Ausruestung aus den heroischen Nordend Instanzen dort so reissen kann. Seit dem die Reparaturkosten von der Gildenbank getragen werden, sind wir da recht schmerzbefreit. Auf gehts, die naechste Raidrunde ist eingelaeutet.


----------



## Gruenhorn (16. Januar 2012)

*Update 16. Januar 2012:*
So, nach den ganzen Feiertagen haben wir jetzt seit zwei Wochen wieder unseren geregelten Raidbetrieb aufgenommen. Von ein paar Abstechern zu Sartharion und Archavon abgesehen, haben wir uns in erster Linie Naxxramas gewidmet. Letztes Wochenende haben wir statt eines 25ers mal zwei 10er Raids gemacht, um unser Equipment etwas aufzubessern. Ab kommendem Wochenende gehts dann wieder mit den 25ern weiter. Da haben wir in Naxxramas bislang nur das Arachniden- und das Seuchenviertel geleert, sowie Saphiron umgewutzt. Ausserdem stehen noch eine Menge Achievements auf der To-Do Liste. Also, wer mit einem 80er Char die Nordend Raids nochmal von der Pike auf angehen will, ist bei uns richtig. Unsere Raidtermine sind seit der Scherbe unveraendert, Dienstag 20:30 Uhr und Freitag / Samstag 21:00 Uhr. Wer dabei sein will, meldet sich bei uns im Forum.


----------



## Gruenhorn (30. Januar 2012)

*Update 30. Januar 2012:*
Nach etwas ueber einem Jahr hat es Gilde auf Stufe 25 geschafft, yessss. Nun koennen wir auch den Loewen reiten, endlich.  Und auch ansonsten gehts ganz gut voran. Am vergangenen Wochenende haben wir noch den Sonnenbrunnen nachgeholt und sind ein weiteres Mal in Naxxramas unterwegs gewesen. Am kommenden Wochenende werden wir aller Voraussicht nach mit Ulduar anfangen. Da bin ich ja schon sehr gespannt, ich kenne die Instanz noch nicht.


----------



## Gruenhorn (24. Februar 2012)

*Update 24. Februar 2012:*
Draussen geht der Schnee schon deutlich zurueck, in Nordend ist es aber immer noch bitterkalt. Uns hingegen wurde letztes Wochenende recht heiss, vor allem bei Ignis. Richtig erkannt, wir haben mit Ulduar angefangen.  Wir haben uns letztes Wochenende in der 25er Version bis vor die Katzendame gearbeitet. Die ersten Fragmente fuer den legendaeren Heilerkolben sind auch schon gedroppt. Heute abend und morgen gehts weiter in Ulduar. Mal schauen, ob wir diesmal noch etwas weiterkommen. Dienstags werden wir uns in naechster Zeit mit den noch ausstehenden Raiderfolgen beschaeftigen. Letzten Dienstag haben wir Sartharion +1 gemacht und Archavons Kammer leergeraeumt, auch wenn der Loot teilweise noch ueber unserem Itemcap liegt und entsprechend erstmal in der Bank verschwinden muss. Auch in Naxx sind noch einige Erfolge offen, vor allem im 10er, das wird uns noch einige Dienstage beschaeftigen. Aber das Hauptaugenmerk ist natuerlich unser Fortschritt in Ulduar. Wem es ebenfalls nochmal gefallen koennte, mit einem Chopper um den Levi zu kreisen oder dem alten Gott ein Dorn im Hirn sein moechte, der meldet sich in unserem Forum. 

Apropos Itemcap, wir haben derzeit eine Begrenzung auf Itemlevel 213, was kaufbares Equip angeht. Man kann sich nach der Levelphase also erstmal beim Haendler ausstatten und muss nicht komplett gruen-blau in den Raid. Alles was darueber hinaus geht, darf nur getragen werden, wenn es in unseren Raids gedroppt ist, aktuell also bis Itemlevel 226. Die hoeheren Items aus Archavons Kammer lassen wir erstmal aussen vor. Und PvP Equip in PvE Raids ist natuerlich auch nicht erlaubt. Wir sind von Natur aus beinhart und brauchen keine Abhaertung im Raid. ^^

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Wir reden Euch bei der Klassenwahl nicht rein, aber wir sind derzeit recht gut mit Paladinen und Magiern ausgestattet, knapp gefolgt von Schamanen. Das heisst nicht, dass Ihr Euch damit nicht bewerben sollt, das heisst nur, dass Ihr spaeter eventuell mit ein paar Leuten um die Items wuerfelt.


----------



## Ugla (7. März 2012)

Hallo

und ja, es ist kalt in Nordend. Auch wenn es überall anders langsam Frühling wird, dort scheint das ewige Eis ewig zu herrschen. Was dazu führt das wir uns schon mit warmer Unterwäsche eingedeckt haben. Auch die Ansage, jetzt mal alle kuscheln, wird sofort befolgt. Nicht weil es die Taktik her gibt oder weil jeder "auf den Raidlead" hört, nein ich meine nicht Sambi, sondern einfach weil es dann etwas erträglicher wird. Was die Temperatur angeht. 

An sonsten gewöhnen wir uns langsam daran in Panzern zu fahren und gegen solche zu kämpfen. Auch wenn es manchmal schon besser wäre das der Eine oder die Andere uns bei diesen Kämpfen noch unterstüzen würden. Aber wir Gnomenherzen wachsen langsam wieder, zu mindest was die Anazhl der Teilnehmer angeht. Einige "Neue" sind grad zu uns gestossen und einige "alt gediente" mit ihrem Umzug fertig. Alle sind immer noch "entspannt" und die Raids laufen wie gewohnt ruhig und "familiär" ab. Man merkt das "der harte Kern" nun schon sehr lange zusammen spielt und wir als Team schon recht gut wissen, was der andre macht. Das erleichtert all denen die noch nicht so lange dabei sind das "Einleben" in die Raids und trägt ganz massgeblich zur guten Stimmung bei. Selbst wenn es, wie am vergangenen WE, mal bei einem Boss, oder 3en die zusammen arbeiten, mal nicht so gut läuft. Das tut der guten Stimmung keinen Abbruch im Gegenteil. Zeigt es doch das der "Anspruch" den wir uns durch Item-Lvl-Cap und einer recht "unortodochsen" Gruppenzusammenstellung schon noch erhalten wollen auch noch gegeben ist. 

Dank der Möglichkeit angefangene Instanzen wahlweise auch im 10er Modus weiter zu führen kommen wir selbst unter der Woche noch zu "Übungszeiten". Natürlich wäre es schön wenn wir auch dort mit einer Hand voll mehr Leuten, oder 2, nicht auf diese Möglichkeit zurück greifen müssten. Aber was soll man machen ausser durch Werbung noch wen an zu sprechen und für unser langjähriges Projekt zu begeistern. _*schaut einladend in die Runde_

Was Du fühlst dich grad angesprochen und hättest noch, oder auch, mal Lust dir ganz in Ruhe in einer intakten Gemeinschaft 2er Gilden Nordend und seine Instanzen an zu sehen? Dann nur keine Scheu und schnell mal eine Bewerbung in das Forum geschrieben. Oder sich zum näheren "beschnuppern" bei uns Gnomenherzen im Biergarten, mit einem Twink, einzufinden. Keine Angst, unsere Worgen und Druiden wissen das "beschnuppern" nicht wörtlich gemeint ist _*schaut auffällig unauffällig auf ihr "schnelles Kürschnermesser"_

Euch allen wünsche ich aber genau so viel Spass und Erfolg(e) 
wie wir sie nun schon über 2 Jahre zusammen feiern oder haben

Sambi _*legt mal ganz unverbindlich die Visitenkarte drunter_

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
der Biergarten in
Sturmwind-Kathedralviertel
Eingang von den Kanälen
Todeswache

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


oder im

http://www.forum-tales.de


----------



## Fremder123 (7. März 2012)

Dann nochmal ein Push für euch.

Find das klasse was ihr macht und lese eure Berichte immer mit einem Schmunzeln, da die Freude am Spiel an sich einem schon fast entgegenspringt. Und wer kennt Sambi nicht als vielleicht berühmtesten Allianzler auf Todeswache?^^

Also viel Erfolg und Spaß am retroraiden euch allen!

Ein alter Todeswachler


----------



## himbeerrot (16. März 2012)

Euer Projekt klingt sehr vielversprechend und wäre genau das richtige für mich. nach einer längeren pause zieht es mich doch wieder zu wow und auf meinem allen Server sind nicht mehr viele Leute die ich kenne...
Allerdings müsste ich auf Null beginnen..
Und bis ich dann 80 bin dauert es eine Weile.
Gruß von einem Gnom...


----------



## Gruenhorn (16. März 2012)

Hallo Fremder und vielen Dank fuer Push. 

Und hallo Himbeere und vielen Dank fuer Deinen Post in unserem Forum. Ich weiss nicht, ob Dein Account die Voraussetzungen fuer die Rolle der Auferstehung erfuellt. Damit koenntest Du einen Char direkt auf 80 katapultieren. Aber auch wenn nicht, es geht in der Zwischenzeit so schnell mit dem Leveln, in aller Regel braucht man nur 3/4 eines Gebietes durchzuquesten und ist dann schon bereit fuer das naechst-hoehere Gebiet. In Nordend braucht nur etwas mehr als zwei Gebiete und ist 80, ohne Erbstuecke. Also es geht recht flott. ^^


----------



## Ugla (26. April 2012)

Hallo 
_*Sambi schaut etwas verschlafen unter ihrem großen schwarzen Hut hervor_

Kennt ihr das auch? Wenn der Winterschlaf so langsam der Frühjahrsmüdigkeit weicht. Was sich bei uns ja fast täglich so zuträgt. Wenn du aus diesem eisigen Nordend wieder mal nach Sturmwind kommst dann hast du innerhalb weniger Augenblicke sogar beides. Also so zu sagen vom Winterschlaf in die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit in wenigen Augenblicken. Das schlaucht kann ich euch sagen und da sagen erfahrene Heiler dann - das ist gut für deinen Blutkreislauf und stärkt die Abwehrkräfte.

_*Sambi wirft einen ungläubigen Blick auf den Tank neben sich_

Na ja - gestärkte "Abwehrkräfte" sind gar nicht so schlecht, gerade wo uns Ulduar gezeigt hat, daß es trotz geänderter Spielmechanik kein Durchlaufen ist, wie wir es noch aus Naxx gewohnt sind. Hier werden endlich wieder die Spieler gefordert und zwar nicht im schnellen rennen und dabei eben mal Looten. Nein dank unserer alt bewährten "Philosophie", alles in dem Lvl zu machen für den es mal geplant war und dem damit eingeführten Item-Level-Cap werden wir dort richtig gefordert. Hin zu kommt, daß wir uns die Klassen ja nun nicht gerade aussuchen. Jeder spielt was er mag und wie er es mag. Hin und wieder müssen wir zwar jemanden sanft dazu überreden heute doch zu Heilen oder ihm sagen das er heute dann doch mal versucht "Schaden" zu machen. Aber genau darin liegt ja der Reiz ...

_*Sambi schaut auf ihr paar Dolche und fragt sich warum Sie nicht mal "heilen" soll, getankt hat sie in Notlagen ja auch schon ..._

Aber trotz aller Widrigkeiten, einem eher "gut bekannten" Content, Konkurrenz durch "eine Idee", die das Ziel hat sich alles gemeinsam an zu sehen und zwar mit Lvl-Stop und Item-Lvl-Cap und einigen andere die diese "Neue Idee" auch haben, raiden wir immer noch an 3 Tagen die Woche.

_*Sambi kratzt sich am Kopf und fragt sich, wie neu diese tolle Idee denn ist und warum ein schlecht informierter Redakteuer diese "Idee" als "Urvater" aller lvl Stop Gilden bezeichnet die noch keine 2 Monate alt ist_? 

Es hat sich in den letzten 2 1/2 Jahren also wenig geändert bei uns. Gut, vor 2 Jahren war es Heiss und wir nur Lvl 60 als wir den Blackrock rockten. Oder vor einem Jahr als wir mit Lvl 70 die Scherbenwelt in Scherben legten. Nur das wir damals noch belächelt wurden und man uns fragte warum wir das denn machen wo doch grad Cata aktuell ist und der "alte Content" ja nun wirklich nichts bringt. 

_*Sambi schwelgt in schönen Erinnerungen die man hier auf den 5 vorigen Seiten nachlesen kann_

Na, wie gut das jetzt einer "Eine Idee" hatte um den ausgelutschten "Cata-Content" zu verlassen und noch mal gemeinsam und in Ruhe sich alles an zu sehen was es bisher gab und zwar in dem Lvl für den es designt wurde ...

_*Sambi lacht und wünscht allen das sie es auch hin bekommen und sich dann auch in 2 Jahren noch mit "Einer Idee" anfreunden können

_Schade nur das sie dies erst jetzt entdeckt haben, jetzt wo fast alle 60er Instanzen "weg" sind. 

_*Sambi denkt noch mal an die Zeiten in denen Strath und Scholo noch mit 60 zu machen waren und nicht mit "Mitte 40"_

Aber das Gute ist, wir haben es zusammen erlebt und erleben nun und immer noch zusammen, die Kälte von Nordend. Wir freuen uns auf das bald statt findende "Argentum Turnier" das zwar von Seiten der Horde organisiert wird, aber uns die Möglichkeit gibt unser Können auch mal den "85ern" zu beweisen und sie von ihrem, oft zu, hohen Ross zu stossen. Ja, ich werde da nicht als Lanzenträgerin teil nehmen können. Hee keine Witze über Gnome hier! Ich bin dort "geschäftlich" unterwegs und werde die Bar dabei haben. Wir haben extra "Sonderpreise" für dieses "RP-Event" eingeführt. Ihr kennt das ja sicher von Strassen oder Stadtfesten...

_*Sambis Augen blitzen kurz auf als sie an all die Goldstückchen denkt die bald ihren Besitzer wechseln werden_

Ja, die Goldpreisspende für den Sieger muss ja wieder rein kommen ...

Ich hoffe nur, daß das Preisgold des Turniers in unseren Reihen bleibt. Gut da durch das wir uns immer gegenseitig unterstützen mit Verzauberungen, Sockelsteinen und auch mal mit was selber Gemachtem, brauchen wir nicht ganz soo viel. Aber wenn wir weiter gehen und uns Ulduar nicht mehr ganz so viel abverlangt und wir zur nächsten Etappe aufbrechen, Eiskrone und noch so einiges wartet ja noch auf uns, werden wir das Gold noch brauchen können. Allein um die Reparaturkosten zu refinanzieren. Auch sonst können wir durch aus noch Unterstützung gebrauchen. Nein, ich meine nicht das ihr uns euer übrig gebliebenes Gold schicken sollt. Aber wenn euch eine "Neue Idee" durchaus reizt, wenn ihr euch langweilt in täglichen Heros beim Marken farmen oder euch die ständigen RDM-Gruppen nicht gefallen, in denen nicht mal ein "Hallo" erwidert wird, da wüsste ich eine Alternative. Genauer eine Alternative die aus 2 Gilden besteht die nun schon weit über 2 Jahre bestens zusammen arbeiten. Die nicht nur ein gemeinsames Forum ( http://www.forum-tales.de ) nutzen sondern auch über einen Ingame-Chat-Channel verbunden sind und auch wieder ein gemeinsames Wochenende zum 3. Gildentreffen ins Auge fassen. Bei denen das "zusammen erleben" über dem Content steht. So haben wir durchaus in unseren 25er Raids noch Platz. Und sollte der mal nicht zustande kommen, so sind immer noch 2 x 10er oder ein "Erfolgs und Ausrüstungsrun" für die "Neulinge" drinnen. 

Also nur zu, denn zu spät bei uns einzusteigen ist es nie. Im Gegenteil, wir freuen uns immer über Interessenten denen entspanntes Raiden in einer intakten Gemeinschaft, die nicht nach 2 Monaten wieder zerfällt, wichtig ist. Nur denkt dran, bei uns wird auch auf den GS geguckt,halt nur in der Form eines Item Lvl Caps ..._ *lacht_

Also einfach mal den Forenlink genutzt und sich kurz beworben oder auf der Todeswache abends mit einem Twink nach einem der Tales oder Gnomenherzen gesucht und kurz "Hallo" gesagt und schon kannst auch du Teil dieses (wohl erfolgreichstem) Level Stop Projektes werden.
Mit Glück gibt es sogar ein "Freibier" und ein Pläuschchen in dem von Zamis und Sambi betriebenen Biergarten. Ja, wir haben immer noch 15 verschiedene Sorten Bier im Angebot ...

Sambi _*die schnell noch die Visitenkarte bei legt_

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
der Biergarten in
Sturmwind Kathedralviertel
Eingang von den Kanälen
Todeswache

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


----------



## Ugla (8. Mai 2012)

So, die Hühner ähm Vögel sind gesattelt. Die Lanzen sind noch mal mit einem Eisenkern verstärkt worden, damit sie nicht so schnell brechen, wovon die Horde allerdings nichts weiss. Das Turnier kann kommen, wir warten nur drauf das wir es den hochnäsigen 85ern mal ordentlich zeigen können. Ich drücke jedenfalls jeden Daumen den ich frei habe ... 
_*Sambi betrachtet die beiden Dolche in ihren Händen und überlegt welchen von beiden sie am besten einstecken soll_
Ach was - es geht auch ohne ..._ 
*und behält beide fest in den Händen_

An sonsten bereiten wir uns bis zum 25. dieses Monats weiter vor. Wir gehen am Wochenende wieder nach Ulduar und an den Tagen mit "D" farmen wir Ruf, Mounts, Erfolge oder besuchen die "kleineren" Instanzen. Natürlich "Gildenintern" und mit guten "Freunden" die wir ja mitlerweile geworden sind. 

Ach und ich habe gehört das sich einige wärend der "freien Zeit" mit "Lanzenreiten" beschäftigen. Was ich gar nicht verstehen kann ...
_*Sambi überlegt ob sie nicht doch die Preise nicht verdoppeln sollte ..._

na ja - doppelt doppelt hält doppelt bessser und bring auch 2 mal den doppelten Gewinn ...
Ach - wie ich mich schon auf das Turnier freue ... _
*kurz sieht man Goldstückchen in den Augen der kleinen Schur... ähm Wirtin aufblitzen_

Hatte ich schon erwähnt das wir durch aus noch Recken gebrauchen könnten, die uns auch sonst begleiten mögen. Also meldet euch gern noch im "Tales Forum" ...

Ja kein Problem ich mache euch auch Sonderpreise bei den Getränken ...


Sambi


----------



## Ugla (1. Juli 2012)

Tja, kaum ist man mal eine kurze Zeit nicht da läuft man Gefahr vergessen zu werden.
Und da der Gruene sich auch grad mehr der Meditaton widmet bleibt uns wenig Zeit neue Geschichten zu erzählen.
Was nicht heisst das es keine mehr gibt. Im Gegenteil, nur findet sich wohl keiner der sie euch erzählt.
Na dann werde ich mal versuchen das was ich so höre hier zu berichten.

Ja, an den 3 Raidtagen hat sich nichts geändert, auch das einige die Schlachtfelder aufsuchen oder sich um ihre Lehrlinge kümmern ist nach wie vor so geblieben.
Wir haben immer noch Ulduar auf dem Zettel und Naxx _*gähnt_ als Ausrüstungs-und-Erfolgs-Liefer-Instanz im Programm. Auch da hat sich wenig geändert. Das wir uns immer noch gegenseitig helfen, uns im gemeinsamen Ingamechat unterhalten und das Forum gemeinsam nutzen ist auch immer noch der Fall.So weit ist alles beim Alten geblieben und hat sich nicht ge3ändert. 
Ja, ich komme ja gleich dazu was sich denn überhaupt geändert hat.

Also gändert hat sich, das wir nun auch mit einer Gilde von einer anderen Welt zusammen arbeiten. 
Ja seit die Götter uns die Möglichkeit gegeben haben wirkliche Freunde auch von anderen Welten in bestimmte Gebiete einzuladen haben wir angefangen diese Möglichkeit zu nutzen. So wird es bald eine feste Zusammenarbeit geben und wir können dann sicher die 25er Versionen und vllt auch bald den Hardmode versuchen.
So können beide Seiten ihren Mitgliedern den vollen Content anbieten. Natürlich ist da immer noch "Platz" für dich wenn du da unbedingt auch mal bei sein möchtest.

Wie man da mit kann willst du wissen.
Auch das ist nicht schwer. Eine kurze Bewerbung im http://www.forum-tales.de oder du schaust einfach bei uns Gnomenherzen im Biergarten auf einen Plausch bei einem Bierchen vorbei. Aber denke daran, wir nehmen nur Leute mit in die Raids die nicht größer als 80 sind und nichts Kaufbares tragen das höher ist als Item lvl 213. Auch die Sachen die du in Cata findest wirst du ausziehen müssen. Was nicht schlimm ist obwohl man in Nordend "nackt" mehr friert und sich einen Schnupfen holt als im Schwarzfels ...

Na so viel, oder wenig, wollte ich wenigstens mal wieder erzählen.
So nun muss ich aber wieder weiter. Die Geschäfte rufen ...

Sambi_ 
*winkt hecktisch und verschwindet sehr geschäftig wieder in den dunklen Gassen Sturmwinds_


----------



## leckaeis (1. Juli 2012)

Ich ärgere mich darüber, dass ich euren Post erst jetzt entdeckt habe. 
Bis ich mir auf eurem Server einen 80er hochgespielt habe, seid ihr mit den spannenderen Instanzen vermutlich wohl schon durch. 

Gerade durch Naxx und Ulduar wäre ich sehr gerne noch mal gelaufen, als 80er versteht sich. 
Aber ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## Ugla (1. Juli 2012)

Ach - auf 80 biste schnell und das wir durch alle 80er durch sind wird sicher noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.
Auch Naxx ist noch aktuell und nicht freigegeben. Also auch da sehe ich, selbst wenn du jetzt neu anfängst, durchaus noch gute Chancen.
Denn wenn wir den Item Lvl Cap nicht erhöhen wirst du dort sicher noch einiges gebrauchen können. Und wir sind schon daran interessiert das auch Neulinge eine gute Ausrüstung bekommen. Sonst nützen sie uns ja schon in Ulduar nichts und von weiteren Aufgaben die dann folgen möchte ich gar nicht erst sprechen. Es ist schon ein wenig anders als du es aus heutiger Sicht kennst. Wir fragen nicht nach deinem GS sondern uns ist klar das, wenn wir ein Cap einführen, wir auch den Neuligen unter die Arme greifen müssen, wollen wir sie nicht durch rdm-Inis schicken oder zum "sich ziehen lassen" auffordern ...
Du siehst, wir kenne dieses Problem. Und da wir es schon vor über 2,5 Jahren hatten als wir noch in "Classic" unterwegs waren, oder vor einem Jahr mit 70 auf der Scherbe, wird es schon gelöst werden...

Also nur Mut und ...

auf ein Bier ?

Sambi


----------



## leckaeis (1. Juli 2012)

Hmm, ich verstehe. 
Was bräuchtet ihr denn derzeit so an Klassen?

( Keine Sorge, mir macht JEDE Klasse Spaß  )


----------



## Ugla (2. Juli 2012)

Na dann hast du die freie Auswahl.
Bei uns spielt jeder was ihm/ihr am besten gefällt.
Von daher können auch mal 6 Paladine 6 Schurken 3 Priester und ein Jäger zusammen los ziehen und (damals noch mit 60) Raggi sein Feuer klauen ...
Ja, auch so kann man sich "Herausforderungen" schaffen ... 
_*lacht und schüttelt nur den Kopf bei dem Gedanken zu wirklichen Classic Zeiten so los gezogen zu sein - unmöglich ..._


----------



## Gruenhorn (2. August 2012)

*Update 02. August 2012:*
So, wir haben uns jetzt eine ganze Weile Naxxramas und Ulduar angesehen. Nun ist es an der Zeit mal wieder einen Schritt weiter zu machen. Ab naechster Woche geht es an die Tier 9 Raids, Pruefung des Kreuzfahrers und Onyxia. Entsprechend haben wir auch die Beschraenkungen im Itemlevel angehoben. Desweiteren haben wir bereits zwei sehr erfolgreiche Proberaids mit Incipiens von Gilneas gemacht. Das waren entspannte und lustige Abende. Diese Cross-Realm-Raids wollen wir auch weiter fortfuehren, um auch regelmaessig 25er Raids angehen zu koennen. 

Es gibt also genug zu tun. Wer uns bei unserem Anlauf auf die Eiskronenzitadelle unterstuetzen will, meldet sich bei uns im Forum.


----------



## Ugla (3. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn das verstaubtes in den Akten da ... _*pustet den Staub weg_
Eilig und Wichtig seht da drauf ... _*fängt an zu husten_
Wer hat das wieder liegen lassen ... ZAMIS ... immer wenn man ihn braucht ist er nicht da ...
Um was soll ich mich denn noch alles kümmern, und vor allem warum selbst ... ZAAmmmISSS

Wisst ihr, durch die neuen Freunde mit denen wir uns nun die Welt teilen (müssen) haben wir vor eine Aussenstelle für unseren Biergarten zu suchen und zu finden. Da bleibt mir kaum die Möglichkeit und Zeit in Sturmwind unsere Tore zu öffnen. Ständig bin ich hier und da und sehe mir die Örtlichkeiten an, verhandele mit der dortigen Verwaltung, prüfe Gästeaufkommen und Akzeptanz bei der Kundschaft und nun muss ich auch noch auf meine Nichte aufpassen. _*bleibt kurz stehen und packt die Akte wieder oben auf den Stapel_

Ja die ist Reporterin, ein gefährlicher Job das könnt ihr mir glauben. Es ist noch viel gefährlicher als mein letzter Ausflug mit den Tales. Gut das ist ein paar Tage her und ich hoffe doch stark das all die anderen Aufgaben die grad auf mich warten es bald wieder ermöglichen. Aber ich habe der Maid gegenüber eine familäre Verpflichtung und ja, auch einges Kapital in die Zeitung gesteckt. Da kommt das Abenteuer manchmal etwas kurz. Ihr wisst ja, Zeit ist Gold ... _*schein etwas in den Akten zu suchen_

Aber gerade gestern dachte ich wieder, du könntest mit deiner Zeit auch besseres anfangen als hier in Eisenschmiede nach einer Zwergin zu suchen und "Marktanalyse" zu betreiben. Wo ist Zamis nur immer wenn man ihn mal braucht. Aber klar, hier wartet Arbeit da ist er da wo er immer ist - möglichst weit weg .... _*wendet sich einem andern Aktenstapel zu

_Und dabei kamen bei uns im Gildenchat dauernd solche dummen Meldungen ... hat den Erfolg so und so erreicht ... hat den Erfolg dies und das errungen ... und so was.
Da wurde ich schon ein wenig ärgerlich. Nein nicht das diese Meldungen kamen oder gar das ich sie denjenigen nicht gegönnt hätte - Im Gegenteil! _*durchsucht einen dritten Stapel Akten_

Nein, viel mehr das ich mich nicht teilen kann ...
Das wäre wirklich klasse wenn ich das könnte, dann würde ich viel Spass bei der Prüfung der Champions haben und gleichzeitig noch Gold mit dem Biergarten verdienen. Ah hier ... _*zieht ein Schriftstück hervor und steckt es ein_

Nur wer würde die Maid dann beschützen und die Artikel für die Zeitung schreiben ...
Ach ich würde mich dann einfach noch verdoppeln.
Also doppelt ... verdoppeln_ *lacht und setzt den großen schwarzen Hut wieder auf_

Andererseits finden sich sicher auch so noch einige die die Tales und unsere wenigen Gnomenherzen bei den nächsten Erfolgen unterstützen. Wenn auch im Moment die Welt Kopf steht, es nur so möncht überall und Halbären die "World of Warcraft" überschwemmen ...

Sambi_* die schnell noch winkt und dann geschäftig weiter muss

_ach hier für euch zum lesen und Zeitvertreib in der Wartezeit *_lässt ein Zeitung liegen

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/200228-der-bote-zeitung-der-todeswache/
_


----------



## Gruenhorn (9. Oktober 2012)

Update 09. Oktober 2012:
Der Sommer ist rum, das Grillzeug ist im Keller verschwunden, die Abende werden laenger. Zeit mal wieder auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. Die Pandas haben Einzug gehalten. Die Einen sind da skeptisch und befuerchten eine Verniedlichung des Spiels, den Anderen gefaellts. Wir sind da ganz unpraetentioes, Pandas sind bei unseren Raids zugelassen, Moenche haben wir von unseren Raids allerdings erstmal ausgeschlossen. Wir werden diese Entscheidung beizeiten ueberpruefen, also ob der Moench sich vom DMG- bzw. Heal-Output halbwegs einsortiert. Es kann allerdings auch sein, dass wir ihn erst zu unseren Raids zulassen, wenn wir irgendwann mit Lvl 90 das Mogu'shangewoelbe unsicher machen, wo dann auch die ersten Set Items fuer Moenche verfuegbar werden.

Aber bis dahin fliesst noch eine Menge Stahl durch die Kessel von Ironforge. Zunaechst mal werden wir den obersten Kreuzfahrern die Pruefung abnehmen, sprich wir gehen jetzt PdoK an. Das Itemlevel fuer Marken- und Kaufequip wurde auf 232 erhoeht. Mit etwas Glueck, viel Schweiss und moeglichst wenig Traenen sollten wir Anub'arak in den naechsten Wochen die Leviten gelesen haben. Und danach gehts Arthas an den Kragen. 

Wer also "damals" nicht die Gelegenheit hatte, sich zum Koenigsmoerder zu machen oder dem Gearscore-Wahn nichts abgewinnen konnte: hier ist die Moeglichkeit, dem Lich King entgegen zu treten, mit einem netten Raid, der sich seine Erfolge Schritt fuer Schritt selbst erarbeitet, ohne Stress, Mobbing und GoGoGo.


----------



## Gruenhorn (25. Oktober 2012)

Update 25. Oktober 2012:
So, ein weiterer Schritt ist getan, am Dienstag haben wir Anub'arak heroisch zu Fall gebracht. PdoK 10 ist also clear. Daran haben wir schon die ein oder andere ID geknabbert. Wobei wir die ersten Versuche in PdoK noch mit 226er Gear gemacht haben. Aber auch jetzt mit 232er Equipment braucht man bei Anub noch ein bissel Glueck. Wenn man in der letzten Phase die Leute nicht zu hoch heilen darf und sie dann einen dicken Treffer einstecken muessen, kippt schnell mal einer um. 

Im Anschluss wurde nach einer kurzen Anlaufschwierigkeit auch Yogg-Saron umgehoackcht. Algalon hat sich noch zu vehement gewehrt, aber auch da robben wir uns ran, noch ein zwei Abende ueben, dann ist auch er Geschichte. Und dann nochmal mit 226er Equipment fuer den "Herold der Titanen".

Es geht also voran. Wir werden jetzt in der naechsten Zeit noch ein paar Mal PdoK gehen, zumindest bis alle Interessierten den Erfolg haben und fuer uns nichts Sinnvolles mehr zu holen ist. Darueber hinaus schauen wir natuerlich weiterhin bei Algalon rein und sagen bei Interesse auch bei Yogg-Saron nochmal Hallo. In Ulduar fehlen uns eh noch einige heroische Erfolge.

All dies laeuft auch weiterhin als Cross Realm Raid mit Incipiens von Gilneas. Wer also von Gilneas kommt und Lust auf 80er Raids hat, meldet sich einfach mal bei ihnen.  Und ebenfalls dabei, unsere Freunde von "Ein Herz für Gnome" und das nun schon seit fast drei Jahren. Wir hoffen, dass wir in absehbarer Zeit auch wieder regelmaessige 25er Raids machen koennen. 

Wer dies ebenfalls spannend findet und uns beim letzten Schwungholen vor der Eiskronenzitadelle unterstuetzen will, meldet sich bei uns im Forum.

... und hier gibt es tonnenweise Screenshots und Geschichte -> Facebook


----------



## Gruenhorn (5. November 2012)

*Update 5. November 2012:*
Es ist vollbracht. Samstag haben wir Algalon davon ueberzeugt, dass Azeroth doch noch nicht verloren ist. Das war echt eine schwere Geburt. Dabei ist der Kampf eigentlich gar nicht soo schwer, es kann nur einfach viel schief gehen. Vor allem wenn mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig passieren, kollabierende Sterne und Meteoreinschlaege. Dass man ueber die ganze Zeit konzentriert bei der Sache sein muss, ist ja selbstverstaendlich, dennoch uebersieht man mal den roten Kranz auf dem Boden oder laeuft von einem schwarzen Loch ins andere. In aller Regel war's das dann mit dem Versuch. Aber auf einmal hat dann doch alles super funktioniert. Ein grosser Erfolg fuer die Gilde und eine grosse Genugtuung fuer alle Beteiligten. Ein dickes Gratz, auch an die, die nicht dabei sein konnten, aber dort mit uns schon viele Heldentode gestorben sind. Nun gilt es, ein bisschen Routine reinzubringen und dann den "Herold der Titanen" anzugehen.

Vor diesem Hoehepunkt haben wir uns bei Onyxia warm gemacht, uns einmal von den Welpen wegbeissen lassen, aber es dann im zweiten Anlauf doch noch mit dem Erfolg geschafft. Danach ging es dann in Ulduar weiter. Hier konnten wir Freya zusammen mit den drei Aeltesten wegpfluecken. Auch hier ein Gratz an alle, ohne Wipe und mit nur 9 Leuten, nicht schlecht.  Bei Mimiron muessen wir allerdings nochmal ueben. Das roten Knoepfchen macht doch einen ziemlich grossen Unterschied.

Alles in allem ein super Raidwochenende. Morgen stehen noch der Kaefer aus PdoK und der Abstieg in den Wahnsinn auf dem Programm. Auch hier gibts noch ein paar Erfolge zu holen und hoffentlich auch zu feiern. Wie das aussieht, wenn wir losziehen, kann man in Wort und Bild auf unserer Facebook Seite begutachten. 

Wer dabei sein will, meldet sich in unserem Forum.


----------



## Gruenhorn (20. November 2012)

*Update 20. November 2012:*
Wie die Zeit vergeht, wenn man sich amuesiert. Es ist jetzt ein Jahr her, dass wir den Levelstopp 70 aufgehoben haben und von der Scherbenwelt nach Nordend aufgebrochen sind. 

Ein ganzes Jahr in dieser Kaelte und das mit einer Stoffrobe, darueber macht sich auch keiner Gedanken. 

Wir haben zur Zeit einen richtig guten Lauf, die Erfolge purzeln rein, dass es eine Freude ist. Freitag wuerde wieder PdoK komplett leer gemacht. Samstag haben wir in Ulduar viele Erfolge geholt. Heute abend soll zum ersten Mal Mimiron im Hardmode kippen. Ausserdem bereiten wir uns auf den Herold der Titanen vor. Ebenfalls auf der Agenda stehen noch der Flammenlevi mit allen Tuermen und auch Yogg-Saron ohne die Hilfe aller Waechter. Das wird nicht leicht.

Aber so langsam, ganz langsam, neigt sich T9 dem Ende entgegen. Wir werden das Ganze jetzt in in aller Ruhe zu Ende bringen. Jeder soll die Moeglichkeit haben, die Erfolge zu machen, vor allem den Herold. Und dann richten sich die Blicke langsam zur Zitadelle. Ein Termin ist noch nicht festgelegt. Ein ernsthafter Run auf ICC mit Anhebung des Itemcaps ist dieses Jahr aber wohl nicht mehr zu erwarten. 

Also, es ist noch Zeit genug, sich neu zu orientieren und uns beim Sturm auf die Zitadelle zu unterstuetzen. Wer dabei sein will, meldet sich in unserem Forum. Wer gern ein paar Beweisbilder sehen will, die gibts hier.


----------



## Gruenhorn (28. November 2012)

*Update 28. November 2012:*
Es ist geschafft. Lange haben wir an dem Equipment gefarmt, auch in letzter Sekunde musste noch einiges umgestellt werden und Notfall-200er-Items besorgt werden. Und das Plateau war mit Leichen gepflastert. Aber wir haben es geschafft, Tales hat den Herold der Titanen errungen. Gratulation an alle Beteiligten und 1000 Dank an unsere Raidleiter. Wer von den Gnomen, Incipiens oder Tales gestern abend nicht dabei sein konnte, keine Sorge, wir wiederholen das nochmal. 

Der anschliessende Versuch auf Mimiron war zwar nicht so erfolgreich, aber hey, den Herold im ersten ernsthaften Versuch zu schaffen, war fast mehr als man erwarten konnte. Bilder wie immer auf Facebook.

So kanns weitergehen.


----------



## Sarothan (28. November 2012)

gz ^^


----------



## Gruenhorn (19. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank, Sarothan. 

*Update 19. Dezember 2012:*
In den vergangenen Wochen ist viel passiert. Es gab ein bissel Aufregung, weil ein paar Neuzugaenge unsere mit Absicht sehr offen gehaltenen Regeln noch offener ausgelegt hatten. Das haben wir nun korrigiert und klar formuliert, wie das gemeint ist mit dem "Wir machen das zusammen".  

Desweiteren haben wir eine neue Gilde gegruendet, Untold Tales, in der sich unsere hochstufigen Twinks austoben koennen. Dort kann man gemeinsam mit ein paar anderen Tales-Spielern in Pandaria-Instanzen oder -Szenarien gehen, ohne schon den entsprechenden Gildenerfolg fuer die Level Stopp Gilde zu holen. Tales holt sich die Erfolge auch, aber erst, wenn wir auf Pandaria angekommen sind. Obiwa hat sich bereit erklaert, den Gildenleiter zu machen. Obi hat fast drei Jahre Offizierserfahrung und ist auch gern im hochstufigen Bereich unterwegs, somit der ideale Mann fuer den Job. 

Und wir konnten gestern auch nochmal ein fetten Erfolg einfahren. Seit gestern abend gibt es vier neue Herolde der Titanen, Zwen, Smorla und Hiehlmi von den Tales und Sturmschwert von Helden der Urzeit. Es war echt ein hartes Stueck Arbeit, wir haben fast 3 Stunden auf Algalon eingedroschen, wurden haeufig von ungluecklichen Konstellationen dahingerafft, aber dann nach einer kleinen Umbaumassnahme, statt drei Vollheiler nur noch zweieinhalb Heiler und dafuer ein bissel mehr DMG, hat es endlich geklappt. Gratz an alle Beteiligten und an die vier Gluecklichen. Und 1001 Dank fuer Eure Geduld und Ausdauer, das war eine bemerkenswerte Leistung und damit meine ich nicht nur das Gameplay. Nochmal miterleben kann man den Abend wie immer auf Facebook.

Ein aufregendes Jahr 2012 geht langsam zu Ende. Noch haben wir nicht alle Pfeile verschossen, fuer ein Resuemee ist es noch ein bissel zu frueh, aber der Ausblick auf 2013 ist schon toll. Denn nun baut sie sich formatfuellend vor uns auf, die Eiskronenzitadelle. Anfang des Jahres gehts los. Aktuell ist Fr, der 04.01.2013 als erster Termin ins Auge gefasst. Vielleicht haelt man vorher nochmal einen Zeh ins Wasser, aber das sehen wir dann situativ.

Wer bei all dem dabei sei will, meldet sich bei uns im Forum und hinterlaesst ein paar Fussspuren im Bewerbungsbereich.


----------



## Gruenhorn (7. Januar 2013)

*Update 07. Januar 2013:*
Mit einem Paukenschlag ging das alte Jahr zu Ende und mit einem Paukenschlag beginnt auch das neue Jahr. Gerade mal drei Wochen ist es her, dass wir den Erfolg "Herold der Titanen" bestaetigen konnten und nun gehts mit grossen Schritten weiter in die Eiskronenzitalle. Am ersten Abend haben wir es mit 25 Leuten bis vor Professor Seuchenmord geschafft. Und das groesstenteils mit 232er Sets und vereinzelten 245er oder 251er Random Epics. Das war nicht zu erwarten und deswegen umso erfreulicher. 

Toll war einerseits, dass wir soweit gekommen sind, andererseits und vor allem aber, dass wir den Raid bis auf den letzten Platz vollgemacht haben. Wir koennen also mit grosser Zuversicht auf die kommenden Wochen blicken. Nun schauen wir uns in aller Ruhe die Eiskronenzitadelle an, sammeln Erfolge, Erfahrung und Equipment und vergessen dabei aber nicht, dass wir noch ein paar alte Rechnungen offen haben, Mimiron, Yogg-Saron +X und diverse Erfolge in PdOK. 

Und wir haben auch weiterhin Spielerzuwachs. Derzeit ist es fuer unsere Nachzuegler recht einfach den Anschluss zu finden. 232er Sets koennen gekauft werden, viel besser equipped sind unsere Stammraider auch nicht. Und wir haben gerade erst mit ICC angefangen. Wer also noch ein Huehnchen mit Arthas zu rupfen hat, das waere jetzt der perfekte Termin bei uns einzusteigen. Hinterlasst ein paar nette Zeilen in unserem Bewerbungsbereich, der Rest ist meist nur Formsache.

Die Bilder zum ersten ICC Abend gibts wie immer auf Facebook.


----------



## Gruenhorn (16. Januar 2013)

*Update 16. Januar 2013:*
Der Lich King ist geschlagen! Yes!! Zugegeben in der einfachen Variante, erstmal, aber immerhin mit 232er Sets und vereinzelten Random Epics. Ein super Erfolg fuer die Beteiligten, fuer die Raidleiter und fuer die ganze Gilde. Nun geht es daran, dass wir den Buff ausschalten und dann schauen wir es laeuft. Im Zweifelsfall gehen wir dann auf 251er Sets, mal gucken. Die Bilder gibts wie immer auf Facebook.

Und es gibt noch einiges mehr zu vermelden. Manil und ich haben die Positionen getauscht. Er ist beruflich und privat so eingespannt, dass ihm nicht genug Zeit fuer WoW bleibt, sprich ich bin nun Gildenmeister, bis sich die Situation bei ihm wieder entspannt. Und weil mit ihm und Ellagria zwei aktive Offiziere entfallen und unsere Raidleiter ueber die letzten Monate und teilweise sogar Jahre einen super Job machen, haben wir den dreien den Offiziersstatus angeboten. 

Ich freue mich, dass alle zugesagt haben und wir nun Melagar, Lirrin und Elduan als neue Offiziere begruessen duerfen. Der Offistatus kann kein Ausgleich fuer die geleistete Arbeit sein, aber es soll ein kleines Zeichen dafuer sein, dass wir ein richtig glueckliches Haendchen mit unserer Raidleitung haben, die sowohl sachkundig, als auch zwischenmenschlich absolut kompetent, geduldig und beharrlich zu Werke gehen. Dafuer an dieser Stelle nochmal vielen, vielen Dank Euch Dreien!!

Wie geht es nun weiter bei uns. Eigentlich eine klare Sache. Wir versuchen zusammen mit "Helden der Urzeit" von Gilneas auf einen halbwegs stabilen 25er Raid hinzuarbeiten. Und wir versuchen ICC ohne den Buff zu machen. Desweiteren haben wir noch einige Rechnungen in Ulduar und den andern Raids offen. Es gibt also genug zu tun. Wer dabei sein will, meldet sich in unserem Bewerbungsforum.


----------



## Xerwemo (16. Januar 2013)

Gratulation zu eurem Lich King-Kill 

Wünsche euch noch viel Spaß im heroischen Modus. 

- Beo (Falls mich noch wer kennt :3)


----------



## Gruenhorn (21. Januar 2013)

Beonadryt, na klar kennen wir Dich noch. Immer noch in Rift unterwegs?


----------



## Gruenhorn (28. Januar 2013)

* aus der Abteilung : Frischfleisch, oder "Huch, die haben mich doch genommen..."*

Um es Neueinsteigern etwas leichter zu machen, hier mal ein kleiner Text zur Orientierung.

Wenn Dein neuer Tales Mainchar ein ehemaliger Raidchar ist, solltest Du kontrollieren, dass er kein Equip oberhalb unseres aktuellen Itemlevel Caps traegt. Wo dieses Cap liegt, laesst sich in den Gildenregeln nachlesen. Wir gehen lieber mit Leuten raiden, die hoffnungslos unterequipped sind, als mit Equipment, das wir hier noch nicht zum Raiden freigegeben haben. Im schlimmsten Fall bleibt der Slot halt leer, das ist auch kein Beinbruch.

Natuerlich sind die Raids dazu da, die Leute mit Equipment auszustatten, dennoch gehoert es zum guten Ton, nicht darauf zu warten. Im Vorfeld ein paar Materialien farmen und sich schonmal Etwas basteln lassen, ist in jedem Fall eine sehr gute Idee und zeigt Einsatzbereitschaft.

Keinesfalls solltest Du auf die Idee kommen, den Charakter ausserhalb des Gildenraids in Raidinstanzen auszustatten. Das Argument "... dann brauche ich Euch kein Equipment wegzuwuerfeln ..." zieht hier nicht.  Es hilft uns nichts, wenn wir Leute vor der Tuer zurueck lassen muessen, weil sie die ID schon angefangen haben. Und wir machen Werbung damit, dass wir unser Equipment ehrlich verdienen, nicht hinter dem Ruecken eines 90ers. Also Leech Runs gehen schonmal gar nicht.

Auch die ID zu Ende zu spielen, ist ein No-Go. Das Argument "... aber morgen waere die ID eh resettet worden ..." gilt leider nicht, weil wir die ID vielleicht in die kommende Woche verlaengern. 

Grundsaetzlich gilt : Hier ticken die Uhren ein bissel anders. Wir machen unser Ding, ohne Stress, ohne Protokoll der Raidattendance, keiner muss sein Interface zeigen, keiner muss Recount Logs posten, im Gegenteil, das Posten von Recount Logs ist hier verpoent. 

Wir sind zwar eine "Progressgilde", wir versuchen immer ein Stueckchen weiter zu kommen, aber deswegen lassen wir uns nicht hetzen. Und auch wenn man an einem Abend keinen Loot erwuerfeln konnte, keine Hektik, wir kommen bestimmt nochmal an diesem Boss vorbei. 

Es geht nicht darum irgendwo der Tollste oder der Beste zu sein. Es geht darum, dass wir was zusammen unternehmen und das auch gern mit Erfolg(en). 

Also erstmal einen Gang runterschalten und sich umgucken, ah, Nordend, was gibts denn hier so ....


----------



## Gruenhorn (31. Januar 2013)

Tales Gildenolympiade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wann:* Dienstag 5. Februar, 21 Uhr
*Wo:* sammeln Dalaran Brunnen ab 20:30 Uhr
*Was:* Spass, Spiel, Sport, Spannung und Spektakel
*Wer:* Tales und Gnome, 80er Chars, ggfs Twink mit Hut
*CvD:* Suviel

Die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug, nun steht sie kurz bevor, die Tales Gildenolympiade. 

Zunaechst mal ein paar organisatorische Infos. Am Dienstag geht es los, wir treffen uns locker ab 20:30 Uhr am Brunnen in Dalaran. Gegen 21 Uhr werden wir dann durchstarten. Der Dienstagsraid setzt also diese Woche aus. Wie lang wir unterwegs sein werden, kann man noch nicht sagen. Dafuer fehlen einfach die Erfahrungswerte. Grundsaetzlich sollte man mit seinem 80er Main dabei sein. Wenn dieser den Hut aus Tausend Nadeln nicht mehr hat, kann das aber auch ein Twink sein. Fuer diese Disziplin ist der Charakterlevel nicht wichtig. Wie man den Hut bekommt, steht im Anmeldethread. Wer die Regatta mit einem Twink machen muss, kann den natuerlich auch schon auf dem Gnomenkutter in Tausend Nadeln parken.

So, und nun noch ein paar Worte zum Inhalt. Ich selbst besitze auch nur wenig Informationen, aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten hat mir Suviel schon verraten. Es wird Sportspiele in unterschiedlichen Disziplinen geben und ja, es wird auch eine Art Regatta in Tausend Nadeln geben. Die Spiele werden an unterschiedlichen Stellen in Azeroth stattfinden, teilweise auch in Sturmwind. Fuer die Platzierungen gibt es Punkte, die dann fuer die Ermittlung der GesamtsiegerIn addiert werden. Und es winken natuerlich fetteste Preise, die teilweise kaum noch mit Silber aufzuwiegen sein sollen!! Desweiteren gibts einen freien, einstuendigen Aufenthalt auf der Tales Offiziers Insel. Na, wenn einem das nicht die Traenen in die Augen treibt.

Also, seid dabei. Danken wir Suviel fuer die Vorbereitung und Durchfuehrung der Olympiade mit einer grossen Beteiligung und mit einem tollen und lustigen Abend.

Ah, und wenn genug Leute in einem schicken Sportdress anruecken, koennten wir nachher noch eine Miss / Mister Olympia Wahl machen.  

Moegen die Spiele beginnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach, Du bist nicht bei den Tales? Verdammt. Dann fix bewerben und bis Dienstag einen Char auf 80 bringen.


----------



## Gruenhorn (28. Februar 2013)

*Update 28. Februar 2013:*
Und zack, sind die ersten beiden Monate des neuen Jahres schon wieder rum. Wie die Zeit vergeht, wenn man sich amuesiert. Seit dem letzten Update hatten wir einen vollen Terminkalender. Und der war nicht nur mit Raidterminen gefuellt.

Anfang Februar hatten wir unsere Gildenolympiade. Suviel und Woska haben ein super Event vorbereitet. Liebevoll und sorgfaeltig ausgesuchte Locations, tolle Spiele und eine super Stimmung, auch -aber nicht nur- wegen des eingeschobenen Saufgelages. Ein wunderbarer Abend, an den wir noch lange denken werden. Hier gibts einiges zum Nachlesen. Bilder gibts natuerlich wie immer auf Facebook, runterscrollen bis zum 05. Februar.

Desweiteren hatten wir letztes Wochenende unseren ersten Rollentauschtag. Wer normalerweise heilt, sollte mal tanken. Gewohnheitsmaessige DD sollten mal heilen. Ein Spitzenabend, vielen Dank fuer die gute Idee, Falix. Das erste Mal ueberhaupt, dass ich jemals getankt habe. Mit Moench und in Erbstuecken, also boese boese boese an den Regeln vorbei, aber es war ja auch eine Ausnahme. Auch hier gibts eine schoene Bilderstrecke auf Facebook, runterscrollen bis zum 23. Februar.

Bereits Mitte Februar haben wir das Itemlevel fuer Raids ein weiteres, fuer Nordend letztes Mal angehoben. Es ist nun alles erlaubt, was mit Punkten oder Gold gekauft oder mit Handwerk hergestellt werden kann. Im Grunde ist alles erlaubt, was aus Nordend kommt. Ausgenommen sind lediglich Items, die ausserhalb des Tales Raid gelootet wurden, sprich nur relevant fuer "alte" Raidchars, die noch ICC25HC oder RS Equip aus frueheren Tagen haben.

Heisst im Klartext, wir werden jetzt verstaerkt die heroische Version der ICC Bosse angehen. Damit wollen wir unser Equip weiter aufwerten. Freitag gehts damit los. Und wir werden jetzt auch die noch anstehenden Erfolge in Ulduar angehen. Mimiron Hardmode, Yogg +x und was sonst noch fehlt fuer den Ulduar Drachen. Das steht fuer Samstag auf der Agenda.

Also, es gibt viel zu tun. Wer dabei sein will, meldet sich in unserem Bewerbungsforum.


----------



## Gruenhorn (16. April 2013)

*Update 16. April 2013:*
Wir sind jetzt schon seit November 2011 in Nordend unterwegs. Eine lange Zeit. Wir sind jetzt im Endspurt. Am Wochenende haben wir nochmal eine Erfolgsrunde in Ulduar eingelegt. In der Eiskronenzitadelle haben wir bis auf Arthas alle Bosse auf heroisch gelegt. Es gibt einige Erfolge, die man noch machen koennte, auch und vor allem den Drachen. In den kommenden IDs soll LK hero soll noch umkippen. Halion hero nehmen wir auch gern mit. Aber hier werden wir -wie immer kurz vor dem Contentwechsel- schauen, wie die Stimmung ist. Gesehen haben wir alles, was nach 17 Monaten Nordend auch nicht verblueffend ist. 

Nach dem kommenden Raidwochenende wird die Abstimmung losgehen, wer noch was auf Nordend erledigt haben moechte und wer bereit ist, weiter nach Hyjal oder Vashj'ir zu ziehen. Anhand dieses Stimmungsbildes schauen wir dann, wann wir die letzte Nordend Raid ID einlaeuten.

Ohne jetzt schon uebermaessig resuemieren zu wollen, Nordend hat seit Patch 3.3.x erfreulich wenige Aenderungen erfahren. Es wurden zumindest keine Instanzen und Raids heraus- oder umgepatcht, wie Zul'Aman, Zul'Gurub, AQ20 oder die ganzen Classic Instanzen. Wir haben auch keine Not den Content zu wechseln, wie seinerzeit unsere Flucht vor Cata auf die Scherbe. Lediglich der Wegfall der Moeglichkeit, ueber den Dungeonbrowser heroische Instanzen machen zu koennen, hat das Bild etwas getruebt. Nachzuegler hatten es damit ein bisschen schwerer, an brauchbares Pre-Raid Equipment und Gerechtigkeitspunkte zu kommen. Umso schoener, wenn man zusammen mit der Gilde im Pulk leveln und sich fuer die Raids equippen kann.

Und das geht bald wieder los, ohne einen konkreten Termin nennen zu koennen, nicht mal auf den Monat will ich mich festlegen. Aber wer von Anfang an dabei sein will, kann sich schon langsam orientieren. Wir suchen keine fertig equippten Raidchars, im Gegenteil. Wir suchen Leute, die Bock haben, die Cata Gebiete durchzuquesten, die sich in einer eingespielten und entspannten Gildengemeinschaft die Cata Instanzen ansehen wollen und die mit uns durch die Raids zuckeln und letztendlich Neltharion gegenuebertreten wollen. 

Wer sehen will, wie das bei uns in der Vergangenheit ausgesehen hat, kann auf der Facebook Seite runterscrollen und sich ein Bild machen. Classic->Scherbe Oktober 2010. Scherbe->Nordend November 2011. Losgehen wird es wie immer in Burg Sturmwind bei Behsten. Dort wird gemeinsam der Levelstopp rausgenommen. Danach werden sich bestimmt einige Neigungsgruppen finden, die entweder questen oder durch die Instanzen gehen. Bei Level 84,9 macht dann jeder seinen Levelstopp wieder rein. Sobald der Tross nach ein paar Wochen dort angekommen ist, gibt's das Ding 85 Event und ein Pulk gruen-blau-equippter Chars stuermt zum Wipen in den ersten Raid. 

Wer dabei sein will, wenn das Band durchschnitten wird, meldet sich in unserem Forum im Bewerbungsbereich. Der Schreibzugriff fuer Gaeste ist ein kleines Suchspiel. Wer die Stickies liest, wird da aber flott fuendig.


----------



## Gruenhorn (23. April 2013)

So, die Abstimmung, wann es nach Cata gehen soll, laeuft. Es sieht sehr danach aus, dass wir die kommende Raid ID noch in Nordend verbringen, aber dann geht es vermutlich sehr bald weiter. 

Wer noch eine Rechnung mit Todesschwinge offen hat, hat jetzt die Gelegenheit von Anfang an dabei zu sein. 
Also: Leveln von 80 auf 84, gemeinsamer Ding auf 85 und dann wird geraidet.

Wer sich uns anschliessen will, kann sich in unserem Bewerbungsbereich melden.


----------



## Gruenhorn (3. Mai 2013)

Moinsen allerseits,

so, wie schon im internen Bereich des Forums angekuendigt, hier nochmal im oeffentlichen Bereich:

Samstag 04.05. geht es weiter nach Cata. Wir probieren nochmal gildenintern eine Heroldgruppe beisammen zu bekommen. Sollte das klappen, gehen wir zuerst nach Ulduar. Ansonsten gehen wir direkt zu Behsten und nehmen den Levelstopp raus.

Wie geht es dann weiter? Wie auch beim letzten Content Wechsel robben wir uns langsam ans Raidlevel heran. Wir werden also bei 84,99 nochmal einen Stopp machen und darauf warten, dass der Pulk auf dem Level angekommen ist. Bis dahin gibts ja erstmal genug zu tun. Gebiete durchquesten, ggfs Berufe nachziehen, non-hero Instanzen, etc. Und ohne Levelstopp kann man sich natuerlich auch nochmal dem PvP widmen.

Das Herantasten an die 84,99 sollte man nicht auf die Spitze treiben. Prominentes Beispiel fuer ein Oooops-Erlebnis war Ellagria. Da hat's vorzeitig Plopp gemacht.  Mit Archaeologie oder Kraeutern klappt das aber ganz gut. Idealerweise tastet man sich so heran, dass man durch das Abschliessen der Koch-Daily in Sturmwind auf 85 dingt. Das ist dann naemlich das naechste Event, Ding 85 und dann zum Wipen ab in den ersten Raid, ohne heroisches Instanzenequip. Fuer das Ding 85 Event gibt es natuerlich noch kein Timing.

Es geht wieder los. Leute, ich freu mich. Hatte auch schon kalte Zehen in den Stoffpantoffeln.


----------



## Gruenhorn (13. Mai 2013)

So, nun sind die meisten bereits 84,9. Mehr als 20 Chars immerhin! Wie gehts denn nun weiter?

Nach aktueller Erkenntnislage waere der Plan fuer die kommenden Wochen wie folgt :

17.-18.05. LK hero / Halion hero nachholen
25.05. Ding 85 beim Kochquest NPC in SW und im direkten Anschluss "Wipe Raid"
31-05. - 01.06. Hero Instanzen und Equip WE
ab 07.-08.06. regulaerer Raidbetrieb
Wir haben also volles Programm. Viele sind nebenbei noch mit dem Meister der Lehren beschaeftigt, sprich es gibt genug zu tun.

Was sich derzeit bei uns tut, kann man immer gut auf der Facebook Seite nachschauen:
http://www.facebook....182626825195301


----------



## Gruenhorn (22. Mai 2013)

*Update 22. Mai 2013:*
Freitag, 24.05. 21 Uhr : Ding 85 und Wiperaid

Am Freitag gehts wieder los. Um 21 Uhr treffen wir uns beim Kochquest NPC in Sturmwind vor dem Verlies und dingen gemeinsam auf 85. Danach gehts ueber Behsten direkt in den ersten Raid, nach aktueller Hochrechnung wird es wohl der Pechschwingenabstieg werden. 

Man darf gespannt sein, wie weit man mit Quest- und Nonhero-Equipment kommt. Und wenn wir genug haben, uns von Magmaul und dem Omnotron Verteidigungssystem verkloppen zu lassen, gehen wir in unsere ersten heroischen Instanzen und equippen uns mal ordendlich. 

Endlich gehts wieder los!!


----------



## Gruenhorn (3. Juni 2013)

*Update 03. Juni 2013:*
Wir sind wieder im Groove. Die Raids finden wieder regelmaessig Di, Fr und Sa statt. Im Pechschwingenabstieg stehen wir vor Nefarian und in der Bastion des Zwielichts sind wir immerhin an Halfus vorbei. Und das alles immer noch mit 346er Equipment und den im Raid gelooteten Epics. Nicht soo schlecht. 

Mal schauen, ob Nefarian mit diesem Equipment machbar ist. Das probieren wir am Dienstag nochmal aus. Ansonsten gibts auch noch den Thron der vier Winde und die Baradin Festung, sofern die Allianz mal Tol Barad haelt. 

Wir stehen also noch ganz am Anfang, sind noch nicht komplett equipped und haben noch keinen Raid gecleared. Ein guter Zeitpunkt sich bei uns einzufinden und von Beginn an dabei zu sein. Wer ebenfalls Lust hat, die Cata Raids von der Pieke auf zu spielen, meldet sich bei uns im Bewerbungsforum. Die Logindaten verstecken sich in einem der Stickies.


----------



## Gruenhorn (19. Juni 2013)

* Update 19. Juni 2013:*
Ha, und da ist es geschafft, der erste Cataclysm Raidboss ist bezwungen. Mit eher moderaten Erfolgsaussichten sind wir in den Raid gestartet. Einige Male waren wir kurz davor, 7%, 4%. Und dann endlich lag Cho'gall vor uns. Gratzi und vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten und auch denen, die im Vorfeld an diesem Erfolg mitgearbeitet haben. Die Bilder sind wie immer auf Facebook zu besichtigen.


----------



## Gruenhorn (22. Juli 2013)

* Update 22. Juli 2013:*
Draussen sind 30 Grad, die Grills rauchen, das Bier ist kalt. Gaenzlich antizyklisch macht sich eine wackere Schar auf in die Baradinfestung und haut entgegen aller Erwartungen einen Boss nach dem anderem um. Baradinfestung clear. Leute, super Leistung. :daumenhoch:


----------



## Gruenhorn (30. Juli 2013)

*Update 30. Juli 2013:*
Die Hitzewelle geht weiter. Der Raid muss seine Kraefte einteilen, sonst dehydrieren die Wasserelementare. Jetzt ist der richtige Zeitpunkt, um in Ruhe einen Char nachzuziehen, und dann, wenn die Temperaturen wieder raidfaehig werden, kraftvoll zuzubeissen. Aktueller Stand der Dinge : Baradinfestung und Bastion des Zwielichts haben wir bereits clearen koennen. Im Pechschwingenabstieg standen wir ein paar Mal vor Nefarian, viel hat dabei nicht gefehlt. Alles natuerlich non-hero und mit maximal 359er Equipment. Es ist also noch eine Menge zu tun. Wie das alles aussieht, laesst sich auf www.facebook.com/Talesfromthepast begutachten. Wer Cata von der Pieke auf mitmachen will, hat noch nicht viel verpasst. Bewerbungen bitte in unser Forum. Wie man dort schreiben kann, findet sich im Board-Sticky.


----------



## Gruenhorn (26. September 2013)

So, es ist soweit ... Tales beendet den Levelstopp und begibt sich nun in den Entcontent. Auf dem Weg dorthin machen wir noch Abstecher in die Cataclysm Raids, Dienstag hatten wir einige vielversprechende Versuche an Ragnaros. Noch ein bissel ueben, dann liegt der. 

Der letzte Zwischenstopp wird dann bei 89,99 sein. Dort warten wir noch auf die weniger schnellen .... also mich ... *hust* ... dingen dann gemeinsam auf 90 und rocken im direkten Anschluss unseren ersten Raid. Wann das stattfindet, ist noch nicht festgelegt, duerfte sich aber im Bereich der kommenden 8 Tage bewegen.

Nun gehts auf in den Endcontent. Auch hier werden wir unseren Stil fortsetzen. Wir gehen es in Ruhe an, keiner muss seinen Job aufgeben, um bei uns Schritt zu halten. Wir holen keine First-Kills, aber wir werden den Content durchspielen. Die Raidtermine bleiben auf job- und elternfreundlichen Zeiten : Di, Fr, Sa 21h.

Eine lange Levelstopp Zeit geht nun zu Ende. 2009 sind wir gestartet. Die Geschichte der Gilde und deren Fortschritt, kann man sehr gut in diesem Thread nachvollziehen, beginnend mit der ersten Gildenwerbung und dem ersten Zul'Gurub Raid. Dieser Thread hat mehr Views als jeder andere in diesem Forum, an dieser Stelle herzlichen Dank fuer das Interesse. Eine reichbebilderte Historie nebst Nachruf auf die Levelstopps und umfangreicher Lobhudelei gibts bei www.facebook.com/Talesfromthepast

Man sieht sich in Pandaria.


----------



## Gruenhorn (9. Oktober 2013)

Am kommenden Samstag, den 12.10., werden wir gemeinsam auf Level 90 dingen und uns im direkten Anschluss in einem der T14 Raids verpruegeln lassen. 

Damit beenden wir endgueltig unsere Levelstopp Zeit und widmen uns dem Endcontent. Ein letztes Mal scharf auf den XP Balken schauen, dass man nicht vorzeitig dingt. 200k XP vor Stufe 90 ab nach Sturmwind und bei Behsten den Levellock reinmachen. Am Samstag kommt dann Levellock wieder raus und wir dingen gemeinsam mit Kochquest in Sturmwind auf 90.

Und natuerlich gab es dabei auch wieder ein Huppsala, zwei Leute sind vorzeitig 90 geworden. Tja, wer den Schaden spottet jeder Beschreibung... oder so.  

Tales beendet damit offiziell nach 4 Jahren die Levelstopp Zeit und wird eine normale Gilde. Normal ist dabei natuerlich relativ. Wir werden weiterhin unseren Stil beibehalten. Wir verstehen uns weiterhin als Anlaufstelle fuer alle, die den Content in Ruhe und ohne Gearscore Wahnsinn erleben wollen. Wir starten ab Samstag mit unseren 5.x Raids. Wer also noch einsteigen und mit einer eingespielten Gruppe diesen Content angehen will, meldet sich bei uns im Forum. Wie man dort postet, findet sich im Sticky im Bewerbungsbereich.


----------



## Gruenhorn (14. Oktober 2013)

So, das war's. Die Levelstopp Zeit ist nun wirklich vorbei. 

Am Samstag haben wir gemeinsam auf 90 gedingt, uns kurz umgezogen, soweit das moeglich war und sind - immer noch recht bescheiden equipped - im Mogu'shangewoelbe angetreten. Der Erfolg war ueberwaeltigend, zumindest beim Trash bis vor die Huendchen. Dort war dann aber schnell Schluss. Und es war auch klar, dass wir nicht ansatzweise eine Chance haben, an den dreien vorbeizukommen. Aber kommste heut nicht, kommste morgen. Es braucht noch etwas mehr Equip und es braucht auf jeden Fall auch noch viel Eingewoehnung. Viel Blingbling ueberall und viel Zeugs, in dem man stehen kann, aber den Encounter als solchen fand ich trotzdem sehr interessant und ich freu mich schon auf die Revanche am Dienstag.

An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an Yasina fuer's Mitkommen und auch fuer die Unterstuetzung bei den anschliessenden Hero Instanzen!!

Bilder wie immer auf facebook.com/TalesfromthePast

Weiterhin gesucht, entspannte Mitstreiterinnen und Mitstreiter. Forenadresse steht unten, wie man dort postet steht im Forensticky.


----------



## Gruenhorn (1. November 2013)

2009 sind wir gestartet. Jetzt sind wir im Endgame angekommen. Derzeit sind wir vorrangig im Mogu'shangewoelbe unterwegs, halten aber bisweilen auch mal einen Zeh in die anderen Raids, neulich sogar mal in den Thron des Donners, da haben wir allerdings ordentlich auf die Muetze bekommen. ^^ Im Moment stehen wir aber eigentlich in Mogu vor Elegon und hatten auch schon einige ermutigende Pulls. Noch ein bissel mehr Equip und ein bissel mehr ueben, dann liegt das Vieh.  

Unserer Tradition treu bleibend werden wir auch Pandaria in aller Ruhe und der Reihe nach angehen. Wer ebenfalls jetzt erst mit Pandaria anfaengt, wem der Gearscore Wahn zuwider ist oder wer auf der Suche nach einer stressfreien, freundschaftlichen Raidgilde ist... voilà, hier sind wir. Wer jetzt einsteigt, kriegt die Pandaria Raids noch komplett mit. Das alles ohne "gogogo", Protokoll der Raidattendance und Recountvergleichen. 

Bewerbungen in unser Forum : http://www.forum-tales.de 
Wie man dort postet steht im Forensticky. 

Weitere Bilder und Geschichten wie immer auf facebook.com/TalesfromthePast


----------



## Gruenhorn (9. Januar 2014)

Tales koennte noch ein bissel Verstaerkung gebrauchen. Momentan knabbern wir im Thron des Donners an der Schildkroete herum. Wer Interesse hat, einer gut gelaunten Raidgruppe beizutreten, meldet sich bei uns im Forum.


----------



## Gruenhorn (12. März 2014)

Wir sind jetzt regelmaessig in der Schlacht um Orgrimmar (flex) unterwegs, stehen dort vor Nazgrim. Uns steht also noch einiges bevor. 

Wer dort ebenfalls noch etwas zu erledigen hat, kann sich gern bei uns melden und uns begleiten. Dabei ist es uns egal, ob Ihr zum ersten Mail raidet oder ob Ihr schon Erfahrung in SoO habt. Auch das Alter ist uns egal, wir haben alles vom Schul- bis ins Rentenalter, geistige Reife erhaelt man nicht mit dem Personalausweis. Ebenfalls ist uns egal, welche Klasse und welche Spec Ihr spielt, Tank, Heiler oder Schaden. Eine gewisse Flexibilitaet ist natuerlich immer super. Bei Tanks und Heilern kann es auch mal knapp werden. Viel wichtiger ist, dass Du in die Gruppe passt. Flamer, Dauer-Lol'er, De4thArtha$kill0rz und Draengler brauchen wir nicht. Es ist unsere Freizeit- und Feierabendaktivitaet, Stress haben wir tagsueber schon genug.

Also, wenn Ihr meint, dass das nicht soo schlecht klingt, meldet Euch gern, wir freuen uns! 

Wie man uns erreicht, steht im Eroeffnungspost.


----------



## Gruenhorn (28. Mai 2014)

So, mal wieder ein kleines Lebenszeichen von uns. Wir haben einige Neuzugaenge und Rueckkehrer, die uns bei unseren Unternehmungen verstaerken. In aller Regel sind wir an unseren Raidtagen (Di / Fr / Sa ab 21h) in der Schlacht von Orgrimmar unterwegs. Ohne unsere Freunde von den Holy Devils haben wir es nun am Sha des Stolzes vorbeigeschafft. Wir knabbern uns also so langsam aber sicher durch. 

Wer ebenfalls noch ein Huehnchen mit Garrosh zu rupfen hat, kann gern mitkommen. Wir freuen uns ueber jede Unterstuetzung. 

Genaue Infos im Forum.


----------



## Gruenhorn (2. Juli 2014)

Wir flexen uns Stueck fuer Stueck durch, sind jetzt an den Schaetzen Pandarias vorbei und haben die ersten sehr vielversprechenden Versuche an Thok gemacht. 

Wer Lust hat einem munteren Raid beizutreten, kann sich gern bei uns melden, wir finden dann schon zusammen. 

Bis bald.


----------



## Gruenhorn (2. September 2014)

So langsam geht die Zeit auf Pandaria zu Ende. Vorher wollen wir aber noch Garrosh in Ketten legen. Wer uns dabei helfen mag und vielleicht selbst noch eine Rechnung mit ihm offen hat, meldet sich gern bei uns im Forum. Gern auch Raidneulinge oder Rueckkehrer. Wir beissen nicht ... naja, ok, Schugga schon, aber der ist grad im Urlaub.


----------



## Gruenhorn (28. Oktober 2014)

Unfassbar : Tales toetet den aktuellen Endgegner.

 

Ok, mit 6.0.2 ist das jetzt keine Sensation, aber als kleine familiaere Gilde mit sehr lockeren Regeln und ohne Raid-Zwang ist das durchaus bemerkenswert.

 

Fuer Dreaenor koennten wir noch ein paar Raid-Einsteiger oder Rueckkehrer aufnehmen. Wie man zu uns findet, findest Du im Eroeffnungspost.


----------



## Gruenhorn (13. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maechtig was los auf der Todeswache. 

 

Mehr Impressionen und erste Instanz auf -> https://www.facebook.com/Talesfromthepast


----------



## Gruenhorn (17. November 2014)

Ich finde das neue AddOn bislang obergeil. Klar es ist alles noch flammneu, ich bin gerade mal in Gorgrond unterwegs. Man muss abwarten, wie sich das auf die Dauer darstellt, welche Inhalte noch auf einen warten, welche noch nachgeschoben werden und wie es in den Instanzen und Raids aussieht, aber bislang bin ich begeistert. Die Garnison ist schoen eingebunden, da hatte ich den Verdacht, dass es sehr aufgesetzt wirkt und nur fuer Hardcore Spieler sichtbare Fortschritte in absehbarer Zeit gibt. Dem ist aber nicht so. Ich ertappe mich dabei, dass ich schon den Garnisonsruhestein zuecken will, nur weil ein Hansel von seiner Mission zurueck ist und man ihn neu losschicken koennte.

Ich hab auch ueberraschend wenig technische Probleme. Ok, ich bin auch ueberraschend wenig on. ^^ Nein, im Ernst, Donnerstag abend war ich ja gar nicht on, da war es wohl am Schlimmsten. Freitag hab ich mich nach dem allgemeinen Gejammer von der Garnison ferngehalten und nur etwas gequestet. Und Samstag hat der Garnisonsruhestein zwar ne knappe Minute gebraucht, bis er sich zu einem Ladebalken herabgelassen hat, aber dann gings. Das Aufwerten der Garnison auf Stufe 2 hat optisch geklappt, leider hat das der Architektentisch in der Hauptbude nicht mitbekommen, da musste ich dann mal reloggen. Und das war's dann auch schon. Ansonsten hatte ich keine Probleme.

Ich muss mich ein bissel zwingen die Questtexte zu lesen, vor allem, wenn es um die Questgeber herum sehr voll ist und jeder Fuzzi und seine Mudda mit nem Mount auf'm Questgeber campt. Da hab ich dann nen Fluchtinstinkt und will schnell wieder weg in die Wildnis. Aber das ist Leiden auf hoechstem Niveau. Ich bin sehr begeistert und koennte mir vorstellen, dass es das Potential hat, ein richtig gutes AddOn zu werden, womoeglich das Beste.

Das Basisspiel und die vier AddOns miteinander zu vergleichen, ist ein bisschen schwierig, zumal meist eine verklaerte Verzueckung ueber die allerersten Schritte auf dem 2005er Azeroth hinzukommt. Dennoch finde ich, dass das Spiel mit jedem AddOn besser geworden ist. Und so ist auch meine persoenliche Reihenfolge Vanilla, BC, WotLK, Cata, MoP und jetzt vermutlich WoD.

Das alte Vanilla, pre-Cata, konnte ich nicht mehr sehen. Klar, frei nach Hesse, "Jedem Anfang wohnt ein Zauber inne", hab ich natuerlich endlos viele Chars durch die Startgebiete gepruegelt, aber dieser gnadenlose, sinnentleerte Grind war irgendwann einfach unertraeglich. Die Raids waren sehr starr, man kam mit Level 60 einfach nicht am ersten BWL Boss vorbei, wenn man nicht mindestens 22 gut equippte Leute hatte. Die Boss-Mechaniken sind im Vergleich zu allen folgenden AddOns auch ganz schoen mau gewesen.

In Burning Crusade wurde es schon besser. Die Grafik wurde weiterentwickelt. Auch die Zugangsquests fuer z.B. Arkatraz oder BT fand ich super. Es gab mehr Raids, selbst wenn man Ony und Naxx noch zu Vanilla rechnet. Die Bossmechaniken waren deutlich abwechslungreicher und komplexer. Kael'thas oder auch Lady Vashj, oh oh. Und man hatte auch ausserhalb des Raids mit Level 70 mehr zu tun, als mit Level 60, vor allem durch die heroischen Instanzen. Ich fand die Scherbenwelt unterhaltsamer und im Endgame langlebiger, als Vanilla.

Mit Wrath of the Lich King wurde die Grafik nochmal deutlich besser. Wenn ich allein daran denke, wenn man das erste Mal mit dem Schiff in den Heulenden Fjord einfaehrt und Burg Utgarde sieht, das war schon sehr beeindruckend. Auch der Rest der Gebiete war toll designed. Es gab endlich unterschiedliche Raidgroessen, so dass wir mit weniger Leuten dennoch eine Chance hatten, eine Instanz durchzuspielen. Ulduar war extrem beeindruckend. Klar kann man sich davon auch eine Ueberdosis holen, aber es war bis dahin ohne gleichen. Entsprechend waren wir zurecht sehr lang im Bereich Level 80 unterwegs.

Cataclysm finde ich rueckblickend das schwaechste AddOn in Bezug auf Raids und Endgame Content. Aber man darf dabei nicht vergessen, dass sie ganz Azeroth ueberarbeitet hatten. Das allein war schon eine Mammutaufgabe und war auch noetig und richtig. Ohne Cata haetten wir immer noch den Westfalleintopf und das Rotkammgulasch. Ohne die inhaltlichen und grafischen Ueberarbeitungen waere WoW fuer Neulinge nicht mehr konkurrenzfaehig gewesen. Und grafisch ging es nochmal einen Schritt weiter. Vashj'ir war optisch richtig toll, nur halt eine Pein was das Movement unter Wasser angeht. Das Endgame war leider ziemlich mau. Vor allem hat es uns das Level-Stopp Konzept zerstoert. Zu neu, um wieder interessant zu sein. Zu hoher Level, um Neulinge anzulocken. Zu wenig Content, um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten. Trotzdem hat Cata in einigen Bereichen neue Massstaebe gesetzt. Die Startquests der Worgen, einfach geil. Man war richtig enttaeuscht, wenn es dann mit Level 12 an der Dunkelkueste weiterging, dann aber immerhin im neuen Look.

Und dann kam Mists of Pandaria. Der Blick ueber die gruenen Huegel vom Jadewald, das Bergpanorama im Kun Lai Gipfel, einfach toll. Die Stimmung in den Questgebieten war super, bis auf die Sha-verseuchten Teile, die mochte ich nicht. Die Quests waren abwechslungsreich, die Geschichten wurden schoen erzaehlt. Die Szenarien fand ich klasse. Die Legendary Quest hatte zwar ueblen Grind, aber hey, es ist immerhin nen Legendary. Die Daily-Quest-Flut war enorm, aber gerade als Priester fand ich es gut, dass man den Ruf mal nicht nur ueber Kill-Grind bekommt. Shao Hao hab ich auch immer noch nicht auf exalted. Fuer uns als Raidgruppe war natuerlich der Flexmodus der Kracher. Ich danke den Goettern, dass sie das nun zum Standard gemacht haben und wir keinen mehr vor der Tuer zuruecklassen muessen, weil nur 10 Leute in die Instanz kommen und wir mit 11 im 25er Modus keine Chance haben.

Und jetzt Warlords of Draenor. Grafik, Garnison, Quests, Storytelling, alles geil. Wenn sich das fortsetzt und dann auch noch das Endgame stimmt, wird es mein Lieblingsaddon.


----------



## Ugla (11. September 2015)

Ich glaub die suchen immer noch Leute die zu der Gilde passen. Entspannt aber doch ambitioniert, viperesistent und doch Freude über jeden Schritt voran, kein gogogo sondern ruhiges vorankommen. Einfach mal entspanntes Raiden ...


----------

